# Dior Tribal stud earrings



## miss miniskirt

Does anyone own a pair of these gorgeous earrings?


----------



## eminere

These are a new style from Pre-Fall 2013 and will be offered in different versions through Cruise 2014. Designed by Camille Miceli they offer a playful new take on the classic pearl stud - you wear the smaller stud on the ear lobe while the larger stud sits behind it.


----------



## miss miniskirt

They are amazing & I must buy a pair! Thank you for the info - I'm happy I haven't missed out on my chance to get a pair.


----------



## eminere

miss miniskirt said:


> They are amazing & I must buy a pair! Thank you for the info - I'm happy I haven't missed out on my chance to get a pair.


They have only just started to arrive so best to enquire at your local boutique on availability.


----------



## miss miniskirt

Thank you!


----------



## miss miniskirt

Anyone bought a pair of these 'tribal earrings' yet? Apparently they are in store


----------



## eminere

miss miniskirt said:


> Anyone bought a pair of these 'tribal earrings' yet? Apparently they are in store


Yep they've arrived.


----------



## miss miniskirt

eminere;24920208 said:
			
		

> Yep they've arrived.



What was your thoughts on them nice in real life? It's hard to tell the size plus there's the colours to choose from too!


----------



## eminere

miss miniskirt said:


> What was your thoughts on them nice in real life? It's hard to tell the size plus there's the colours to choose from too!


Love 'em.  The cream version is stunning in real life. The rear pearl is larger than I thought it'd be and the overall finish is great; it feels really substantial for costume jewellery.


----------



## miss miniskirt

That's great I really want a pair! Thank you


----------



## Dani3ear

They look beautiful! Would love to see a modeling pic if you get them


----------



## eminere

Dani3ear said:


> They look beautiful! Would love to see a modeling pic if you get them


Model pictures from Dior:


----------



## Dani3ear

eminere;24920846 said:
			
		

> Model pictures from Dior:



 So elegant, with a twist.


----------



## miss miniskirt

I wonder how heavy they will be? They look amazing on the model!


----------



## hah2cute

Those are too cool! Obsessed


----------



## eminere

miss miniskirt said:


> I wonder how heavy they will be? They look amazing on the model!


Not heavy at all.  They're actually fairly light, given their size.


----------



## miss miniskirt

That's great there not heavy as it wouldn't sit right if they were will post photos once received


----------



## miss miniskirt




----------



## ThisVNchick

miss miniskirt said:


> View attachment 2248751



Do you know if these are made with real pearls (or at least the ones on Jennifer Lawrence)?


----------



## miss miniskirt

No there just costume jewellery no real pearls & they are $280aus  
Im waiting on mine to arrive as I purchased over the phone so excited!


----------



## eminere

Yep they're costume jewellery, the pearl beads are resin.


----------



## veronica_rmit

miss miniskirt said:


> No there just costume jewellery no real pearls & they are $280aus
> Im waiting on mine to arrive as I purchased over the phone so excited!



where did u purchase it from, may i get the number for the boutique?? has the price recently increased? as i went to dior in DJ the sa told me that the price is $340

WHat color did u get?


----------



## tutushopper

My SA suggested getting them in black and another pair in white so that you could mix and match them; I think this is quite a fun idea.


----------



## eminere

veronica_rmit said:


> where did u purchase it from, may i get the number for the boutique?? has the price recently increased? as i went to dior in DJ the sa told me that the price is $340
> 
> WHat color did u get?


Yes the price is $340 for all the colours now.


----------



## rosebullet

miss miniskirt said:


> No there just costume jewellery no real pearls & they are $280aus
> Im waiting on mine to arrive as I purchased over the phone so excited!



Hey there, did you receive yours yet? I received mine and I purchased together with a pair of green to switch it up. Just wondering if you knew the price increased for the pearl ones? Its gone up to $340, same as the price for colored ones.


----------



## rosebullet

apologies for doubling up information given by *eminere*


----------



## PinkDioR

My DH actually surprised me with these a few days back. He told me he was on waiting list ever since he knew I wanted these when I saw it on a site in May. 

He didn't get to choose the colors. He just bought whatever it was available. It was the only pair that our local boutiques received for that particular shipment, according to the SA. I hope to get the pink and another pair of dark colored ones to mixed and match! But the waiting list is terribly long!


----------



## saturndebbie

Omg.. Beautiful!!!


----------



## tutushopper

PinkDioR said:


> View attachment 2256789
> 
> 
> My DH actually surprised me with these a few days back. He told me he was on waiting list ever since he knew I wanted these when I saw it on a site in May.
> 
> He didn't get to choose the colors. He just bought whatever it was available. It was the only pair that our local boutiques received for that particular shipment, according to the SA. I hope to get the pink and another pair of dark colored ones to mixed and match! But the waiting list is terribly long!



They are stunning; congrats!


----------



## miss miniskirt

Hello everyone yes I received my plain pearl ones and paid $280 for them from dior at David jones Melbourne they look amazing on will post a pic now sorry for the delay! Melbourne apparently only received 2 pairs in pearl, I'd love a black pair! They don't look as nice off as they do on!


----------



## rosebullet

PinkDioR said:


> View attachment 2256789
> 
> 
> My DH actually surprised me with these a few days back. He told me he was on waiting list ever since he knew I wanted these when I saw it on a site in May.
> 
> He didn't get to choose the colors. He just bought whatever it was available. It was the only pair that our local boutiques received for that particular shipment, according to the SA. I hope to get the pink and another pair of dark colored ones to mixed and match! But the waiting list is terribly long!


What a sweet DH! Remember what you said and puts himself on the waiting list.  gorgeous!


----------



## darlingm

These are amazing!!!


----------



## brandee1002

These earrings are amazing I preordered them so I only paid $290 + tax  ( which I believe was the original pricing but since they are high in demand dior upped the price) if you didnt preorder they are $350 . As for for the the cruise collection  they are $380 with a different finish , but still I think are increasing the price due to the demand.


----------



## aldo555

Any more pictures of Dior accessories?


----------



## miss miniskirt




----------



## krawford

miss miniskirt said:


> View attachment 2258557
> 
> 
> View attachment 2258558


 Oh wow!!  Fabulous!


----------



## miss miniskirt

Finally posted pics they look awesome on!


----------



## rosebullet




----------



## rosebullet

Just to share my pics and having fun with them


----------



## miss miniskirt

Are these in the black for sale yet?


----------



## eminere

miss miniskirt said:


> Are these in the black for sale yet?


Nope.


----------



## Dani3ear

miss miniskirt said:


> View attachment 2258557
> 
> 
> View attachment 2258558





rosebullet said:


> View attachment 2258855
> View attachment 2258856



 I LOVE these modeling pics, ladies! They look great on you!


----------



## Dani3ear

The blue ones just arrived in Vegas, just in time for my weekend trip.  Here, I tried to pair them with my real pearl studs. Unfortunately, the posts on my pearls are a bit too thin, so they won't stay in place. I'd love to pair these with the white and/or the jade, when they become available.


----------



## amoree

I just purchased these in paris in black and white but I want the blue and pink ones. Any one know if they are bing reproduced??


----------



## miss miniskirt

Please post photos of the black - also when were the black released id love a pair!

Thanks


----------



## pinktailcat

miss miniskirt said:


> Please post photos of the black - also when were the black released id love a pair!
> 
> Thanks



I got pearl one too. Love it so much!!! Unfortunately I paid $350 plus tax. But then my SA told me that the price will go up to $380 for the pearl one... 

There will be other versions of pearl one too. Looks very pretty.

Other colors, matte red, and matte blue, are coming but will be $430....
I really wanted to red one but not sure about matte....

I am not sure about the pre-order deal...If anyone know how to do pre-order, please guide me!


----------



## forespec

eminere;24920846 said:
			
		

> Model pictures from Dior:


 
love that green pink


----------



## pinktailcat

amoree said:


> I just purchased these in paris in black and white but I want the blue and pink ones. Any one know if they are bing reproduced??



I saw pink at Dior at Saks as of today. It was very pale pink though.

It seems that there are some variations on the colors. 

If you are serious, PM me and I can share my SA info


----------



## miss miniskirt

Love these is that silver detail on smaller pearl? I have the plain pearl already & they were only $280 then prices have certainly increased! I want the black ones!! I need to see a pic someone please!!!! X


----------



## miss miniskirt




----------



## pinktailcat

If anyone is looking for the simple pearl one (not the one with silver cover) my SA can find one for you but it will be very easy if you have Saks card. If you are serious let me know.

And if someone saw the new pearl one with silver cover, PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE PM me!!!!
I was late to put my name on the list, but I really really want one asap. Thank you!!!!!


----------



## eminere

miss miniskirt said:


> Love these is that silver detail on smaller pearl? I have the plain pearl already & they were only $280 then prices have certainly increased! I want the black ones!! I need to see a pic someone please!!!! X


Prices have indeed gone up and the seasonal variations will also be more expensive.


----------



## Chloe_c

Yes, it was $460 and now $560 in Singapore!


----------



## LVbemerry

pinktailcat said:


> I got pearl one too. Love it so much!!! Unfortunately I paid $350 plus tax. But then my SA told me that the price will go up to $380 for the pearl one...
> 
> There will be other versions of pearl one too. Looks very pretty.
> 
> Other colors, matte red, and matte blue, are coming but will be $430....
> I really wanted to red one but not sure about matte....
> 
> I am not sure about the pre-order deal...If anyone know how to do pre-order, please guide me!




Thanks for the pix pinktailcat! 

gosh, yr pix just created new lemmings for me 

I saw the Cruise CJ catalogue today.... there's another milky pink coming up.... but I've just got my pink (version 1), so still wondering if I shd get the Cruise version.....


----------



## LVbemerry

Chloe_c said:


> Yes, it was $460 and now $560 in Singapore!




Hi Chloe_c 

I prepaid S$430 for my white earring end of July,  and the same price for my pink a week later.    I collected my pink almost a month ago, while I just collected my white today.

I was told..... White costs S$500 now..... while Pink goes for S$560!! 

The (fully paid) waiting list closed since Sep I think?


----------



## Chloe_c

LVbemerry said:


> Hi Chloe_c
> 
> I prepaid S$430 for my white earring end of July,  and the same price for my pink a week later.    I collected my pink almost a month ago, while I just collected my white today.
> 
> I was told..... White costs S$500 now..... while Pink goes for S$560!!
> 
> The (fully paid) waiting list closed since Sep I think?



Well, you are fortunate, LVbemerry! My SA didn't tell me about prepayment and just told me today abt placing deposits. I have just bought a pair in Heathrow but it didn't seem to flatter my big ear lobes.


----------



## pinktailcat

LVbemerry said:


> Thanks for the pix pinktailcat!
> 
> gosh, yr pix just created new lemmings for me
> 
> I saw the Cruise CJ catalogue today.... there's another milky pink coming up.... but I've just got my pink (version 1), so still wondering if I shd get the Cruise version.....



No problem and thank you for new info!

I am interested in milky pink too. Was it matte finish ?
Did you see any other colors too? 

I want all !!!!!


----------



## LVbemerry

Chloe_c said:


> Well, you are fortunate, LVbemerry! My SA didn't tell me about prepayment and just told me today abt placing deposits. I have just bought a pair in Heathrow but it didn't seem to flatter my big ear lobes.



When I read about these earrings on Bagaholicboy, I went down to Dior and asked if I could be placed on their waiting list. I was told they only accept full prepayment. Don't worry, you will learn to love these earrings. i've received lots of compliments when I wore my first pair. Lots of peeps commented it's so unique 


I just bought another two!!!


----------



## LVbemerry

pinktailcat said:


> No problem and thank you for new info!
> 
> I am interested in milky pink too. Was it matte finish ?
> Did you see any other colors too?
> 
> I want all !!!!!



Hi pinktailcat! After seeing the two gorgeous red/blue tribal you posted, these were on my mind... N as luck would have it, my SA called to say 3 colours (matte red,blue and strawberry milk pink) just arrived at the store today. He knew how much I loved the tribal earrings, so he called me the moment these landed. I literally flew to the store to grab them. They were so limited .. only 2 pairs of each colour landed in my local store :-[=-O

The matte pink reminded me of strawberry milk, so yummilicious. But i had to limit myself to two, besides, i already had a pink...

The silverish pair will be coming soon... *gasp* i'm dead meat!


----------



## LVbemerry

The pink translucent pair is heavier than the white. And it is made of resin i think? Reminded me of marbles lol


----------



## LVbemerry

Mix & Match


----------



## LVbemerry

My two new additions. Took pix in the boutique (under warm lighting). Shall post clearer pix later


----------



## Chloe_c

Wow, you are on a roll, LVbemerry! I like the pink ones! Congrats on getting your hands on these.


----------



## averagejoe

Wow loving your new earrings, LVbemerry! Mixing them makes a beautiful combination as well. 

I don't know what the material is, but I think it could be resin or glass.


----------



## miss miniskirt

LVbemerry said:


> The pink translucent pair is heavier than the white. And it is made of resin i think? Reminded me of marbles lol




Are these the 'old' pink or newer pink ? If that makes sense they are amazing I'm in love!!! Oh I'm still after the black if anyone has please post photos! Also girls if you have any of these earrings please post photos of colours if not already on here  x


----------



## miss miniskirt

averagejoe said:


> Wow loving your new earrings, LVbemerry! Mixing them makes a beautiful combination as well.
> 
> I don't know what the material is, but I think it could be resin or glass.




Is the new pink matte also like your red & blue pairs? Thanks !


----------



## LVbemerry

Official Dior website calls these ''GUM TEE SHIRT'' earrings... 

I apologise for the 'dirty lens' of my cam


----------



## LVbemerry

Mix-and-match


----------



## Kfoorya2

LVbemerry said:


> Mix & Match




Love these! First time I see them super cute colors


----------



## LVbemerry

My family of four


----------



## LVbemerry

Chloe_c said:


> Wow, you are on a roll, LVbemerry! I like the pink ones! Congrats on getting your hands on these.



Thanks Chloe_c 

I'm surprised the Dior SA actually called me up considering i'm not even a Dior VIP *hee*
So sweet of him. 

I love my Pink 'marbles' too!


----------



## LVbemerry

averagejoe said:


> Wow loving your new earrings, LVbemerry! Mixing them makes a beautiful combination as well.
> 
> I don't know what the material is, but I think it could be resin or glass.



Thanks averagejoe 

Pink seems a tad different to pair with the new matte red/blue. White is so versatile! I'm glad I stayed on the waitlist because SA offered me the option of a refund as these earrings took months to arrive.


----------



## LVbemerry

miss miniskirt said:


> Is the new pink matte also like your red & blue pairs? Thanks !



The new matte pink is the same material as the new red/blue but opaque. Looks terribly sweet and reminds me constantly of strawberry milk. I would have gotten it but I just couldnt justify another pink buy after my glass/resin Pink (version 1.0).


----------



## LVbemerry

miss miniskirt said:


> Are these the 'old' pink or newer pink ? If that makes sense they are amazing I'm in love!!! Oh I'm still after the black if anyone has please post photos! Also girls if you have any of these earrings please post photos of colours if not already on here  x



The translucent pink is the 'old' glass/resin pink.  'new' pink is matte and opaque


----------



## LVbemerry

Kfoorya2 said:


> Love these! First time I see them super cute colors





Thanks Kfoorya2  I found them cute and minimalist at the same time. *sigh* these have lured me away from the Chanel earrings which I so love to collect :giggles:


----------



## averagejoe

LVbemerry said:


> My family of four



Love them all!


----------



## pinktailcat

LVbemerry said:


> Official Dior website calls these ''GUM TEE SHIRT'' earrings...
> 
> I apologise for the 'dirty lens' of my cam



Amazing!!!! I have not heard from my SA yet but do you mind which DIOR did you get ???

And What do you think about matte finish? I am afraid the color could come off easily by scratching, but what do you think?


----------



## pinktailcat

LVbemerry said:


> Hi pinktailcat! After seeing the two gorgeous red/blue tribal you posted, these were on my mind... N as luck would have it, my SA called to say 3 colours (matte red,blue and strawberry milk pink) just arrived at the store today. He knew how much I loved the tribal earrings, so he called me the moment these landed. I literally flew to the store to grab them. They were so limited .. only 2 pairs of each colour landed in my local store :-[=-O
> 
> The matte pink reminded me of strawberry milk, so yummilicious. But i had to limit myself to two, besides, i already had a pink...
> 
> The silverish pair will be coming soon... *gasp* i'm dead meat!



AWWWW !!! Congratulation!! I am so sad I have not received any information from my local SA....Thank you for sharing gorgeous pictures!!! I cannot wait to see them in person!!!!!


----------



## LVbemerry

averagejoe said:


> Love them all!



Thanks averagejoe 

I love them too! Never expected myself to fall so hard for them


----------



## LVbemerry

pinktailcat said:


> Amazing!!!! I have not heard from my SA yet but do you mind which DIOR did you get ???
> 
> And What do you think about matte finish? I am afraid the color could come off easily by scratching, but what do you think?



Thanks pinktailcat!!  I got it from the ION store 

I like that Dior came up with different variations of materials for their Mise En Dior earrings.

Matte presents a totally different look altogether, which was why I was skeptical about getting them in the first place. They may be more prone to scratches I guess. I store each pair in my jewellery box (never in their pouches), And I handle them with care. For the glass/resin, I do not have to 'babysit' them so much


----------



## LVbemerry

pinktailcat said:


> AWWWW !!! Congratulation!! I am so sad I have not received any information from my local SA....Thank you for sharing gorgeous pictures!!! I cannot wait to see them in person!!!!!



The silver pair should be coming anytime soon. Perhaps you can ask your SA if they have replenished stock for the other 3 colours?


----------



## laurayuki

Oh i dunno how i am so late to this party I had no idea that the pink one was out so long ago.. really would love a pair now... GORGE!!!


----------



## SBundles17

These are gorgeous! I saw them this morning while browsing the forum. I loved them so much I searched for a kind SA who offered to add me to the reserve list for an upcoming shipment that will be arriving soon. 
I am so excited. These are such a unique pair of earrings! This will be my very first item from Dior. &#128512;


----------



## eminere

Stock has just come in so get in quick!


----------



## hsiaomee

They are definitely arriving in store. Go and get them girls!


----------



## hsiaomee

The prices are 240 pounds for the pearl and 260 pounds for the matte colours.


----------



## pinktailcat

LVbemerry said:


> The silver pair should be coming anytime soon. Perhaps you can ask your SA if they have replenished stock for the other 3 colours?



Thank you!! I will! I just received email and she said she received blue. So I will go check it out 

But I want the silver x pearl one so bad!! I will keep looking around!!!!


----------



## tutushopper

I love these; and you have so many great color combinations to mix and match; love the mix of soft and bright colors.


----------



## Bagz Lover

Just got the matte blue pair &#128516; Tried on the red and pink as well but blue was most flattering. Heard most stocks are reserved and snapped up v quickly...


----------



## pinktailcat

Bagz Lover said:


> Just got the matte blue pair &#128516; Tried on the red and pink as well but blue was most flattering. Heard most stocks are reserved and snapped up v quickly...



I am going to check out blue. So excited 

BTW I found this picture online, but have anyone see this clear red in person?

Is it from previous collections that are already sold out??


----------



## averagejoe

pinktailcat said:


> I am going to check out blue. So excited
> 
> BTW I found this picture online, but have anyone see this clear red in person?
> 
> Is it from previous collections that are already sold out??



The red is from the Pre-Fall collection, which has already arrived at boutiques. Not sure if this colour has been continued, but if it isn't, then it is probably sold out due to its popularity.


----------



## pinktailcat

averagejoe said:


> The red is from the Pre-Fall collection, which has already arrived at boutiques. Not sure if this colour has been continued, but if it isn't, then it is probably sold out due to its popularity.



Thank you !!!

It was from pre-fall....then...must be sold out everywhere...:cry:

If anyone saw one in the U.S., please let me know!!!


----------



## laurayuki

I reserved a pair of pearl ones and my SA kindly redirected a pair of pink to be arriving on Tuesday!!!


----------



## pinktailcat

I just got blue one. 

I was not sure about the matte finish, but I love them


----------



## Bagz Lover

pinktailcat said:


> I just got blue one.
> 
> I was not sure about the matte finish, but I love them



Looks fab on you =) am dying for the pearl ones now...


----------



## Bagz Lover

laurayuki said:


> I reserved a pair of pearl ones and my SA kindly redirected a pair of pink to be arriving on Tuesday!!!



The pink is really sweet and pretty! Can't wait for your reveal!! =)


----------



## averagejoe

pinktailcat said:


> I just got blue one.
> 
> I was not sure about the matte finish, but I love them



They look very nice! I actually like the matte finish on these brighter colours. Makes them look more expensive for some reason.


----------



## laurayuki

Just got them! Hehe so lucky to grab the pink ones as they are not replenishing them now. I'm really curios to see the metallic colors for cruise spring rose gold sounds amazing


----------



## pinktailcat

laurayuki said:


> Just got them! Hehe so lucky to grab the pink ones as they are not replenishing them now. I'm really curios to see the metallic colors for cruise spring rose gold sounds amazing
> 
> 
> View attachment 2404031



Congrats !! 

Next will be metallic colors??  Rose gold...!? So so curious again !!!!


----------



## pinktailcat

averagejoe said:


> They look very nice! I actually like the matte finish on these brighter colours. Makes them look more expensive for some reason.



Thank you!! And I agree!! The matte finish make these very sophisticated for some reasons. They don't look cheap at all


----------



## pinktailcat

Bagz Lover said:


> Looks fab on you =) am dying for the pearl ones now...



Thank you  Good luck on finding pearl ones. They are gorgeous.

My DIOR SA thinks that the price could go up again after holiday, so better to get earlier!!


----------



## averagejoe

laurayuki said:


> Just got them! Hehe so lucky to grab the pink ones as they are not replenishing them now. I'm really curios to see the metallic colors for cruise spring rose gold sounds amazing
> 
> 
> View attachment 2404031



Congratulations!


----------



## Bagz Lover

Anyone here had the gold plating of the earrings coming of? 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 One side of mine has rubbed off and I've not worn it yet except when trying it on at the boutique &#128532;


----------



## eminere

Bagz Lover said:


> Anyone here had the gold plating of the earrings coming of?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2404734
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One side of mine has rubbed off and I've not worn it yet except when trying it on at the boutique &#128532;


Bring it back to the store.


----------



## LVbemerry

pinktailcat said:


> I am going to check out blue. So excited
> 
> BTW I found this picture online, but have anyone see this clear red in person?
> 
> Is it from previous collections that are already sold out??




I would love to own this cherry red! Unfortunately, my local boutique did not have this *sighs profusely*


----------



## LVbemerry

averagejoe said:


> Love them all!



Thanks averagejoe!  I'm so loving my 'quartet'


----------



## LVbemerry

pinktailcat said:


> I just got blue one.
> 
> I was not sure about the matte finish, but I love them



Congrats on scoring the blue!  I had to get both red and blue cos they each matched my chanel bags *hee*


----------



## LVbemerry

laurayuki said:


> Just got them! Hehe so lucky to grab the pink ones as they are not replenishing them now. I'm really curios to see the metallic colors for cruise spring rose gold sounds amazing
> 
> 
> View attachment 2404031



Congrats on yr Duos! I started with these colours too. And if Dior keeps coming up with such cute colours/textures, then I'm screwed


----------



## LVbemerry

Bagz Lover said:


> Anyone here had the gold plating of the earrings coming of?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2404734
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One side of mine has rubbed off and I've not worn it yet except when trying it on at the boutique &#128532;



Oh dear, just checked mine. Mine's fine.

Have you called yr SA for an exchange (if possible?)


----------



## LVbemerry

White is so versatile!!


----------



## pinktailcat

Bagz Lover said:


> Anyone here had the gold plating of the earrings coming of?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2404734
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> One side of mine has rubbed off and I've not worn it yet except when trying it on at the boutique &#128532;



Oh no...I checked mine too. They are fine after wearing a few times, so it should not be happening. 

Take them back for exchange


----------



## pinktailcat

LVbemerry said:


> Congrats on yr Duos! I started with these colours too. And if Dior keeps coming up with such cute colours/textures, then I'm screwed



lol I agree!!!


----------



## pinktailcat

LVbemerry said:


> Congrats on scoring the blue!  I had to get both red and blue cos they each matched my chanel bags *hee*



Thank you!! I love your collections!!


----------



## hsiaomee

LVbemerry said:


> White is so versatile!!



Thanks for the modelling pictures. They are lovely earrings. So fun to wear!


----------



## laurayuki

LVbemerry said:


> White is so versatile!!



Love! amazing!


----------



## laurayuki

pinktailcat said:


> Congrats !!
> 
> Next will be metallic colors??  Rose gold...!? So so curious again !!!!





averagejoe said:


> Congratulations!



Thanks!!


LVbemerry said:


> Congrats on yr Duos! I started with these colours too. And if Dior keeps coming up with such cute colours/textures, then I'm screwed



Thanks! yes can't wait for the metallic collection


----------



## ThisVNchick

I just went out and splurged on 3 pairs. All colors are now $430, only the white pearl is $380. I also reserved/preordered the new silver lace pair, which hasn't shipped but the computer shows only 20 available for the US.


----------



## averagejoe

ThisVNchick said:


> I just went out and splurged on 3 pairs. All colors are now $430, only the white pearl is $380. I also reserved/preordered the new silver lace pair, which hasn't shipped but the computer shows only 20 available for the US.



Wow you got 3 pairs?! You must've bought the entire stock!  Congratulations!


----------



## ThisVNchick

averagejoe said:


> Wow you got 3 pairs?! You must've bought the entire stock!  Congratulations!




The store near me just had a replenishment from Paris so lots of cruise colors available, 2 pairs of white and my SA had to beg another SA to relinquish the pale pink pair since there's only 3 left in the US. All other colors from f/w are completely sold out!


----------



## miss miniskirt

Anyone buying these in Australia or know what's avaliable ?


----------



## pinktailcat

ThisVNchick said:


> I just went out and splurged on 3 pairs. All colors are now $430, only the white pearl is $380. I also reserved/preordered the new silver lace pair, which hasn't shipped but the computer shows only 20 available for the US.



Congrats on your purchase  

I want the silver lace pearl one so baaaaaaaad!!!

Now I am curious, do the Dior Boutiques at SAKS have different stock from other Flag Ship Dior Boutiques?


----------



## ThisVNchick

pinktailcat said:


> Congrats on your purchase
> 
> 
> 
> I want the silver lace pearl one so baaaaaaaad!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Now I am curious, do the Dior Boutiques at SAKS have different stock from other Flag Ship Dior Boutiques?




Yes! I also shop at a Dior within Saks. My SA told me that items in low quantities are allocated to free-standing boutiques, and boutiques within department store must send a request to the free-standing boutiques in order to get them in, that is, if the free standing stores want to give the item up. For the case of the silver lace, it is highly unlikely since there's already a reserve list. My SA advised that if you want a pair, you should preorder, that way, when the US Dior buyer orders from Paris, he/she will be able to include your order since you've already paid for the item. I didn't want to take any chances...only 20 shipped to the US, it's highly unlikely that my Saks SA could get her hands on them before they sold out.


----------



## pinktailcat

ThisVNchick said:


> Yes! I also shop at a Dior within Saks. My SA told me that items in low quantities are allocated to free-standing boutiques, and boutiques within department store must send a request to the free-standing boutiques in order to get them in, that is, if the free standing stores want to give the item up. For the case of the silver lace, it is highly unlikely since there's already a reserve list. My SA advised that if you want a pair, you should preorder, that way, when the US Dior buyer orders from Paris, he/she will be able to include your order since you've already paid for the item. I didn't want to take any chances...only 20 shipped to the US, it's highly unlikely that my Saks SA could get her hands on them before they sold out.



Thank you for the detailed information!!!
Exactly what I was afraid of...I wish my SA told me so, then, I would have called around the free-standing store to put my name-on....Well I also did the pre-order two weeks ago, so I hope it will come around sooner than they said. 

Please do reveal if you receive sooner than me!! I am dying to see this gorgeous pairs!!


----------



## Kfoorya2

eminere;24920846 said:
			
		

> Model pictures from Dior:




Does anyone know if they still sell the green ones? I saw the red, blue, pink matte ones and pearl with gold yesterday at the Las Vegas boutique and was wondering if I can find the green I love it!


----------



## miss miniskirt

Does anyone have photo of Matt pink pair?


----------



## demicouture

ooooh i only discovered this thread! 
i had been on a hunt for these in london and nowhere to be found. all sold out&#8230; so i got lucky at the airport today as i found the pearl ones&#8230;. love them!
cannot wait to find more.
does any of you lovely ladies know what colours are of this season?


----------



## ThisVNchick

Kfoorya2 said:


> Does anyone know if they still sell the green ones? I saw the red, blue, pink matte ones and pearl with gold yesterday at the Las Vegas boutique and was wondering if I can find the green I love it!




The matte colors are from the cruise collection. All other colors from F/W are sold out, minus the pearl white pair.


----------



## lucywife

I've seen pink and red ones in Boston Dior store yesterday, I've got my white pearl ones in June and this is so far my favorite pair, they really are beautiful, classy with a twist.


----------



## lahumummatbayli

my husband got them for me today.I love them. The color looks good with my dark brown(almost black) hair.


----------



## averagejoe

lahumummatbayli said:


> my husband got them for me today.I love them. The color looks good with my dark brown(almost black) hair.



Nice! What a sweet present!


----------



## lahumummatbayli

averagejoe said:


> Nice! What a sweet present!


  thank you


----------



## LVbemerry

pinktailcat said:


> Thank you!! I love your collections!!



Thanks pinktailcat!  These Tribal earrings have 'distracted' me big time from my chanel CJ's :giggles: and I'm thinking of the silver pair! Yikes!



hsiaomee said:


> Thanks for the modelling pictures. They are lovely earrings. So fun to wear!



Thansk hsiaomee! Never knew how fun it was to mix n match 



laurayuki said:


> Love! amazing!



Thanks laurayuki!


----------



## LVbemerry

ThisVNchick said:


> I just went out and splurged on 3 pairs. All colors are now $430, only the white pearl is $380. I also reserved/preordered the new silver lace pair, which hasn't shipped but the computer shows only 20 available for the US.



Congrats on scoring your trios ThisVNchick!  They're highly sought after and stocks are really so scarce!! Must grab when you come across, no time to even consider


----------



## LVbemerry

miss miniskirt said:


> Does anyone have photo of Matt pink pair?




found this listing


http://www.ebay.com/itm/NWT-MISE-EN...ATT-PINK-SOLD-OUT-IN-ALL-STORES-/360796055059

Seeing the yummilicious shade made me crave for strawberry milk


----------



## pinktailcat

LVbemerry said:


> Congrats on scoring your trios ThisVNchick!  They're highly sought after and stocks are really so scarce!! Must grab when you come across, no time to even consider



You are right! I actually called the NY Dior Boutique. I could not find my dream pair, silver lace pearl ones...All are sold out for now according to the SA.

 But the SA told me that they are getting more of matte red, blue, pink, and pearl ones. Just in case if someone is looking for


----------



## LVbemerry

lahumummatbayli said:


> my husband got them for me today.I love them. The color looks good with my dark brown(almost black) hair.




What a nice gift from your hubby! Congrats on scoring the beautiful blue


----------



## LVbemerry

pinktailcat said:


> You are right! I actually called the NY Dior Boutique. I could not find my dream pair, silver lace pearl ones...All are sold out for now according to the SA.
> 
> But the SA told me that they are getting more of matte red, blue, pink, and pearl ones. Just in case if someone is looking for




I'm also on the waitlist for the silver pair, but the SA said he'll call.... hmmm, hope the call doesn't come in that soon as I would be travelling. Don't want to miss the boat :cry:


----------



## ThisVNchick

LVbemerry said:


> Congrats on scoring your trios ThisVNchick!  They're highly sought after and stocks are really so scarce!! Must grab when you come across, no time to even consider



Thanks LVbemerry! It's funny that you said that. When I walked in my SA had 3 pairs of the matte red, 3 pairs of the matte pink and 2 pairs of the white pearl! I guess I got lucky and walked in on a shipment day. My pale pink pair, however, I had to drive an extra 40 minutes out of the way to get it.  I'm glad I got them and have the other one reordered, now I can enjoy them (but still regret not able to get my hands on the non-matte blue and green pair) and not have to worry about calling multiple boutiques this upcoming holiday. I'm assuming these will be flying out of the drawers during the Christmas season.


----------



## ThisVNchick

pinktailcat said:


> You are right! I actually called the NY Dior Boutique. I could not find my dream pair, silver lace pearl ones...All are sold out for now according to the SA.
> 
> But the SA told me that they are getting more of matte red, blue, pink, and pearl ones. Just in case if someone is looking for



Are you serious? I was just at Dior 2 days ago (at two different locations), both SAs told me the lace has not yet shipped (unless they were shipped 48 hours ago).


----------



## pinktailcat

ThisVNchick said:


> Are you serious? I was just at Dior 2 days ago (at two different locations), both SAs told me the lace has not yet shipped (unless they were shipped 48 hours ago).



I know...

 I talked to my local SA and she said each one of them coming to the U.S. now is paid by someone, so I guess the NY SA meant that there is no way I could get it. 

And today my local SA told me that they actually failed to pre-order for me because Dior no longer had slot for pre-order. I told them to do pre-order one or two weeks ago at least, so I am now so upset!!!!

And now,I am wondering how your SA could pre-order for you..so confusing.


----------



## ThisVNchick

pinktailcat said:


> I know...
> 
> I talked to my local SA and she said each one of them coming to the U.S. now is paid by someone, so I guess the NY SA meant that there is no way I could get it.
> 
> And today my local SA told me that they actually failed to pre-order for me because Dior no longer had slot for pre-order. I told them to do pre-order one or two weeks ago at least, so I am now so upset!!!!
> 
> And now,I am wondering how your SA could pre-order for you..so confusing.



Just called my SA after I got your post. She said she checked and no cancellation yet. I'm crossing my fingers that my order went through!


----------



## pinktailcat

ThisVNchick said:


> Just called my SA after I got your post. She said she checked and no cancellation yet. I'm crossing my fingers that my order went through!



Did you place pre-order on Nov 22? I am so confused.

Your SA also work at Dior inside of Saks, right?


----------



## ThisVNchick

pinktailcat said:


> Did you place pre-order on Nov 22? I am so confused.
> 
> Your SA also work at Dior inside of Saks, right?



I dont remember the exact date, just some time last week when I went to pick up my cruise earrings. I got the text back today saying that the store manager put in my pre-order and they just called to check but no word on cancellation as of yet. 

Yep. I get most of my Dior items from a Dior store inside a Saks.


----------



## pinktailcat

ThisVNchick said:


> I dont remember the exact date, just some time last week when I went to pick up my cruise earrings. I got the text back today saying that the store manager put in my pre-order and they just called to check but no word on cancellation as of yet.
> 
> Yep. I get most of my Dior items from a Dior store inside a Saks.



Thank you!! I hope you will get it....!!! 

I guess I am on the 'wait list'....I will see if miracle happens!!


----------



## ThisVNchick

pinktailcat said:


> Thank you!! I hope you will get it....!!!
> 
> I guess I am on the 'wait list'....I will see if miracle happens!!



In the same boat with you! Hopefully the Dior Santa will come through with our orders this holiday season!


----------



## Kalos

I just collected my pearl pair from Heathrow T5. The manager Saleha is amazingly sweet & helpful. 

They were £240, I had to pay the VAT as I live in the UK and am travelling within the EU &#128542;. When I called to reserve them yesterday they didn't have any, but she said she gets 25-30 pairs per week & I could pay for them & she'd post them to me when they came in (UK addresses only). Happily i didn't have to do this as I got the last pair &#9786;&#65039;


----------



## averagejoe

Kalos said:


> I just collected my pearl pair from Heathrow T5. The manager Saleha is amazingly sweet & helpful.
> 
> They were £240, I had to pay the VAT as I live in the UK and am travelling within the EU &#128542;. When I called to reserve them yesterday they didn't have any, but she said she gets 25-30 pairs per week & I could pay for them & she'd post them to me when they came in (UK addresses only). Happily i didn't have to do this as I got the last pair &#9786;&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2414819



Very pretty! Congratulations!


----------



## veronica_rmit

miss miniskirt said:


> Anyone buying these in Australia or know what's avaliable ?


Bought the pink and green about 3 mths and 2 mths ago from melb boutique And now on waiting list for one other color and paid for it already.. but if ur not on the list, u won't be able to get it.. That's what my as told me..


----------



## ThisVNchick

My SA just informed me that the US buyer is still/starting to accept reserves for the black and white pair that was sold out awhile ago if anyone is interested. I just my name down for a pair and excited to receive it when it arrives!


----------



## danistirling

I'm so in love with these earrings! I may need to put aside some money I was saving for my wedding to buy a pair! What colors are available and what are the prices in US$? I can easily get to South Coast Plaza.


----------



## SBundles17

danistirling said:


> I'm so in love with these earrings! I may need to put aside some money I was saving for my wedding to buy a pair! What colors are available and what are the prices in US$? I can easily get to South Coast Plaza.



$380 for classic pearl (no color)
$430 for colors

Availability depends on location. I purchased mine from a saks that had pink and black/pearl and the classic pearls most recently. A lovely tPF 'er gave me her SA 's contact info (thank you again!!)I am happy to pass it along as she was fabulous to work with and shipping was even complimentary!


----------



## pinktailcat

SBundles17 said:


> $380 for classic pearl (no color)
> $430 for colors
> 
> Availability depends on location. I purchased mine from a saks that had pink and black/pearl and the classic pearls most recently. A lovely tPF 'er gave me her SA 's contact info (thank you again!!)I am happy to pass it along as she was fabulous to work with and shipping was even complimentary!



Oh wow you got three pairs ! You are officially addicted 

Yes, she is great! (I assume we are talking about the same SA )


----------



## Kalos

Does anyone have a modelling picture of the black and white pair? TIA


----------



## miss miniskirt

Kalos said:


> Does anyone have a modelling picture of the black and white pair? TIA




I still am desperate to see the black pair!!


----------



## danistirling

SBundles17 said:


> $380 for classic pearl (no color)
> $430 for colors
> 
> Availability depends on location. I purchased mine from a saks that had pink and black/pearl and the classic pearls most recently. A lovely tPF 'er gave me her SA 's contact info (thank you again!!)I am happy to pass it along as she was fabulous to work with and shipping was even complimentary!


Ahh thank you so much  it'll be a few months before I can get them but I suppose I'll just stop by the mall and see what's available  I'm just gonna save a little here and there and hopefully get some money for Christmas lol. I can't wait!


----------



## ThisVNchick

And another pair in the bag! My blue cruise! With the black and white pair on the way!


----------



## averagejoe

Beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## brandee1002

Pink and lace !!


----------



## brandee1002

Oh sorry they didn't post the first time


----------



## Kfoorya2

brandee1002 said:


> Oh sorry they didn't post the first time




Love those silver pearl ones! Now I get why everyone has been crazy over it!


----------



## averagejoe

brandee1002 said:


> Oh sorry they didn't post the first time



Wow! Very nice!


----------



## pinktailcat

Kfoorya2 said:


> Love those silver pearl ones! Now I get why everyone has been crazy over it!



Congrats!! Looks beautiful!!


----------



## LVbemerry

brandee1002 said:


> Oh sorry they didn't post the first time



Huge congrats on scoring these!!     Love your PInk and Silver! My local boutique wasn't sure if they'll be getting the Silver. When I travelled to Taiwan, I checked out Dior there and they do not carry it too 

But they had the blue and red which I alr have.  I ended up getting their latest Tell Me Dior Zodiac necklace in Aries


----------



## LVbemerry

Kalos said:


> I just collected my pearl pair from Heathrow T5. The manager Saleha is amazingly sweet & helpful.
> 
> They were £240, I had to pay the VAT as I live in the UK and am travelling within the EU &#128542;. When I called to reserve them yesterday they didn't have any, but she said she gets 25-30 pairs per week & I could pay for them & she'd post them to me when they came in (UK addresses only). Happily i didn't have to do this as I got the last pair &#9786;&#65039;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2414819



Congrats on your Pearly!    She's so versatile! I only brought her along when I travelled recently. She paired so well with almost any colour


----------



## LVbemerry

ThisVNchick said:


> And another pair in the bag! My blue cruise! With the black and white pair on the way!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2421954
> 
> View attachment 2421955




CONGRATS for scoring another!  You're so lucky to be able to get hold of the black!! 

My local boutique did not order the black nor red. Sad...


----------



## Little Marie A.

I originally didn't like these earrings at all, but they have really grown on me over time. Totally considering getting a pair; eventually.


----------



## Kalos

Little Marie A. said:


> I originally didn't like these earrings at all, but they have really grown on me over time. Totally considering getting a pair; eventually.




I know what you mean, I think they can be a bit marmite either u love or hate them. Now that I have my pearl pair I want them in all the colours!


----------



## Little Marie A.

Kalos said:


> I know what you mean, I think they can be a bit marmite either u love or hate them. Now that I have my pearl pair I want them in all the colours!



I'm really considering a pearl pair, they would make a great statement piece to wear with a ponytail on a day-to-day basis, or with a nice up-do for an event....I may just be talking myself into buying a pair.


----------



## Yijingchan

Just got my tribal earrings in white... Last pair in Singapore. Hopefully more colors come in soon.. Loving how cute they look


----------



## pinktailcat

Yijingchan said:


> Just got my tribal earrings in white... Last pair in Singapore. Hopefully more colors come in soon.. Loving how cute they look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2444914



Congrats! 

Enjoy your pearl ones! They are one of my favorites


----------



## LVbemerry

Yijingchan said:


> Just got my tribal earrings in white... Last pair in Singapore. Hopefully more colors come in soon.. Loving how cute they look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2444914



Congrats on scoring the white ones!!
The white ones are really versatile 


I called my SA in Spore to enquire about the silver pair, i even offered to prepay in full. Dior said it most probably wont reach our shores and refuse to let me make payment. So sad...


Only consolation..... Spring is approaching so Yay to more colours!!


----------



## Yijingchan

LVbemerry said:


> Congrats on scoring the white ones!!
> The white ones are really versatile
> 
> 
> I called my SA in Spore to enquire about the silver pair, i even offered to prepay in full. Dior said it most probably wont reach our shores and refuse to let me make payment. So sad...
> 
> 
> Only consolation..... Spring is approaching so Yay to more colours!!




Yup the SA said she'll call me when new colors arrive. Let me know if you hear new stock coming in too... I really love these earrings.. Been waiting a while before I finally checked them out


----------



## averagejoe

Yijingchan said:


> Just got my tribal earrings in white... Last pair in Singapore. Hopefully more colors come in soon.. Loving how cute they look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2444914



Can only see the cute Dior bag in your picture, but congratulations!


----------



## Yijingchan

averagejoe said:


> Can only see the cute Dior bag in your picture, but congratulations!




Finally took it out for pics


----------



## pinktailcat

Yijingchan said:


> Finally took it out for pics
> View attachment 2445385



Oh no..I see tiny black spot on the right pair....Is it just a dust?


----------



## Yijingchan

pinktailcat said:


> Oh no..I see tiny black spot on the right pair....Is it just a dust?




I initially thought so too but was just a speck that was removed


----------



## pinktailcat

Yijingchan said:


> I initially thought so too but was just a speck that was removed



Good


----------



## averagejoe

Yijingchan said:


> Finally took it out for pics
> View attachment 2445385



Very beautiful


----------



## veronica_rmit

my sa has informed me that on monday there will be price increase for this earrings.. 

atm the price is 480AUD, the price has increased about $100 since i first bought my two other pairs. sigh..>.<"


----------



## twirly_red

Does anyone have an email for the Dior Hong Kong boutique and know if they ship internationally?


----------



## MaterialGiirl

Love them so much! Want them so badly!


----------



## twirly_red

LVbemerry said:


> Congrats on scoring the white ones!!
> The white ones are really versatile
> 
> 
> I called my SA in Spore to enquire about the silver pair, i even offered to prepay in full. Dior said it most probably wont reach our shores and refuse to let me make payment. So sad...
> 
> 
> Only consolation..... Spring is approaching so Yay to more colours!!


I just went into Sydney Boutique and got two pairs, the midnight blue and pearl ones!! 
They still have stock of the pearl, soft pink (non matte) and silver lace.


I'm still on the hunt for the green ones, if anyone sees them please let me know!


----------



## Ellewalker

veronica_rmit said:


> Bought the pink and green about 3 mths and 2 mths ago from melb boutique And now on waiting list for one other color and paid for it already.. but if ur not on the list, u won't be able to get it.. That's what my as told me..




The Melbourne boutique? Are you talking about in David jones?


----------



## miss miniskirt

Ellewalker said:


> The Melbourne boutique? Are you talking about in David jones?




They only had the non matte pink pair today & the SA said the next lot due in March are all pre sold!


----------



## pinktailcat

twirly_red said:


> I just went into Sydney Boutique and got two pairs, the midnight blue and pearl ones!!
> They still have stock of the pearl, soft pink (non matte) and silver lace.
> 
> 
> I'm still on the hunt for the green ones, if anyone sees them please let me know!



Wow they had silver lace !?  I wish I could fly to Sydney!!!


----------



## pinktailcat

Price increase tomorrow. Now still $430. Saks Boca.


----------



## ThisVNchick

pinktailcat said:


> View attachment 2451710
> 
> Price increase tomorrow. Now still $430. Saks Boca.




The green is still available?!? Dang I wished I had seen this earlier since Saks is already closed...I guess I'm getting the green at the escalated price. Blah!


----------



## pinktailcat

ThisVNchick said:


> The green is still available?!? Dang I wished I had seen this earlier since Saks is already closed...I guess I'm getting the green at the escalated price. Blah!



I know.... They said they just got replenished. SA said the price increase would be $30 more so should not be too bad. Maybe you can try Saks at california or Vegas. They might do you a favor.


----------



## twirly_red

pinktailcat said:


> View attachment 2451710
> 
> Price increase tomorrow. Now still $430. Saks Boca.


Omg the green ones!! Could you please pm me your SA details for these?
Also if you like I can pm you my sa here in syd. I think they do international mail order if you really want the silver lace pair


----------



## pinktailcat

twirly_red said:


> Omg the green ones!! Could you please pm me your SA details for these?
> Also if you like I can pm you my sa here in syd. I think they do international mail order if you really want the silver lace pair



Hi,

Thank you for your sweet offer,so tempting but I am afraid if I got it from Australia it will be too much for me

And unfortunately I don't think SAs at Saks are allowed to ship these earrings overseas...
If you have friend here in the USA who can buy it for you and send it to you, I would love to pm you my SA info. 

As of today, the green pair is $430 but tomorrow I think will be $460 or something...


----------



## twirly_red

pinktailcat said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thank you for your sweet offer,so tempting but I am afraid if I got it from Australia it will be too much for me
> 
> And unfortunately I don't think SAs at Saks are allowed to ship these earrings overseas...
> If you have friend here in the USA who can buy it for you and send it to you, I would love to pm you my SA info.
> 
> As of today, the green pair is $430 but tomorrow I think will be $460 or something...


I think the US dollar is okay at the moment against AUD but not sure how much they would charge for shipping. My cousin lives in  USA so I can ask her, would greatly appreciate if you could pm me you SA details. Thank you!!


----------



## kwang_mambo

Does anyone know the price in Europe? For pearl and matte color pls


----------



## veronica_rmit

Ellewalker said:


> The Melbourne boutique? Are you talking about in David jones?


yes, dior melbourne @ david jones..


----------



## veronica_rmit

twirly_red said:


> I just went into Sydney Boutique and got two pairs, the midnight blue and pearl ones!!
> They still have stock of the pearl, soft pink (non matte) and silver lace.
> 
> 
> I'm still on the hunt for the green ones, if anyone sees them please let me know!


the green one are hard to find nowdays.. coz its their early collection, but try secure deposit with ur sydney sa so when the green one come out again u will be in their priorities list.

Thats what i did with my other two pairs (pink n green)


----------



## veronica_rmit

ThisVNchick said:


> The green is still available?!? Dang I wished I had seen this earlier since Saks is already closed...I guess I'm getting the green at the escalated price. Blah!


green is super nice when u put it on.. the color is just stunning.. u should get it while its available..


----------



## ThisVNchick

veronica_rmit said:


> green is super nice when u put it on.. the color is just stunning.. u should get it while its available..




Yes, already on it. I'm having my SA transfer the pair into our boutique! Fingers crossed that she can do it!


----------



## ThisVNchick

Colored tribals are now $470 + tax. What a hike from what they used to be....


----------



## twirly_red

veronica_rmit said:


> the green one are hard to find nowdays.. coz its their early collection, but try secure deposit with ur sydney sa so when the green one come out again u will be in their priorities list.
> 
> Thats what i did with my other two pairs (pink n green)


Thanks for the tip! I'll try that if my cousin can't get me a pair from the US


----------



## pinktailcat

Love my new green pair !


----------



## ThisVNchick

pinktailcat said:


> Love my new green pair !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2455537




Lovely! 

I am getting mine in a couple of days! I can't wait!


----------



## Chloe_c

Price of the pearl pair has increased to S$540 in Singapore!


----------



## Yijingchan

Chloe_c said:


> Price of the pearl pair has increased to S$540 in Singapore!




New stock in?


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

are those earings made of real pearls or gems or are they just plastic and costume jewelry pieces like Chanel?


----------



## pinktailcat

sleepyl0verxgrl said:


> are those earings made of real pearls or gems or are they just plastic and costume jewelry pieces like Chanel?



Costume jewelry pieces but they don't look cheapy at all


----------



## Chloe_c

Yijingchan said:


> New stock in?



SA said 1 pair came in and was on reserved. HTHs!


----------



## brandee1002

I remember buying the pearl ones for $180 USD when they first came out . OH the good old days ..I should have bought out the how store . lol


----------



## pinktailcat

brandee1002 said:


> I remember buying the pearl ones for $180 USD when they first came out . OH the good old days ..I should have bought out the how store . lol



I don't think even the pearl one was that low price...


----------



## brandee1002

pinktailcat said:


> I don't think even the pearl one was that low price...



Yes if you pre ordered from I think pre-fall 2013 they were $180, I still have the receipt. By the time they came in stores they went up to $300 but my SA honored the $180 since I pre ordered them.


----------



## pinktailcat

brandee1002 said:


> Yes if you pre ordered from I think pre-fall 2013 they were $180, I still have the receipt. By the time they came in stores they went up to $300 but my SA honored the $180 since I pre ordered them.



Oh wow....It hurts 

So do you own the very first version of pearl one?


----------



## brandee1002

pinktailcat said:


> Oh wow....It hurts
> 
> So do you own the very first version of pearl one?



Yes ! Those are the only ones they honored for $180 though . The others I had to pay the increased price, but now I'm hooked ! .


----------



## sleepyl0verxgrl

pinktailcat said:


> Costume jewelry pieces but they don't look cheapy at all



wow. they are still a lil pricy. consider it a ball shape lol..Thanks anyway


----------



## lorihmatthews

I am late to the party on these earrings but I think they are so cool!

I am going to ask my jeweler if she can make a pair for me with real pearls. I bet they will turn out to be cheaper than the costume version!


----------



## pinktailcat

My blue and green


----------



## ThisVNchick

My SA also offered me the glass blue (non cruise version) earrings when I came in to pick up my green pair; however, I passed since the blue was way too dark for my liking. If anyone is interested you can contact your local SA to purchase it directly from the US buyer. Supplies are limited.


----------



## pinktailcat

New colors are coming. Shiny pale pink, or pink. Matte gold or silver. My SA can take reserve this week to lock the price. And you can get double points using Saks card.  They are anticipating another price increase. Insane!!!


----------



## ThisVNchick

My green pairs' first debut! 

So happy I was able to get a hold of them! And (very fortunately), I was able to pair them with my diamond studs (the posts are the same size) to give my green tribal a little 'bling bling' 

LOVEEEEE!!


----------



## pinktailcat

ThisVNchick said:


> My green pairs' first debut!
> 
> So happy I was able to get a hold of them! And (very fortunately), I was able to pair them with my diamond studs (the posts are the same size) to give my green tribal a little 'bling bling'
> 
> LOVEEEEE!!
> 
> View attachment 2466545



Congrats!! Beautiful combination!!!


----------



## linzards

The Pearl Tribal Earring is currently available at the Dior boutique in Boston.  The price is $410.


----------



## Roomie

Is this something that can be ordered online?  And does anyone have a good site to view the different options? Thanks


----------



## pinktailcat

linzards said:


> The Pearl Tribal Earring is currently available at the Dior boutique in Boston.  The price is $410.



I saw one at Saks at Boca Raton too  If you are ready to buy, and living in the U.S., and in need of SA info, let me know


----------



## ST4R*

twirly_red said:


> I just went into Sydney Boutique and got two pairs, the midnight blue and pearl ones!!
> They still have stock of the pearl, soft pink (non matte) and silver lace.
> 
> 
> I'm still on the hunt for the green ones, if anyone sees them please let me know!


Hey, twirly_red:

I saw the green ones in Dior store in Elizabeth St David Jones while I was buying the pearl ones yesterday.
I think you should give them a call if you are still interested.
The SA said that was the last pair in green.


----------



## D5791M

In the Saks in NY ,pearl tribal steel avialable


----------



## D5791M

D5791M said:


> In the Saks in NY ,pearl tribal steel avialable



I just came back from Saks NY they have one pair of pearl,and they show me new earrings,looks good,they said next month gonna be in the store,just call to reserve.


----------



## Roseroyce

I bought my first Tribal earrings today and loooove them 
The price was 250&#8364; for the lace studs.
Here's a picture during the whole process


----------



## averagejoe

Roseroyce said:


> I bought my first Tribal earrings today and loooove them
> The price was 250 for the lace studs.
> Here's a picture during the whole process



Super gorgeous! I love the lace caps!


----------



## pinktailcat

Roseroyce said:


> I bought my first Tribal earrings today and loooove them
> The price was 250 for the lace studs.
> Here's a picture during the whole process



Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## miss miniskirt

Roseroyce said:


> I bought my first Tribal earrings today and loooove them
> The price was 250 for the lace studs.
> Here's a picture during the whole process




Divine mega jealous!


----------



## twirly_red

ST4R* said:


> Hey, twirly_red:
> 
> I saw the green ones in Dior store in Elizabeth St David Jones while I was buying the pearl ones yesterday.
> I think you should give them a call if you are still interested.
> The SA said that was the last pair in green.


Hello! Thank you so much for letting me know! it's such a shame as I ordered a pair from the US store and they are on their way! I could of saved on shipping and got it here. 


I had my name on the list too at the Castlereagh boutique but didn't get any calls. I'm assuming they would of got more green ones in stock too if the DJs store did. (so annoying how they never call, what's the point of a list?)


----------



## Azua

twirly_red said:


> I had my name on the list too at the Castlereagh boutique but didn't get any calls. I'm assuming they would of got more green ones in stock too if the DJs store did. (so annoying how they never call, what's the point of a list?)



They do call back. It just takes a while til they get it in stock. I paid a deposit for black and white tribal earrings early October last year and only got them last week (DJ Store Melbourne).

Stuff just takes a long while to get in. What annoys me were the price increases over the months as I waited. But oh well, what can you do?


----------



## twirly_red

Azua said:


> They do call back. It just takes a while til they get it in stock. I paid a deposit for black and white tribal earrings early October last year and only got them last week (DJ Store Melbourne).
> 
> Stuff just takes a long while to get in. What annoys me were the price increases over the months as I waited. But oh well, what can you do?


you must have good SAs in Melbourne  First time I put my name down for the tribal earrings and didn't get a call back even though stock had come in. I visited the store on a whim and saw 4 different colours on display! (I had my name down for any colour) 


Like you said though what can I do? I'm just happy I got all the colours I wanted in the end, thanks to all the lovely TPF ppl here


----------



## LVbemerry

pinktailcat said:


> New colors are coming. Shiny pale pink, or pink. Matte gold or silver. My SA can take reserve this week to lock the price. And you can get double points using Saks card.  They are anticipating another price increase. Insane!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2466005
> View attachment 2466006
> View attachment 2466007
> View attachment 2466008




Thanks for the heads-up, Pinktailcat!   I can't get the matte silver/gold out of my mind!  

Disappointingly, my local boutique only received the shiny ones.....


----------



## LVbemerry

I was afraid the matte gold/silver might not be coming (local Dior does not always get all the colours available), so I grabbed.... thanks to my nice SA who reserved them for me once stocks arrived.


Presenting my family of 5


----------



## LVbemerry

Dior has increased the price again..... my Cruise studs (the blue and red) cost sgd 560.

The latest pair cost sgd$620.


----------



## Bagz Lover

LVbemerry said:


> I was afraid the matte gold/silver might not be coming (local Dior does not always get all the colours available), so I grabbed.... thanks to my nice SA who reserved them for me once stocks arrived.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Presenting my family of 5




Wooooowwww! Do post modeling pics of the gold/silver for us all to admire if you can. Major congrats!


----------



## pinktailcat

LVbemerry said:


> I was afraid the matte gold/silver might not be coming (local Dior does not always get all the colours available), so I grabbed.... thanks to my nice SA who reserved them for me once stocks arrived.
> 
> 
> Presenting my family of 5



Congrats!!! Thank you for sharing!! The gold x silver pair looks gorgeous!!!


----------



## averagejoe

LVbemerry said:


> I was afraid the matte gold/silver might not be coming (local Dior does not always get all the colours available), so I grabbed.... thanks to my nice SA who reserved them for me once stocks arrived.
> 
> 
> Presenting my family of 5



WOW! I haven't seen these silver and gold ones before. They are gorgeous!


----------



## cuselover

any one has sa that have the lace one or the pearl one in stock? Please pm me


----------



## miss miniskirt

Anyone know current Australian price or price for gold\silver? Thanks


----------



## blairxoxo

anyone know the price for the pearls and matte earrings in euros? 
Thanks!


----------



## pinktailcat

cuselover said:


> any one has sa that have the lace one or the pearl one in stock? Please pm me



So did you find what you wanted? My SA told me that you contacted her but no sale!?

Any problems?


----------



## ThisVNchick

pinktailcat said:


> So did you find what you wanted? My SA told me that you contacted her but no sale!?
> 
> Any problems?



Wait, your SA was able to get the lace? Girl, I should have PMed you!


----------



## pinktailcat

ThisVNchick said:


> Wait, your SA was able to get the lace? Girl, I should have PMed you!



Nop. She only can get the new ones like gold x silver or pink ones I posted previously


----------



## ThisVNchick

pinktailcat said:


> Nop. She only can get the new ones like gold x silver or pink ones I posted previously




Phew! I thought I missed a great opportunity there!


----------



## cuselover

ThisVNchick said:


> Phew! I thought I missed a great opportunity there!



I spoke to representative at dior she told me the lace actually falls off and u would need to glue it back on


----------



## miss miniskirt

My pearl pair cost me $280 Aud go to buy another pair $530 Aud wow now that's a price increase!


----------



## ThisVNchick

My SA recently got this new one in. She calls it rose from the summer collection (it's more neon pink).


----------



## ThisVNchick

miss miniskirt said:


> My pearl pair cost me $280 Aud go to buy another pair $530 Aud wow now that's a price increase!




That is such a big jump! It is only $430 in the US.


----------



## champagne_xoxo

ThisVNchick said:


> My SA recently got this new one in. She calls it rose from the summer collection (it's more neon pink).
> 
> View attachment 2511059


these are gorgeous  I can't wait to get my hands on a pair!


----------



## kanginva

Love the combination of black and white~~~~!!


----------



## D5791M

My SA just send me a pic,neon pink,navy,light pink,in the Saks.


----------



## miss miniskirt

ThisVNchick said:


> That is such a big jump! It is only $430 in the US.




As much as I love these it's nearly doubled in price & I can't justify that maybe if they were originally that price I wouldn't care! Love all the pink ones & metallic also the black & silver lace, they are gorgeous earrings wore my pearl ones today.  x


----------



## D5791M

cuselover said:


> I spoke to representative at dior she told me the lace actually falls off and u would need to glue it back on


yes only one pair left in the Saks,but my Sa said that is broken.


----------



## kry

Dear all ladies,
I finally get my 1st pair of Dior earring in silver/gold. But when I took a closer look at home. I found that there is a 'gap' in bwt the gold 'pearl' and the 'cap'. Sorry, I think I not very good at description. Attached the pics. You can see the gap is found for the top earring, compared to the bottom one. Is this normal?


----------



## averagejoe

kry said:


> View attachment 2517677
> 
> 
> Dear all ladies,
> I finally get my 1st pair of Dior earring in silver/gold. But when I took a closer look at home. I found that there is a 'gap' in bwt the gold 'pearl' and the 'cap'. Sorry, I think I not very good at description. Attached the pics. You can see the gap is found for the top earring, compared to the bottom one. Is this normal?



Does the gold pearl feel loose? 

This doesn't look normal. You should take them back to Dior if you are not satisfied.


----------



## kry

averagejoe said:


> Does the gold pearl feel loose?
> 
> 
> 
> This doesn't look normal. You should take them back to Dior if you are not satisfied.




Thanks for the reply. 
It is very tight. I bought it overseas, not sure local boutique could repair it anot.


----------



## Mustwork4bags

Hi ladies...I'm always late to the game... But have fallen in love with the mise tribal earrings. I live in a city doesn't sell them anywhere  I want either the pearl color or black/pearl ones. Does anyone have an sa that they can recommend? Or am I going to have a hard time even locating them? Thanks!!


----------



## pnn82

valentino123 said:


> Darn. I just got my ears pierced and was totally looking to get the pearl earrings but I don't know if I can go through knowing the price got hiked up so much...I have no idea how they would look on me either is the problem



You better do it soon, these earrings have had quite a few price hikes since their release!


----------



## kath.n

I just put a deposit down for the pearl ones. I'm excited! I'm already considering a second pair. I saw transparent pink, bright pink and bright blue, and the silver with gold. The SA is expecting the lace too. They're all so pretty!


----------



## D5791M

kath.n said:


> I just put a deposit down for the pearl ones. I'm excited! I'm already considering a second pair. I saw transparent pink, bright pink and bright blue, and the silver with gold. The SA is expecting the lace too. They're all so pretty!


Be care full,lace could fall down,tell her to check when she got.


----------



## kry

Dear ladies,
Did Dior provide a box for the earring when u buy from boutique? I not given one and they said they don't gv box for earring. Is it true?


----------



## pinktailcat

kry said:


> Dear ladies,
> Did Dior provide a box for the earring when u buy from boutique? I not given one and they said they don't gv box for earring. Is it true?



It seems that they don't have special box for earrings. I asked them to do gift wrap and then they put the earrings in small white dior box.


----------



## missangeluh

How much are these earrings currently in the US? Anyone seen the regular pearl ones?


----------



## cuselover

missangeluh said:


> How much are these earrings currently in the US? Anyone seen the regular pearl ones?



I just got mines today. It is 410 I believe . If interested I could give u my sa info. Please pm me


----------



## cuselover

Is this available in hk? Anyone know the pricing


----------



## D5791M

pinktailcat said:


> It seems that they don't have special box for earrings. I asked them to do gift wrap and then they put the earrings in small white dior box.


I got two pair of earrings and they gave me two white box,in the Dior at Saks 5 ave


----------



## czarina111

Has anyone purchased through the PS Dept app and if so what was their experience like? I live in Seattle and from what i know there is no Dior store around here so i'm contemplating purchasing through this app. SA said that all sales are final and from what i can see from this thread there's minor risk that the quality may not be up to par. Not sure how exhanges would work then. Anyone have any thoughts to share or similar experience?
Thanks so much!


----------



## michelle629

czarina111 said:


> Has anyone purchased through the PS Dept app and if so what was their experience like? I live in Seattle and from what i know there is no Dior store around here so i'm contemplating purchasing through this app. SA said that all sales are final and from what i can see from this thread there's minor risk that the quality may not be up to par. Not sure how exhanges would work then. Anyone have any thoughts to share or similar experience?
> Thanks so much!





Hi you can order from saks ny.


----------



## gcwl

Lots of them available at Bloomingdales SF still. I got the classic pearl ones and black/white (last pair) ones last week. Also saw the new matte pink, matte blue, matte orange, gold/silver, navy ones there today.

They were also out of boxes for the earrings, only a little box that would fit the earrings alone but not the velvet sleeve they came in. Hope this helps!


----------



## champagne_xoxo

Finally got my pair. I love them, they are right in the middle between being classic and avante garde. 


Still don't like the price increase though just based on demand...


----------



## averagejoe

champagne_xoxo said:


> Finally got my pair. I love them, they are right in the middle between being classic and avante garde.
> 
> 
> Still don't like the price increase though just based on demand...



So chic! Congratulations on your new stud earrings!


----------



## michelle629

D5791M said:


> I got two pair of earrings and they gave me two white box,in the Dior at Saks 5 ave




Hi thank you i got my today from ir SA in a box and pouch 
my only concern my holes in ear very high u can barely see earrings what do u ladies think


compare to my mom


Thanks


----------



## averagejoe

michelle629 said:


> Hi thank you i got my today from ir SA in a box and pouch
> my only concern my holes in ear very high u can barely see earrings what do u ladies think
> View attachment 2524377
> 
> compare to my mom
> View attachment 2524378
> 
> Thanks



They look fine to me. Congratulations on your beautiful new earrings!


----------



## miss miniskirt

michelle629 said:


> Hi thank you i got my today from ir SA in a box and pouch
> my only concern my holes in ear very high u can barely see earrings what do u ladies think
> View attachment 2524377
> 
> compare to my mom
> View attachment 2524378
> 
> Thanks




They may look more noticeable side on view rather than front view on but yes depending on where each persons ear has been pierced there different on everyone! Still great


----------



## ItsSoFluffy

I got 2 pairs last night and was chatting with the store manager. He said everyone he knows wears them only on one side and a lot of people are either gifting them or trading colors with one another.  I'm curious - Is that how you all are wearing them?


----------



## Kalos

ItsSoFluffy said:


> I got 2 pairs last night and was chatting with the store manager. He said everyone he knows wears them only on one side and a lot of people are either gifting them or trading colors with one another.  I'm curious - Is that how you all are wearing them?




I've only worn mine as a pair so far. I'm not sure I could get away with wearing them singularly. I've only got the pearl pair though, I think mismatching them and wearing them singularly would look good with the bright colours though.


----------



## pinktailcat

Kalos said:


> I've only worn mine as a pair so far. I'm not sure I could get away with wearing them singularly. I've only got the pearl pair though, I think mismatching them and wearing them singularly would look good with the bright colours though.



Same here but I heard the similar story from Dior. It is the trend to wear only one earring...so they just talk about it but I have not seen people wearing only one pair except on magazines 

Here are some examples


----------



## pinktailcat

LVbemerry said:


> I was afraid the matte gold/silver might not be coming (local Dior does not always get all the colours available), so I grabbed.... thanks to my nice SA who reserved them for me once stocks arrived.
> 
> 
> Presenting my family of 5



Hi,

How are you liking silver x gold pair? I am not big fun of color mix as well as the price increase (yea no one does) but the gold x silver started growing on me 
So please share your opinion !!


----------



## ThisVNchick

ItsSoFluffy said:


> I got 2 pairs last night and was chatting with the store manager. He said everyone he knows wears them only on one side and a lot of people are either gifting them or trading colors with one another.  I'm curious - Is that how you all are wearing them?




The latter is true for me. I bought 7-8 pearl pairs over Xmas and gave them away as gifts for friends and family. They were a big hit!


----------



## ItsSoFluffy

Kalos said:


> I've only worn mine as a pair so far. I'm not sure I could get away with wearing them singularly. I've only got the pearl pair though, I think mismatching them and wearing them singularly would look good with the bright colours though.





pinktailcat said:


> Same here but I heard the similar story from Dior. It is the trend to wear only one earring...so they just talk about it but I have not seen people wearing only one pair except on magazines
> 
> Here are some examples





ThisVNchick said:


> The latter is true for me. I bought 7-8 pearl pairs over Xmas and gave them away as gifts for friends and family. They were a big hit!



Thanks ladies, I'm going to wear them as a pair first and see how that goes. I've got 2 ear piercings and generally wear 2 diamond studs. I did notice with the 2nd stud, these earrings look quite odd but alone though, they are awesome!


----------



## lahumummatbayli

Take a look to my beauties. They look so chic.


----------



## averagejoe

lahumummatbayli said:


> Take a look to my beauties. They look so chic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2528938



Very chic indeed. Congratulations!


----------



## averagejoe

Here's a photo of Portia de Rossi with her Dior stud earrings at the Oscars yesterday.


----------



## kath.n

averagejoe said:


> Here's a photo of Portia de Rossi with her Dior stud earrings at the Oscars yesterday.



Wow they look amazing! I'm picking up my first pair tomorrow!


----------



## kath.n

lahumummatbayli said:


> Take a look to my beauties. They look so chic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2528938



Congrats they are gorgeous!


----------



## pinktailcat

lahumummatbayli said:


> Take a look to my beauties. They look so chic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2528938



Congrats!! Gorgeous!!! Please share modeling pic...I am so debating if I should get them....


----------



## lahumummatbayli

pinktailcat said:


> Congrats!! Gorgeous!!! Please share modeling pic...I am so debating if I should get them....




Here is the pic I took earlier today. Sorry for the bad quality photo, it's really hard to take a picture of your ear)) i have a pair of matte blue but these are whole different world. Take them if you can.


----------



## averagejoe

lahumummatbayli said:


> Here is the pic I took earlier today. Sorry for the bad quality photo, it's really hard to take a picture of your ear)) i have a pair of matte blue but these are whole different world. Take them if you can.
> View attachment 2528981



Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## pinktailcat

lahumummatbayli said:


> Here is the pic I took earlier today. Sorry for the bad quality photo, it's really hard to take a picture of your ear)) i have a pair of matte blue but these are whole different world. Take them if you can.
> View attachment 2528981



Thank u for your kindness!! It indeed looks great and refreshing !! I got to talk to my SA now


----------



## ThisVNchick

pinktailcat said:


> Thank u for your kindness!! It indeed looks great and refreshing !! I got to talk to my SA now



On the same boat as you! I haven't heard or seen anyone with these yet. I wonder if they have not been released in the US yet?


----------



## pinktailcat

ThisVNchick said:


> On the same boat as you! I haven't heard or seen anyone with these yet. I wonder if they have not been released in the US yet?



Really? 

My SA told me that she could get these for me a while ago so I assumed they already landed the U.S. but maybe she was talking about making a reserve....

Now I just have to decide when is the best day to buy


----------



## ThisVNchick

pinktailcat said:


> Really?
> 
> My SA told me that she could get these for me a while ago so I assumed they already landed the U.S. but maybe she was talking about making a reserve....
> 
> Now I just have to decide when is the best day to buy



Maybe. I know that my SA will know what the US buyer will buy for the US market, but she doesn't know when they'll come in. 

Hoping that I'll get these soon. I can't bear another price increase for costume jewelry. My limit is set at $500 for these...a little less than double what they were when they were first released.


----------



## pinktailcat

ThisVNchick said:


> Maybe. I know that my SA will know what the US buyer will buy for the US market, but she doesn't know when they'll come in.
> 
> Hoping that I'll get these soon. I can't bear another price increase for costume jewelry. My limit is set at $500 for these...a little less than double what they were when they were first released.



Is it now $480? I kind of gave up after buying blue and green for $430.....but the silver x gold pair is so tempting....


----------



## ThisVNchick

pinktailcat said:


> Is it now $480? I kind of gave up after buying blue and green for $430.....but the silver x gold pair is so tempting....



No, they are $460 I believe and the pearl is $420. I would assume that by the next increase, it would level out at $500.


----------



## pinktailcat

ThisVNchick said:


> No, they are $460 I believe and the pearl is $420. I would assume that by the next increase, it would level out at $500.



I see...Thank you  Yea I don't want to spend more than $500 too....


----------



## Maybi

Can someone pls. help and recommend an SA and has the pearl in stock.  TIA!!


----------



## kath.n

Obsessed!


----------



## ThisVNchick

Maybi said:


> Can someone pls. help and recommend an SA and has the pearl in stock.  TIA!!




I believe mine has a couple in stock. 

PM me for info.


----------



## tutushopper

champagne_xoxo said:


> Finally got my pair. I love them, they are right in the middle between being classic and avante garde.
> 
> Still don't like the price increase though just based on demand...


Pretty; congrats!


michelle629 said:


> Hi thank you i got my today from ir SA in a box and pouch
> my only concern my holes in ear very high u can barely see earrings what do u ladies think
> View attachment 2524377
> 
> compare to my mom
> View attachment 2524378
> 
> Thanks


They look great to me; congrats!


lahumummatbayli said:


> Take a look to my beauties. They look so chic.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2528938


Gorgeous; congrats!


lahumummatbayli said:


> Here is the pic I took earlier today. Sorry for the bad quality photo, it's really hard to take a picture of your ear)) i have a pair of matte blue but these are whole different world. Take them if you can.
> View attachment 2528981


Beautiful; congrats!


kath.n said:


> Obsessed!


So lovely; congrats.

When I was in University, I wore only one earring; nobody else was doing this, but it was just my little thing. Interesting that now people are doing this with the Dior tribal.


----------



## EloiseD

Hi All,


I really want to get a pair of the pearl ones, BUT (and this will probably sound crazy!) I am scared that my ear lobes are too thin for them and the metal "prong" between the two pearls will be visible and will wobble back and forth, rather than fitting securely on my lobe. Does that make sense?


Of course, I asked to try them on at my local counter but the SA refused. 


Does anyone who has these have any advice? I really want to get them, but I just can't risk that amount of money if they aren't going to fit perfectly...


Thanks in advance!! 
El


PS: yes, this is my first post!


----------



## vogued out

EloiseD said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> I really want to get a pair of the pearl ones, BUT (and this will probably sound crazy!) I am scared that my ear lobes are too thin for them and the metal "prong" between the two pearls will be visible and will wobble back and forth, rather than fitting securely on my lobe. Does that make sense?
> 
> 
> Of course, I asked to try them on at my local counter but the SA refused.
> 
> 
> Does anyone who has these have any advice? I really want to get them, but I just can't risk that amount of money if they aren't going to fit perfectly...
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!!
> El
> 
> 
> PS: yes, this is my first post!


That's really strange that the SA wouldn't let you try them. I just got mine today and the SA at a Dior boutique had me try different pairs. I finally picked the gold with the silver back. You should definitely try them before you buy them, maybe another store?


----------



## hsiaomee

EloiseD said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> I really want to get a pair of the pearl ones, BUT (and this will probably sound crazy!) I am scared that my ear lobes are too thin for them and the metal "prong" between the two pearls will be visible and will wobble back and forth, rather than fitting securely on my lobe. Does that make sense?
> 
> 
> Of course, I asked to try them on at my local counter but the SA refused.
> 
> 
> Does anyone who has these have any advice? I really want to get them, but I just can't risk that amount of money if they aren't going to fit perfectly...
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!!
> El
> 
> 
> PS: yes, this is my first post!




You can't try on pierced earrings for hygienic reason. This is the case in the uk at least.


----------



## EloiseD

Yeah, I'm in Melbourne, Australia and they are definitely sticklers for that sort of thing here!  And there's no separate Dior boutique here yet


----------



## vogued out

EloiseD said:


> Yeah, I'm in Melbourne, Australia and they are definitely sticklers for that sort of thing here!  And there's no separate Dior boutique here yet


Bummer, I had the same concern before buying them. If the looseness is a major concern I can assure you the back part can be pushed really far close to the lobe, i actually had to loosen it a bit after initially wearing them really fitted.


----------



## miss miniskirt

vogued out said:


> Bummer, I had the same concern before buying them. If the looseness is a major concern I can assure you the back part can be pushed really far close to the lobe, i actually had to loosen it a bit after initially wearing them really fitted.




Agreed you can adjust tightness against back of ear so it fits comfy & right I think it isn't a concern & I can imagine them not allowing trying on due to hygiene reasons!  goodluck!


----------



## michelle629

tutushopper said:


> Pretty; congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> They look great to me; congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> Gorgeous; congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> Beautiful; congrats!
> 
> 
> 
> So lovely; congrats.
> 
> 
> 
> When I was in University, I wore only one earring; nobody else was doing this, but it was just my little thing. Interesting that now people are doing this with the Dior tribal.




Thanks ))


----------



## EloiseD

miss miniskirt said:


> Agreed you can adjust tightness against back of ear so it fits comfy & right I think it isn't a concern & I can imagine them not allowing trying on due to hygiene reasons!  goodluck!


Thanks everyone for the replies. Think I'm gonna take the plunge - better than regret it and miss out!


----------



## vogued out

Got these beauties today. Gold and silver.


----------



## averagejoe

vogued out said:


> Got these beauties today. Gold and silver.



Beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## vogued out

averagejoe said:


> Beautiful! Congratulations!


Thanks!


----------



## tutushopper

vogued out said:


> Got these beauties today. Gold and silver.



Beautiful; congrats on finding these lovelies!


----------



## ThisVNchick

pinktailcat said:


> I see...Thank you  Yea I don't want to spend more than $500 too....




I finally got mine! I did not realize that it came in two different variations (gold ball silver stud and vice versa). I couldn't make up my mind so I purchased both. 

They are $470 + tax (sorry I quoted the wrong price last time).


----------



## averagejoe

ThisVNchick said:


> I finally got mine! I did not realize that it came in two different variations (gold ball silver stud and vice versa). I couldn't make up my mind so I purchased both.
> 
> They are $470 + tax (sorry I quoted the wrong price last time).
> 
> View attachment 2538709



Wow you can swap them around for an all-silver or all-gold look, or mix and match them! Congratulations!


----------



## pinktailcat

ThisVNchick said:


> I finally got mine! I did not realize that it came in two different variations (gold ball silver stud and vice versa). I couldn't make up my mind so I purchased both.
> 
> They are $470 + tax (sorry I quoted the wrong price last time).
> 
> View attachment 2538709



Oh wow!! Congrats!!


----------



## lahumummatbayli

ThisVNchick said:


> I finally got mine! I did not realize that it came in two different variations (gold ball silver stud and vice versa). I couldn't make up my mind so I purchased both.
> 
> They are $470 + tax (sorry I quoted the wrong price last time).
> 
> View attachment 2538709




Wow i dint know there are 2 kinds. Congrats. Both are perfect.


----------



## miss miniskirt

ThisVNchick said:


> I finally got mine! I did not realize that it came in two different variations (gold ball silver stud and vice versa). I couldn't make up my mind so I purchased both.
> 
> They are $470 + tax (sorry I quoted the wrong price last time).
> 
> View attachment 2538709




Super jealous I would also get both so you can wear mixed or plain silver or gold! Love love love them x


----------



## ThisVNchick

averagejoe said:


> Wow you can swap them around for an all-silver or all-gold look, or mix and match them! Congratulations!





pinktailcat said:


> Oh wow!! Congrats!!





lahumummatbayli said:


> Wow i dint know there are 2 kinds. Congrats. Both are perfect.





miss miniskirt said:


> Super jealous I would also get both so you can wear mixed or plain silver or gold! Love love love them x



I didn't even think about wearing it all silver or all gold, but thank you guys/gals for mentioning it. I am definitely going to do that now! 

For the spring, I wouldn't get the other matte colors but these shiny ones are definitely worth purchasing. My SA said they are limited so if you're on the fence about them, get them ASAP! I heard that this is the last season for tribals so they won't be renewing them.


----------



## vogued out

ThisVNchick said:


> I finally got mine! I did not realize that it came in two different variations (gold ball silver stud and vice versa). I couldn't make up my mind so I purchased both.
> 
> They are $470 + tax (sorry I quoted the wrong price last time).
> 
> View attachment 2538709


Congrats!


----------



## Maybi

vogued out said:


> Got these beauties today. Gold and silver.





ThisVNchick said:


> I finally got mine! I did not realize that it came in two different variations (gold ball silver stud and vice versa). I couldn't make up my mind so I purchased both.
> 
> They are $470 + tax (sorry I quoted the wrong price last time).
> 
> View attachment 2538709




Gorgeous, love them,  are they hard to find?


----------



## ThisVNchick

Maybi said:


> Gorgeous, love them,  are they hard to find?



Certain colors and combinations are harder than others since there's limited stock. These took me almost 3 weeks to get and I was getting nervous that my reserve would not go through (which did happen for other pairs that I was eying awhile back).


----------



## MyLuxuryDiary

beautiful !!!


----------



## kry

Hi girls,
Is your pearl earring bigger than the gold/silver earring?


----------



## ASC RESALE

kath.n said:


> Obsessed!



Love them! Congrats.


----------



## melvel

I really want the pearl version of these but can't find a pair!


----------



## ThisVNchick

melvel said:


> I really want the pearl version of these but can't find a pair!




My SA has plenty! PM if you want a referral.


----------



## D5791M

Hi everyone,my SA in Saks just sent me a pic they got a shipment,there is Jade again and Saphire,and black,pink,neon pink,silver,gold,if you need her number pm)


----------



## DollyAntics

Hi, in a word, no. I have four pairs including the pearl and the gold/silver and they are all the same size, all purchased from Selfridges in London. Where did you get them? 


kry said:


> Hi girls,
> Is your pearl earring bigger than the gold/silver earring?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2549265


----------



## pinktailcat

Saks got these today! Pm me for SA ! Pink metallic looks yummy!


----------



## ThisVNchick

pinktailcat said:


> View attachment 2557994
> 
> Saks got these today! Pm me for SA ! Pink metallic looks yummy!




Dang more money donated to Dior....


----------



## ohitsjen

This is a weird question... But are these studs sold separately or as a pair?
I keep seeing them for sale as singles online and I could've sworn they were sold as pairs lol.


----------



## pinktailcat

ohitsjen said:


> This is a weird question... But are these studs sold separately or as a pair?
> I keep seeing them for sale as singles online and I could've sworn they were sold as pairs lol.



Sold as a pair but fashionista is supposed to wear only one as recommended by Dior lol 

I wear as a pair....


----------



## pinktailcat

ThisVNchick said:


> Dang more money donated to Dior....



Are you going for metallic pink?? How are you liking your silver x gold and gold x silver pairs?


----------



## ThisVNchick

pinktailcat said:


> Are you going for metallic pink?? How are you liking your silver x gold and gold x silver pairs?




The metallic ones are pretty neat. I wear them with my "fun" clothes bc they're not what you would call "elegant" (too flashy in my opinion). The pink pair looks like it might be fun for summer. I will text my SA tomorrow and see if she can track me down a pair!


----------



## pinktailcat

ThisVNchick said:


> The metallic ones are pretty neat. I wear them with my "fun" clothes bc they're not what you would call "elegant" (too flashy in my opinion). The pink pair looks like it might be fun for summer. I will text my SA tomorrow and see if she can track me down a pair!



I see..Thank you 

You will be the queen of Dior Tribal earrings


----------



## kry

DollyAntics said:


> Hi, in a word, no. I have four pairs including the pearl and the gold/silver and they are all the same size, all purchased from Selfridges in London. Where did you get them?




I got both gold/silver and pearl from Dior boutique but in 2 diff countries. Very funny to find them in different size. Just got glass pink from singapore boutique and it is same size as the pearl one .


----------



## miss miniskirt

If you wear only one as Dior recommends do you wear nothing in other ear or a stud ect? ? Anyone seen any photos of this being done?


----------



## ThisVNchick

miss miniskirt said:


> If you wear only one as Dior recommends do you wear nothing in other ear or a stud ect? ? Anyone seen any photos of this being done?



That is what is recommended. Just one tribal earring on one ear and nothing on the other. I think someone posted a picture of J.Law wearing it like this a couple pages back.


----------



## miss miniskirt

ThisVNchick said:


> That is what is recommended. Just one tribal earring on one ear and nothing on the other. I think someone posted a picture of J.Law wearing it like this a couple pages back.




Thanks


----------



## pinktailcat

Finally I gave in...


----------



## pinktailcat

After my purchase my SA told me that these will be coming in 3 month...i feel like i am trapped in dior tribal world...she will check the price for me next week !


----------



## averagejoe

pinktailcat said:


> Finally I gave in...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2558964



Wow fantastic earrings!



pinktailcat said:


> After my purchase my SA told me that these will be coming in 3 month...i feel like i am trapped in dior tribal world...she will check the price for me next week !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2558967
> View attachment 2558968



These are super gorgeous!


----------



## pinktailcat

averagejoe said:


> Wow fantastic earrings!
> 
> 
> 
> These are super gorgeous!



Thank u!! I know they are indeed GORGEOUS!! I hope the price won't be crazy....


----------



## ThisVNchick

pinktailcat said:


> Thank u!! I know they are indeed GORGEOUS!! I hope the price won't be crazy....




In 3 months, I would expect an increase. *sigh* It's time to jump off the tribal bandwagon.


----------



## KatyaV

These are still going strong!  I saw a pair on Jennifer Lawrence photos the other day and went in to the boutique to ask, and there's a wait list for all colours other than neon coral.


----------



## pinktailcat

KatyaV said:


> These are still going strong!  I saw a pair on Jennifer Lawrence photos the other day and went in to the boutique to ask, and there's a wait list for all colours other than neon coral.



Saks near my place is stocking a lot for various color combinations 

Price must be chapter than her in Europe, right? 

And they don't let Saks workers to buy any (I overheard that when my SA asked if she could buy one and the Dior SA said no unless you are at manager level or up high...)


----------



## D5791M

KatyaV said:


> These are still going strong!  I saw a pair on Jennifer Lawrence photos the other day and went in to the boutique to ask, and there's a wait list for all colours other than neon coral.


Which color you looking for?my SA text me they got jade,sapphire(from last year) dark navy,neon pink,light pink,gold/silver,silver/gold.


----------



## Bagz Lover

My second pair of tribal earrings from Dior @ MBS &#128516;


----------



## Yijingchan

Bagz Lover said:


> View attachment 2562106
> 
> 
> My second pair of tribal earrings from Dior @ MBS &#128516;




Love!!! How much was it and wat colors did they still have


----------



## Bagz Lover

Yijingchan said:


> Love!!! How much was it and wat colors did they still have




Tx Yijingchan. A pair is now sgd 620. Am not sure what other colors they have now cos my SA sent me a text when this particular combo came in. My hubby then dropped by the store to pick it up. However last weekend I saw the cruise colors (matte blue, red and pink) and the gold and silver combos in ngee ann city if you're in singapore &#128516;


----------



## Yijingchan

Bagz Lover said:


> Tx Yijingchan. A pair is now sgd 620. Am not sure what other colors they have now cos my SA sent me a text when this particular combo came in. My hubby then dropped by the store to pick it up. However last weekend I saw the cruise colors (matte blue, red and pink) and the gold and silver combos in ngee ann city if you're in singapore &#128516;




Thanks will go check it out then


----------



## SBundles17

Bagz Lover said:


> View attachment 2562106
> 
> 
> My second pair of tribal earrings from Dior @ MBS &#128516;



Will you take a modeling pic with these on? I have been contemplating this combination, but already have classic pearl so am unsure. TIA!!!


----------



## Bagz Lover

SBundles17 said:


> Will you take a modeling pic with these on? I have been contemplating this combination, but already have classic pearl so am unsure. TIA!!!




I've got a rather bad quality pic below. I see what you mean since u already have the pearl ones. I don't have it and may be wrong but I seem to recall the pearl ones are not as white as this combo. Another thing to note is that if you've dark hair like me, you have to tie it up else the back studs don't show.


----------



## pinktailcat

Bagz Lover said:


> I've got a rather bad quality pic below. I see what you mean since u already have the pearl ones. I don't have it and may be wrong but I seem to recall the pearl ones are not as white as this combo. Another thing to note is that if you've dark hair like me, you have to tie it up else the back studs don't show.
> View attachment 2562285



I feel your pain....it is really hard to take good pic of this pair lol Looks great on you thought! congrats! 

And yes I agree with you, I liked the combo as well, but now I have black hair so this pair won't do great on me my hair down.


----------



## SBundles17

Bagz Lover said:


> I've got a rather bad quality pic below. I see what you mean since u already have the pearl ones. I don't have it and may be wrong but I seem to recall the pearl ones are not as white as this combo. Another thing to note is that if you've dark hair like me, you have to tie it up else the back studs don't show.
> View attachment 2562285



Ah!!! I love them!!! What to do?!


----------



## Bagz Lover

pinktailcat said:


> I feel your pain....it is really hard to take good pic of this pair lol Looks great on you thought! congrats!
> 
> And yes I agree with you, I liked the combo as well, but now I have black hair so this pair won't do great on me my hair down.




&#128516; tx pinktailcat... I was waiting for the metallic pink but got distracted by these. With the price increases am now worried to even step into the store to try on the pink ones should it come in... Sigh, Dior keeps on making these in fabulous colours!!


----------



## Bagz Lover

SBundles17 said:


> Ah!!! I love them!!! What to do?!




&#128541; Maybe try it on at the boutique and see how it looks if you haven't done so? &#128516;


----------



## SBundles17

Bagz Lover said:


> &#128541; Maybe try it on at the boutique and see how it looks if you haven't done so? &#128516;



I gave in and made the purchase about 5 minutes ago. Lol. I don't have a Dior in my state (that I am aware of), so pinktailcat was kind enough to let me borrow hers. &#128522;
Thank you for the picture yesterday as you really finalized it for me! My husband even liked them too! I can't wait to wear them. It's the most I have paid for costume jewelry---but it's so worth it!


----------



## Bagz Lover

SBundles17 said:


> I gave in and made the purchase about 5 minutes ago. Lol. I don't have a Dior in my state (that I am aware of), so pinktailcat was kind enough to let me borrow hers. &#128522;
> Thank you for the picture yesterday as you really finalized it for me! My husband even liked them too! I can't wait to wear them. It's the most I have paid for costume jewelry---but it's so worth it!




Yessss!!!! Gosh am so excited and happy for you! Lolz... And so very sweet of pinktailcat &#128516;  Hubs approval stamp makes it all the more gratifying... 

I got a rather silly question. Do u find it easy to locate the back stud hole? I must be the biggest klutz cos I'm so worried of scratching the matte surface and get hubs to help me wear &#128513;


----------



## SBundles17

I'm so happy to hear that I'm not the only one!! That is not a silly question at all! I wondered if other people struggled to find the hole when putting these on as well. I've been so scared of scratching them too, as I'm uncertain how delicate these are and don't want to find out the hard way.  &#128523;
They take me quite some time to get on. After I struggle, I finally look at the backing to hold it so that it will be inline with the post when I attempt to connect them. I'm just so used to being able to slide on backings without having to focus on the location of the actual hole. Your hubby is such a good man for helping you with yours!! &#128512;&#128521;




Bagz Lover said:


> Yessss!!!! Gosh am so excited and happy for you! Lolz... And so very sweet of pinktailcat &#128516;  Hubs approval stamp makes it all the more gratifying...
> 
> I got a rather silly question. Do u find it easy to locate the back stud hole? I must be the biggest klutz cos I'm so worried of scratching the matte surface and get hubs to help me wear &#128513;


----------



## pinktailcat

My green pair! Sorry for this late update. I feel that my pair looks dull green Because i pick the one with lease bubble looking inclusion. I saw many shade for grass pink so might be the same case for green.


----------



## pinktailcat

I also sometimes struggle too! My SA was very thankful to you and thank you for being such a sweet person!! Congrats on your new pair again  And yes, it is really nice to hear compliment from husband!!



SBundles17 said:


> I gave in and made the purchase about 5 minutes ago. Lol. I don't have a Dior in my state (that I am aware of), so pinktailcat was kind enough to let me borrow hers. &#128522;
> Thank you for the picture yesterday as you really finalized it for me! My husband even liked them too! I can't wait to wear them. It's the most I have paid for costume jewelry---but it's so worth it!





Bagz Lover said:


> Yessss!!!! Gosh am so excited and happy for you! Lolz... And so very sweet of pinktailcat &#128516;  Hubs approval stamp makes it all the more gratifying...
> 
> I got a rather silly question. Do u find it easy to locate the back stud hole? I must be the biggest klutz cos I'm so worried of scratching the matte surface and get hubs to help me wear &#128513;





SBundles17 said:


> I'm so happy to hear that I'm not the only one!! That is not a silly question at all! I wondered if other people struggled to find the hole when putting these on as well. I've been so scared of scratching them too, as I'm uncertain how delicate these are and don't want to find out the hard way.  &#128523;
> They take me quite some time to get on. After I struggle, I finally look at the backing to hold it so that it will be inline with the post when I attempt to connect them. I'm just so used to being able to slide on backings without having to focus on the location of the actual hole. Your hubby is such a good man for helping you with yours!! &#128512;&#128521;


----------



## Diva.

Does anyone in know where I can get a pair in Sydney and how much they are currently going for? thanks!


----------



## Ellewalker

Diva. said:


> Does anyone in know where I can get a pair in Sydney and how much they are currently going for? thanks!



Sydney phoned me last week $570 I believe


----------



## Jujuma

Where have I been?!? I have to have these. Ran to my nearest Dior boutique and they had lots of colors. Tried on the silver/gold, which they actually consider rose gold though I think it looks pretty yellow, both ways. I think I have to have the pearl ones as my first pair though and the good news is that they should be getting them in within the next couple weeks. They did say that the post can be a little hard to put in. I found this true on one pair but not the other and the SA said it depends on the pair. I can't wait to get them. If I could of had, follow closely, one pair of the silver/gold with each front ball reversed, did I say that right? I would of bought on the spot. I kinda think they should sell them as singles and let you pick your pair. Anyway can't wait to get, everybody looks so great in their's!


----------



## Bagz Lover

pinktailcat said:


> My green pair! Sorry for this late update. I feel that my pair looks dull green Because i pick the one with lease bubble looking inclusion. I saw many shade for grass pink so might be the same case for green.




Wooowww!! Congrats! Oh u just rekindled an old flame. I've loved the jade green the first time I saw it posted here! Don't think my local boutique ever got it in.... Fortunately for my wallet &#128513;


----------



## Bagz Lover

Jujuma said:


> Where have I been?!? I have to have these. Ran to my nearest Dior boutique and they had lots of colors. Tried on the silver/gold, which they actually consider rose gold though I think it looks pretty yellow, both ways. I think I have to have the pearl ones as my first pair though and the good news is that they should be getting them in within the next couple weeks. They did say that the post can be a little hard to put in. I found this true on one pair but not the other and the SA said it depends on the pair. I can't wait to get them. If I could of had, follow closely, one pair of the silver/gold with each front ball reversed, did I say that right? I would of bought on the spot. I kinda think they should sell them as singles and let you pick your pair. Anyway can't wait to get, everybody looks so great in their's!




I think the classic pearl makes an excellent first pair. Kinda regret passing it up previously... Lol, I also did ask if Dior will ever consider letting us pick our pairs since I tend to wear on one side only. Hope to see a reveal when you get yours &#128516;


----------



## tingting1988

Bagz Lover said:


> I think the classic pearl makes an excellent first pair. Kinda regret passing it up previously... Lol, I also did ask if Dior will ever consider letting us pick our pairs since I tend to wear on one side only. Hope to see a reveal when you get yours &#128516;



Like the style of this earrings


----------



## Jhoshopgirl

Just bought the silver and gold. Loving it!!!!!


----------



## ThisVNchick

My shiny pink


----------



## Bagz Lover

ThisVNchick said:


> My shiny pink




Oh my! Very nice!! Do post a modelling pic if you can.. Congrats.


----------



## averagejoe

ThisVNchick said:


> My shiny pink



Very nice metallic pink! Very Dior a la Raf Simons!


----------



## pinktailcat

Bagz Lover said:


> Wooowww!! Congrats! Oh u just rekindled an old flame. I've loved the jade green the first time I saw it posted here! Don't think my local boutique ever got it in.... Fortunately for my wallet &#128513;



Thank u!! 

I actually almost returned the gold x silver pair because I compared with my others and thought the gold x silver pair was not as substantial as others.

But then, I paired with small gold x green paired with GHW chanel bag and I was totally satisfied with the look lol Green one really rock


----------



## Jujuma

pinktailcat said:


> Thank u!!
> 
> 
> 
> I actually almost returned the gold x silver pair because I compared with my others and thought the gold x silver pair was not as substantial as others.
> 
> 
> 
> But then, I paired with small gold x green paired with GHW chanel bag and I was totally satisfied with the look lol Green one really rock




I'm a little slow on everything I guess, not just discovering these earrings. I never thought of switching the backs and fronts. What a great idea, and a great reason to buy more than one pair! Bet it looks great.


----------



## melvel

Does anyone know how much these earrings retail for in Paris and Rome/Venice/Florence?


----------



## D5791M

In new collection Dior did new tribal with grey pearl,white pearl new one,grey pearl combination with gold,i saw sample,and there is waiting list,my Sa sent me a pic,and am in love)
She steel has 
Jade,saphure,gold silver,pink,neon pink,black with pearl,


----------



## ohsoJill

Does anybody know if the pearl ones are sold in Amsterdam and how much they cost? They're so lovely!


----------



## pinktailcat

D5791M said:


> In new collection Dior did new tribal with grey pearl,white pearl new one,grey pearl combination with gold,i saw sample,and there is waiting list,my Sa sent me a pic,and am in love)
> She steel has
> Jade,saphure,gold silver,pink,neon pink,black with pearl,



Woo hoo !! More colors are coming  Will you share the photos with us?


----------



## Clara_Vogue

Hello

My post about Mise en Dior earrings.

http://claraenvogue.com/mode/boucles-doreilles-mise-en-dior-le-succes-continue-2/


----------



## Clara_Vogue

I love Mise en Dior earrings!

I'm sorry, my english isn't very well. And I can't put pictures on the purseforum. 
I don't know how to do that..


----------



## averagejoe

Clara_Vogue said:


> Hello
> 
> My post about Mise en Dior earrings.
> 
> http://claraenvogue.com/mode/boucles-doreilles-mise-en-dior-le-succes-continue-2/



Congratulations on your Mise en Dior earrings!


----------



## Clara_Vogue

Thank you Averagejoe


----------



## pinktailcat

New to saks. $550!!!



$470 grey


Don't know the price but matching ring too!
	

		
			
		

		
	



Pm for SA info


----------



## ThisVNchick

pinktailcat said:


> New to saks. $550!!!
> View attachment 2579491
> View attachment 2579493
> 
> $470 grey
> View attachment 2579495
> 
> Don't know the price but matching ring too!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2579498
> 
> Pm for SA info



Good intel! 

I don't know if the more intricate ones are worth the increased price...the details are on the back stud. Sometimes I can't even see my back stud or maybe just a glimmer of it.


----------



## Jujuma

They got my pearls in today. Love. Def worth waiting for. I like all the others too but the pearls are just such a nice twist on a classic stud. Glad I waited.


----------



## blkblk

I wish I saw this sooner! How can the prices have doubled in a year?


----------



## melvel

May I know how much this is in Euros in Rome or Paris?


----------



## CoachCruiser

eminere;24860598 said:
			
		

> These are a new style from Pre-Fall 2013 and will be offered in different versions through Cruise 2014. Designed by Camille Miceli they offer a playful new take on the classic pearl stud - you wear the smaller stud on the ear lobe while the larger stud sits behind it.


Wow! Eminere, thank you for the info. I saw these in the boutique yesterday and loved them, but had no idea about the proper way to wear them, and now I love them even more. Unique and lovely! Hmmmmm!!!!


----------



## diorme

The pearl ones are $430 CAD. Just saw them and tried them on today. They're stunning! I'm thinking of getting the classic pearl or the slightly more adventurous pearl/black combo.


----------



## pinktailcat

Only 5 will be available in the US!!!
You must do paid reserve now or it will be gone. 
(You can return if you don't like upon receiving)

Price ...$900.... I must pass...PM me if you will jump on this beauty!!


----------



## melvel

diorme said:


> The pearl ones are $430 CAD. Just saw them and tried them on today. They're stunning! I'm thinking of getting the classic pearl or the slightly more adventurous pearl/black combo.



The pearl ones are out of stock anywhere in Italy or Paris!  Still on the hunt for one...


----------



## Gvamty

Does anyone have intel I. The pink version of these earrings? I would love to get a pair


----------



## CoachCruiser

I have to get a pair of these. They're so cool and unique!!!


----------



## ThisVNchick

Gvamty said:


> Does anyone have intel I. The pink version of these earrings? I would love to get a pair
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2590758



These are long gone. They were released last summer and sold quickly and later re-released in the winter and sold out again. Your only option might be to find them on eBay or some other resell site. I have not seen these in a very long time.


----------



## ThisVNchick

pinktailcat said:


> Only 5 will be available in the US!!!
> You must do paid reserve now or it will be gone.
> (You can return if you don't like upon receiving)
> 
> Price ...$900.... I must pass...PM me if you will jump on this beauty!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2588915



LOL I am in the same boat. These are super pricey...I guess my tribal run is over.


----------



## Gvamty

ThisVNchick said:


> These are long gone. They were released last summer and sold quickly and later re-released in the winter and sold out again. Your only option might be to find them on eBay or some other resell site. I have not seen these in a very long time.



Thank you! I checked ebay but, they are being shipped from Thailand and I'm iffy on that. Also, it's a ripoff price wise.


----------



## pinktailcat

Red will be back!! 2014 fall collection $470


And $540


----------



## Kalos

I love the new grey & black colours.


----------



## koshi13

pinktailcat said:


> Red will be back!! 2014 fall collection $470
> View attachment 2594348
> 
> And $540
> View attachment 2594349




Ohhhh those emerald and red ones are so gorgeous!!  Do you know what material they will be? Hoping they are the translucent glassy resin like the old green and light pink. When will they start arriving in the stores?  I just got the glassy green pair and now am debating if I should return and wait for the emerald pair...dilemmas.  Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## daisydai

koshi13 said:


> Ohhhh those emerald and red ones are so gorgeous!! Do you know what material they will be? Hoping they are the translucent glassy resin like the old green and light pink. When will they start arriving in the stores? I just got the glassy green pair and now am debating if I should return and wait for the emerald pair...dilemmas. Thanks for sharing!!


 They have arrived!  I rushed into the Dior boutique today to get the pearl ones.   I saw all of them except the gray ones./  BUt they are not translucent glassy but look like solid color.  There are also gold and silver toned mix-matched glossy ones, also $470.  But after I tried all of them, only the pearl ones fit the best on me... and luckily it is cheaper too $410.  I regretted not getting them when they were $290.


----------



## pinktailcat

daisydai said:


> They have arrived!  I rushed into the Dior boutique today to get the pearl ones.   I saw all of them except the gray ones./  BUt they are not translucent glassy but look like solid color.  There are also gold and silver toned mix-matched glossy ones, also $470.  But after I tried all of them, only the pearl ones fit the best on me... and luckily it is cheaper too $410.  I regretted not getting them when they were $290.



I was wondering about the materials too, so thank you for the update! 

Too bad they are not glass ones. I guess they are again matte one...hummm


----------



## diorme

melvel said:


> The pearl ones are out of stock anywhere in Italy or Paris!  Still on the hunt for one...




Really? Wow, maybe I should get them sooner than later!


----------



## koshi13

daisydai said:


> They have arrived! I rushed into the Dior boutique today to get the pearl ones. I saw all of them except the gray ones./ BUt they are not translucent glassy but look like solid color. There are also gold and silver toned mix-matched glossy ones, also $470. But after I tried all of them, only the pearl ones fit the best on me... and luckily it is cheaper too $410. I regretted not getting them when they were $290.


 
Thank you for the update!  Too bad they weren't the glassy material...I guess this means I will be keeping the jade green ones I just purchased. At least my dilemma was easily solved and my wallet is happy .


----------



## Diva.

Could someone let me know the dimensions of each pearl? I am planning on getting my jeweller to make these with real pearls


----------



## arlye_xoxo

Does anyone know the price of the "Shine in Dior" earrings please?


----------



## isabelangel

i can't wait for mine to arrive !!!


----------



## Gvamty

Diva. said:


> Could someone let me know the dimensions of each pearl? I am planning on getting my jeweller to make these with real pearls




The front pearl is 8mm and the back pearl is 16mm.


----------



## Gvamty

I saw these earrings today and was reminded of the dior tribal earrings. 
	

		
			
		

		
	



Thought I would post and share my giggle


----------



## averagejoe

Gvamty said:


> I saw these earrings today and was reminded of the dior tribal earrings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2600673
> 
> Thought I would post and share my giggle



These are really cute! Looks like the T-rex got caught in your ear piercing!


----------



## Kalos

Does anyone know the price for the coloured tribals in euros?


----------



## Gvamty

310euros! My fried was in Paris today and purchased a 2 tone one for me.


----------



## Kalos

Gvamty said:


> 310euros! My fried was in Paris today and purchased a 2 tone one for me.




Thanks!


----------



## Baghera

At Dior Chevy Chase


----------



## CoachCruiser

Baghera said:


> At Dior Chevy Chase


Gorgeous!!


----------



## Jhoshopgirl

Baghera said:


> At Dior Chevy Chase




Love the pastel pink!!!


----------



## june17

I never expected that i could fall in love with dior tribal earrings.(usually i choose chanel classic)
 But this is just gorgeous! Bought it within 5 mins after i saw it. Totally fell in love! 

Thanks for letting me share.


----------



## Greengoddess8

Gvamty said:


> I saw these earrings today and was reminded of the dior tribal earrings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2600673
> 
> Thought I would post and share my giggle



Those are a riot!


----------



## Greengoddess8

june17 said:


> I never expected that i could fall in love with dior tribal earrings.(usually i choose chanel classic)
> But this is just gorgeous! Bought it within 5 mins after i saw it. Totally fell in love!
> 
> Thanks for letting me share.
> 
> View attachment 2606227



Love, love, love! Thanks for the yummy picture


----------



## Greengoddess8

Baghera said:


> At Dior Chevy Chase



I love the eye candy!!! Thanks for posting


----------



## Clara_Vogue

melvel said:


> May I know how much this is in Euros in Rome or Paris?


In Paris 270 Euros, in November 2013


----------



## sparkles12345

I'm looking for metallic pink or gold. Pls let me know if anywhere available and shipping to Asia. Thanks


----------



## PMGarza

pinktailcat said:


> I saw one at Saks at Boca Raton too  If you are ready to buy, and living in the U.S., and in need of SA info, let me know



Hello pinktailcat, Can you recommend and SA at Saks Boca Raton please?

TIA!


----------



## Gvamty

Got these last week thru a friend from Paris. 270euros. I find the back really big and am still getting used to the size. I also feel that I find ppl staring at my ear sometimes


----------



## blairxoxo

Purchased in Europe for 310e!


----------



## Gvamty

One more to add to my brand new addiction
	

		
			
		

		
	




I think the colored ones r so much fun!


----------



## okmo

I was walking pass the dior boutique and saw this bright neon pink-red earring and I can't stop thinking about it!!


----------



## SeleneMarta

blairxoxo said:


> View attachment 2621290
> 
> 
> Purchased in Europe for 310e!



Very pretty!


----------



## Gvamty

blairxoxo said:


> View attachment 2621290
> 
> 
> Purchased in Europe for 310e!




Really pretty, may I ask for a modeling shot? I'm considering getting these next but, am not sure it'll show against my black hair.


----------



## mmchav

Picked these up at Saks today! In love! Thinking I need a pearl pair too!


----------



## thay

green is so beautiful!! i got the silver/gold ones 2 weeks ago from dior and love them!! soooo cute! congratulations!!


----------



## yiyiibic

So elegant, with a twist.


----------



## sammi_nysh

Does anyone know if these will be included in their annual sale?


----------



## ThisVNchick

sammi_nysh said:


> Does anyone know if these will be included in their annual sale?



I believe the sale only includes some RTW and shoes. Dior jewelry and bags are usually not included, especially not these earrings. They have been a big hit and have doubled in price since they were released last summer.


----------



## NYCGIRLY

Do you ladies prefer the gold small ball with large silver ball.
Or the silver small ball with large gold ball?
I cant decide!


----------



## thay

NYCGIRLY said:


> Do you ladies prefer the gold small ball with large silver ball.
> Or the silver small ball with large gold ball?
> I cant decide!


i actually have the reverse combination and i love them so sooo much!! got them about 2 weeks ago at dior 57th street nyc - they are so amazingly warm and kind in there. my SA told me that was the last pair, if you have choice that's wonderful b/c the metal are super popular - i think both are equally gorgeous!! good luck with your choice and enjoy!!


----------



## pinktailcat

thay said:


> i actually have the reverse combination and i love them so sooo much!! got them about 2 weeks ago at dior 57th street nyc - they are so amazingly warm and kind in there. my SA told me that was the last pair, if you have choice that's wonderful b/c the metal are super popular - i think both are equally gorgeous!! good luck with your choice and enjoy!!



Anyone have seen this red in person? How is it?

I wanted to something red and just picked up the raspberry red (matte) but now I have second thought...


----------



## pinktailcat

mmchav said:


> Picked these up at Saks today! In love! Thinking I need a pearl pair too!
> 
> View attachment 2631247



Gorgeous Green!!! Congrats!! Did you see red in the same material by any chance?


----------



## mmchav

pinktailcat said:


> Gorgeous Green!!! Congrats!! Did you see red in the same material by any chance?




I was at Saks in NYC. They had the shiny pink, pearl with black backing, matte blue, matte bright pink, and matte red.


----------



## pinktailcat

mmchav said:


> I was at Saks in NYC. They had the shiny pink, pearl with black backing, matte blue, matte bright pink, and matte red.



Thank u! I guess the same lineup as I saw


----------



## pinktailcat

NYCGIRLY said:


> Do you ladies prefer the gold small ball with large silver ball.
> Or the silver small ball with large gold ball?
> I cant decide!



I know what you mean!

I got the small gold x large silver ball and I am very pleased with my purchase


----------



## Derigueur

Which ones did you decide on I'm seriously thinking about getting a pair they are just so gorgeous !!!


----------



## Derigueur

NYCGIRLY said:


> Do you ladies prefer the gold small ball with large silver ball.
> Or the silver small ball with large gold ball?
> I cant decide!



Which ones did you decide on I'm seriously thinking about getting a pair they are just so gorgeous !!!


----------



## NYCGIRLY

I am in between the small gold / large silver and the all pearl!

The small silver / large gold was blending in with my hair 



Derigueur said:


> Which ones did you decide on I'm seriously thinking about getting a pair they are just so gorgeous !!!


----------



## Gvamty

NYCGIRLY said:


> I am in between the small gold / large silver and the all pearl!
> 
> The small silver / large gold was blending in with my hair



I suggest the small gold/ large silver and a color pair. You can then play around and have a lot of options


----------



## ThisVNchick

Here are my latest tribals...I have way too many for my own good! 

Toxic purple and the new gris "grey"


----------



## ThisVNchick

And that infamous model/selfie pose with the tribals mix and match. They are a great combination together!


----------



## Gvamty

ThisVNchick said:


> And that infamous model/selfie pose with the tribals mix and match. They are a great combination together!
> 
> View attachment 2640861




Omg! Love!! I started with the pearl pair and now have pearl, b/w and pink and mix and match them all the time! Seeing your Grey, I think I know which pair I want next


----------



## thay

ThisVNchick said:


> And that infamous model/selfie pose with the tribals mix and match. They are a great combination together!
> 
> View attachment 2640861


those are stunning! beautiful color combo!!


----------



## CoachCruiser

I love these earrings. It's funny, because I thought I would love the two-toned ivory and black (black in the back), but they just disappeared w/my hair (and I'm blonde!).....I love all these colors, but I think if I were to get a pair, the best pair for me is the traditional ivory pearls....which I never thought I'd be into, but they really do look super edgy when you actually put them on!


----------



## Sugar Cane

Here are my first pair gold/silver!  Was so hard choosing with all the colour choices


----------



## averagejoe

Sugar Cane said:


> Here are my first pair gold/silver!  Was so hard choosing with all the colour choices



Very beautiful colour combination! Congratulations on your new earrings!


----------



## pinktailcat

Sugar Cane said:


> Here are my first pair gold/silver!  Was so hard choosing with all the colour choices



Congratulation


----------



## gsgs

Does anyone know the price in australia for white pearl tribal earring? 
Im looking for one but not sure how much they are. Thanks


----------



## Sugar Cane

averagejoe said:


> Very beautiful colour combination! Congratulations on your new earrings!



Thanks! Originally i set out to buy the pearl ones but when i saw these i loved them too! 



pinktailcat said:


> Congratulation



Thank you!


----------



## thay

Sugar Cane said:


> Here are my first pair gold/silver!  Was so hard choosing with all the colour choices


lovely - congratulations!!


----------



## jesstob

D5791M said:


> In new collection Dior did new tribal with grey pearl,white pearl new one,grey pearl combination with gold,i saw sample,and there is waiting list,my Sa sent me a pic,and am in love)
> She steel has
> Jade,saphure,gold silver,pink,neon pink,black with pearl,


Is it possible that your SA do some international shipping to Malaysia? I would love to have those jade colours


----------



## jesstob

Can't wait for my pearl to be arrived at my doorsteps.. as a form of reward for delivering my baby girl !


----------



## Chanelconvert

gsgs said:


> Does anyone know the price in australia for white pearl tribal earring?
> Im looking for one but not sure how much they are. Thanks



Hi. I've pre-ordered from DJ in Melbourne and it cost $460.


----------



## Sugar Cane

thay said:


> lovely - congratulations!!



Thanks thay! love them!


----------



## hollyyih

beautiful earrings!


----------



## Gvamty

I have a question about the season there earrings r from, does anyone know? Please LMK!


----------



## gsgs

Chanelconvert said:


> Hi. I've pre-ordered from DJ in Melbourne and it cost $460.




Thank you so much for sharing this  Im so excited to get one for myself. Congrats for ur new dior stud xoxo


----------



## Lily0990

Chanelconvert said:


> Hi. I've pre-ordered from DJ in Melbourne and it cost $460.




Hi, when did you purchase this pair of earrings? I just bought one for my sister last month and the price is $540.


----------



## Maggie Ma

ThisVNchick said:


> Here are my latest tribals...I have way too many for my own good!
> 
> 
> 
> Toxic purple and the new gris "grey"




Love this one!! Anyone knows how much is it? &#128512;


----------



## Chanelconvert

Lily0990 said:


> Hi, when did you purchase this pair of earrings? I just bought one for my sister last month and the price is $540.



I've ordered them 3 weeks ago. The other earrings are $540, the gold and silver is $600. The pearl is $460 but you can only pre-order them with a 30% deposit. Hope this help.


----------



## Chanelconvert

gsgs said:


> Thank you so much for sharing this  Im so excited to get one for myself. Congrats for ur new dior stud xoxo



Thank you. I haven't had the chance to go and picked them up.


----------



## Lily0990

Chanelconvert said:


> I've ordered them 3 weeks ago. The other earrings are $540, the gold and silver is $600. The pearl is $460 but you can only pre-order them with a 30% deposit. Hope this help.




Thank you for your information.


----------



## Yijingchan




----------



## pinktailcat

Yijingchan said:


>



Congrats!! I am on the fense again on this one...looks Very pretty...Do you like them?


----------



## Yijingchan

pinktailcat said:


> Congrats!! I am on the fense again on this one...looks Very pretty...Do you like them?




The pearl ones are still my fav. This looked  a little odd for me at first but it was white and I figured I could do with something different. I didn't want the colored ones or the black/white


----------



## pinktailcat

Yijingchan said:


> The pearl ones are still my fav. This looked  a little odd for me at first but it was white and I figured I could do with something different. I didn't want the colored ones or the black/white



I see. They look very pretty on you  I just tried them on but for some reasons they did not work for me. I am waiting for the glass red to come in!!


----------



## CoachCruiser

mmchav said:


> Picked these up at Saks today! In love! Thinking I need a pearl pair too!
> 
> View attachment 2631247


Wow, those green earrings are gorgeous!!! I was thinking of the pearly white ones but now you have me reconsidering! They look great on you.


----------



## Yijingchan

mmchav said:


> Picked these up at Saks today! In love! Thinking I need a pearl pair too!
> 
> View attachment 2631247



you just made me regret not getting the jade pair as well... u look great with it by the way. .


----------



## Powder Puff

Finally gave in and bought these earrings. RM 1600 per pair with price going up again on Monday by 10%!!!! Grrrr


----------



## Icyss

I've finally able to contribute on this thread! Here is my first Dior tribal earrings! So inlove&#128525;


----------



## averagejoe

Icyss said:


> I've finally able to contribute on this thread! Here is my first Dior tribal earrings! So inlove&#128525;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2675224



Beautiful! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Icyss

averagejoe said:


> Beautiful! Congratulations!!!




Thank you! The packaging from Saks is very pretty!&#128525;


----------



## missD

I would love to get a pair! What's the retail price of the all pearl ones in the US today? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Icyss

missD said:


> I would love to get a pair! What's the retail price of the all pearl ones in the US today? Thanks in advance!




$410 plus tax. Saks NY have lots of stock right now. Good luck and happy shopping&#128144;


----------



## yw89

Does anyone know in which stores they're available in PA? (besides Saks)
Thanks


----------



## cavalla

Anyone knows the price for these earrings in Europe? They're really growing on me. So playful!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## smudleybear

Find these black ones quite unique


----------



## averagejoe

smudleybear said:


> Find these black ones quite unique



They have a very strong look with their colour combination. Nice!


----------



## chihuahua127

So happy to get my first pair of tribal earrings!


----------



## ThisVNchick

Maggie Ma said:


> Love this one!! Anyone knows how much is it? &#128512;




They're both $470 each.


----------



## ThisVNchick

chihuahua127 said:


> View attachment 2697998
> 
> 
> So happy to get my first pair of tribal earrings!




I haven't been to Dior lately...these are so cute! 

Could I ask for the name and price of these?


----------



## ThisVNchick

smudleybear said:


> Find these black ones quite unique




The black ones are so lovely!!!


----------



## ThisVNchick

Gvamty said:


> I have a question about the season there earrings r from, does anyone know? Please LMK!
> 
> View attachment 2649845




These look like the neon pink from s/s 2014.


----------



## smudleybear

ThisVNchick said:


> I haven't been to Dior lately...these are so cute!
> 
> Could I ask for the name and price of these?


I think they are same price as the coloured ones


----------



## ThisVNchick

smudleybear said:


> I think they are same price as the coloured ones




I texted my SA about these yesterday. They are about $60-70 more than the single colored ones. In the US, they are $540 + tax.


----------



## chihuahua127

ThisVNchick said:


> I haven't been to Dior lately...these are so cute!
> 
> Could I ask for the name and price of these?




Sorry, just saw your quote, yes, I believe that's the correct price. Do get a pair- I love it and might go for another one...


----------



## Kavit

Yep I am a very happy owner of the white pearl tribal earring! Absolutely love it, it's so classy and fabulous! And its comfortable, not heavy at all!


----------



## armcandy66

I love the tribal earrings, so unique and classy. I wear my pearls all the time. I would like to get them in some other colors to mix and match. The jade and magenta colored ones are nice for a pop of color.


----------



## icedtea

hi fab ladies. anyone here knows how much the white pearl tribal earrings are in Australia? TIA


----------



## newcalimommy

Does anyone have a SA that can help me find a pearl pair?


----------



## armcandy66

newcalimommy said:


> Does anyone have a SA that can help me find a pearl pair?




Hi newcalimommy, there's a very nice SA at the NYC Dior boutique. I'll pm you with her info. You can pay over the phone with a credit card and for $25 they will ship to you.


----------



## Eel

Anyone knows the price of a pair of cream colored tribal earrings in SGD???


----------



## chinggay

Does anyone have an SA at saks? Is the pearl tribal hard to find these days? TIA


----------



## averagejoe

chinggay said:


> Does anyone have an SA at saks? Is the pearl tribal hard to find these days? TIA



I don't have a Saks SA contact, but I think that the original pearl tribal earring is not too hard to find. They are available at both Toronto Dior concessions at the moment, so I think that most other boutiques should have them in stock as well.


----------



## chihuahua127

chinggay said:


> Does anyone have an SA at saks? Is the pearl tribal hard to find these days? TIA







averagejoe said:


> I don't have a Saks SA contact, but I think that the original pearl tribal earring is not too hard to find. They are available at both Toronto Dior concessions at the moment, so I think that most other boutiques should have them in stock as well.




Agree with averagejoe, pearl tribal earrings not hard to find- usually available in any boutique


----------



## nycmamaofone

So excited!! Just got a pair of the white pearl tribal earrings, thanks to this thread . And now I want a panarea bag...


----------



## armcandy66

nycmamaofone said:


> So excited!! Just got a pair of the white pearl tribal earrings, thanks to this thread . And now I want a panarea bag...




Congratulations! Aren't they fabulous? Some of the other colors are so pretty, you can mix and match.


----------



## blondechild

I saw the tribal earrings in the boutique today! They're so fab...I purchased the gold and silver combination, though the hot coral pink was quite tempting too.


----------



## michelle629

New earrings


----------



## averagejoe

michelle629 said:


> New earrings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2726562



Beautiful!


----------



## nycmamaofone

armcandy66 said:


> Congratulations! Aren't they fabulous? Some of the other colors are so pretty, you can mix and match.



Thank you Armcandy66!! I love white accessories (I think they pop) so I love how these will go well with my wardrobe and other accessories. I think it pairs beautifully with my white Hermes clic clac. Do you have a lot of different colors?


----------



## armcandy66

nycmamaofone said:


> Thank you Armcandy66!! I love white accessories (I think they pop) so I love how these will go well with my wardrobe and other accessories. I think it pairs beautifully with my white Hermes clic clac. Do you have a lot of different colors?




I love white as well. So far I only have the pearls. I tried on the jade, black, and magenta, and loved all 3! I really want to see the ear jewels in person. I've only seen them on the website, but they look very interesting.


----------



## jamiiejame

My first dior item,I jus bought them today...so elegant ))). Now I want a lady dior


----------



## armcandy66

jamiiejame said:


> View attachment 2728858
> 
> 
> My first dior item,I jus bought them today...so elegant ))). Now I want a lady dior




Congrats! They're beautiful! A lady dior would be the perfect addition....so classy


----------



## averagejoe

jamiiejame said:


> View attachment 2728858
> 
> 
> My first dior item,I jus bought them today...so elegant ))). Now I want a lady dior



Beautiful! Congratulations!

As armcandy66 said, a Lady Dior would be a perfect addition.


----------



## lulalula

michelle629 said:


> New earrings
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2726562



nice.. love this new 'bee' design.


----------



## jamiiejame

armcandy66 said:


> Congrats! They're beautiful! A lady dior would be the perfect addition....so classy


@averagejoe
I agree It will definitely be my next piece. Now I'm jus deciding whether I should go for LD Lambskin in beige or grey in Lambskin, I love the beige one with GHW but jus don't know how it will look over time... I saw some beige one with very dirty handles defo don't want that .


----------



## averagejoe

jamiiejame said:


> @averagejoe
> I agree It will definitely be my next piece. Now I'm jus deciding whether I should go for LD Lambskin in beige or grey in Lambskin, I love the beige one with GHW but jus don't know how it will look over time... I saw some beige one with very dirty handles defo don't want that .



Have you considered black lambskin with gold hardware? The black won't show dirt easily, and you still get the beautiful pale gold hardware.


----------



## jamiiejame

averagejoe said:


> Have you considered black lambskin with gold hardware? The black won't show dirt easily, and you still get the beautiful pale gold hardware.




I already have Chanel jumbo in black caviar, so I really want a beige bag in either a jumbo caviar in GHW or LD In beige. But I think lambskin can get dirty easier than caviar. Dilemma


----------



## catou

Has anyone had issues with their pearl tribal earrings? I've noticed some small scratches on the new pair I just got today... so was wondering if this was a one-off thing or more common issue?


----------



## armcandy66

catou said:


> Has anyone had issues with their pearl tribal earrings? I've noticed some small scratches on the new pair I just got today... so was wondering if this was a one-off thing or more common issue?




Hi catou.....I wear my pearl tribals often, and I have not had any issues. I often wonder if scratches will occur with use, mainly from a phone. So far, so good. If you purchased them this way, I would definately exchange them for another pair .


----------



## melvel

Finally got my first pair! Pearl earrings, 270 (VAT included) from Galeries Lafayette.

I am now considering buying another pair, the gold and silver ones or the green ones.


----------



## armcandy66

melvel said:


> Finally got my first pair! Pearl earrings, 270 (VAT included) from Galeries Lafayette.
> 
> 
> 
> I am now considering buying another pair, the gold and silver ones or the green ones.




Oh I think the jade is so pretty! You can't go wrong with any of them they're all gorgeous


----------



## madisonmamaw

are they still readily available
or do i have to call in advance


----------



## catou

armcandy66 said:


> Hi catou.....I wear my pearl tribals often, and I have not had any issues. I often wonder if scratches will occur with use, mainly from a phone. So far, so good. If you purchased them this way, I would definately exchange them for another pair .



Thanks armcandy66, I went in today and swapped for a new one. The SA brought out a few pairs for me to choose from  Can't wait to wear them this weekend!


----------



## catou

armcandy66 said:


> Oh I think the jade is so pretty! You can't go wrong with any of them they're all gorgeous



Totally agree, all of them are gorgeous and it's so easy to get addicted after the first pair... I wanted to get the pink "gum tee shirt" one, but my SA told me the last pair they had was recently transferred to the HK boutique  so now I'm looking to get the gold/silver one... 

If I could I'd get one in each colour!


----------



## Kalos

catou said:


> Totally agree, all of them are gorgeous and it's so easy to get addicted after the first pair... I wanted to get the pink "gum tee shirt" one, but my SA told me the last pair they had was recently transferred to the HK boutique  so now I'm looking to get the gold/silver one...
> 
> 
> 
> If I could I'd get one in each colour!




I saw the neon pink pair in selfridges London at the weekend. I'm not sure if they'll ship abroad, but it might be worth calling them to ask.


----------



## Love Of My Life

The new Dior Boutique is now opened in BG & there were several colors of the
mise earring.

Treated myself to the dark grey pearl & classic white... so wearable & so very chic...


----------



## nycmamaofone

hotshot said:


> The new Dior Boutique is now opened in BG & there were several colors of the
> mise earring.
> 
> Treated myself to the dark grey pearl & classic white... so wearable & so very chic...



I was deciding between the white pearl and the dark grey pearl too but went for the white. Both are lovely!! Which one do you like better?


----------



## Love Of My Life

nycmamaofone said:


> I was deciding between the white pearl and the dark grey pearl too but went for the white. Both are lovely!! Which one do you like better?


 


That was the problem...I could not decide..

The white is so classic & wearable especially for during the day & since
my hair is pulled back for now, you can see the white pearl.. with my
hair down not so sure about the dark grey


----------



## melvel

Really stupid question:  How do you fasten this in?  Do you screw it in or just push it in?


----------



## nycmamaofone

You just push it in and it somehow has the staying power of a suction. Likewise you have to pull it out gently but forcefully.


----------



## nycmamaofone

hotshot said:


> That was the problem...I could not decide..
> 
> The white is so classic & wearable especially for during the day & since
> my hair is pulled back for now, you can see the white pearl.. with my
> hair down not so sure about the dark grey



Yes when in doubt buy both  I need to be less crazy about my expenditures but one was ok  Otherwise I would have gotten both too . But I have been wearing them non stop so I am very pleased that I am getting my money's worth!


----------



## catou

Kalos said:


> I saw the neon pink pair in selfridges London at the weekend. I'm not sure if they'll ship abroad, but it might be worth calling them to ask.



Thanks for the info Kalos! Will check it out.


----------



## czacee

How much are these awesomeness on retail for?


----------



## pinktailcat

czacee said:


> How much are these awesomeness on retail for?



I think depends on the style. Is pearl one still $430? Last time I checked, the colored ones were $470...I think. 

I am wondering if the glass red has come yet....hummm

I see many new colors but not red one which I have been waiting for 

P.S. I know great SA from Saks who can help you to find these earrings.
I think triple points are on 9th (pre-sell begins 4th I think) and though I have not confirmed yet if Dior is participating, if it does it will be a great time to buy one.


----------



## Slut4Lux

Love the pearl ones, considering buying them but my only concern-- does the back (larger pearl) show enough? Seems like unless you look closely, might not be seen, especially with open hair. What do you think?


----------



## armcandy66

Slut4Lux said:


> Love the pearl ones, considering buying them but my only concern-- does the back (larger pearl) show enough? Seems like unless you look closely, might not be seen, especially with open hair. What do you think?




Hello  I have the tribal pearls....I have to say that they definitely show up. They have more of a presence in person than they do in pics.  I wondered the same thing until I tried them on. The back hangs down more than it sits on the back of the ear. I have long black hair, and they show up when I wear my hair down


----------



## Slut4Lux

armcandy66 said:


> Hello  I have the tribal pearls....I have to say that they definitely show up. They have more of a presence in person than they do in pics.  I wondered the same thing until I tried them on. The back hangs down more than it sits on the back of the ear. I have long black hair, and they show up when I wear my hair down



great thanks!! you've helped me make my decision  
though they're $480 in my country.. hope they're the same elsewhere too.. kinda expensive IMO ...


----------



## menchie20

Hi,

Do you know in which branch I can find a pair of all pearl or silver/gold combo in Hong Kong? I will be traveling to HK on Sep. 5-8.

Thanks!


----------



## Slut4Lux

menchie20 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Do you know in which branch I can find a pair of all pearl or silver/gold combo in Hong Kong? I will be traveling to HK on Sep. 5-8.
> 
> Thanks!



Check Dior @ Pacific Place or Landmark. Both are big stores that generally stock everything.


----------



## Freckles1

Slut4Lux said:


> Love the pearl ones, considering buying them but my only concern-- does the back (larger pearl) show enough? Seems like unless you look closely, might not be seen, especially with open hair. What do you think?




The back shows quite well!! I have dark hair and you can see the pearls quite clearly!!


----------



## menchie20

Slut4Lux said:


> Check Dior @ Pacific Place or Landmark. Both are big stores that generally stock everything.



Thanks for the tip!  Are HK prices for Dior comparable to other countries?


----------



## michelle629

New styles


----------



## armcandy66

michelle629 said:


> New styles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2739253
> 
> View attachment 2739254
> 
> View attachment 2739255




Sooooo pretty! Have you seem them in person ?


----------



## michelle629

no


----------



## Love Of My Life

michelle629 said:


> New styles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2739253
> 
> View attachment 2739254
> 
> View attachment 2739255


 



These are knockout!!


----------



## catou

menchie20 said:


> Thanks for the tip!  Are HK prices for Dior comparable to other countries?



From memory the pearl ones were HKD2700 at the beginning of the year, not sure how much they are now tho...


----------



## Slut4Lux

catou said:


> From memory the pearl ones were HKD2700 at the beginning of the year, not sure how much they are now tho...



Wow! Hope its still that price.. I'm in HK this weekend so will pickup. In my country its HKD 3726 (converted to HKD for comparison!) ... big difference unless the price has gone up dramatically.


----------



## Slut4Lux

Just checked current HK price for pearl studs is HKD 3400. Comparable to everywhere else.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Slut4Lux said:


> Wow! Hope its still that price.. I'm in HK this weekend so will pickup. In my country its HKD 3726 (converted to HKD for comparison!) ... big difference unless the price has gone up dramatically.


 

They are a great earring... I have worn mine a few times & received
several compliments..

Enjoy


----------



## menchie20

Slut4Lux said:


> Just checked current HK price for pearl studs is HKD 3400. Comparable to everywhere else.



Thank you. Was able to drop by The Landmark branch and that price is indeed correct. I also asked about the silver/gold combo and it's HKD3,900. The one I got was a green pearl tulip style and that was HKD4,200 probably because it was a limited run. So happy with my purchase!

I thought I would get the pearl but they just looked odd on me. Would have liked an all gold version though.


----------



## pinktailcat

menchie20 said:


> Thank you. Was able to drop by The Landmark branch and that price is indeed correct. I also asked about the silver/gold combo and it's HKD3,900. The one I got was a green pearl tulip style and that was HKD4,200 probably because it was a limited run. So happy with my purchase!
> 
> I thought I would get the pearl but they just looked odd on me. Would have liked an all gold version though.



Finally glass red and green are in at Saks at Dior boutique!

Now pre-selling for triple points (You can pick it up on 9th) !!

She has almost all colors including pearl, glass red, glass green, matte grey, matte pink, matte red, black x white, etc...PM me for my SA info if you are ready to buy


----------



## Love Of My Life

pinktailcat said:


> Finally glass red and green are in at Saks at Dior boutique!
> 
> Now pre-selling for triple points (You can pick it up on 9th) !!
> 
> She has almost all colors including pearl, glass red, glass green, matte grey, matte pink, matte red, black x white, etc...PM me for my SA info if you are ready to buy


 


Thanks for this... would like to  have the green pair to add


----------



## jesajen

How much are they in Europe?


----------



## pinktailcat

hotshot said:


> Thanks for this... would like to  have the green pair to add



Green is very popular selling very fast. The Dior near my place only had one pair left. And only 3 for the red one


----------



## shoptfs

how much do they retail now?


----------



## Mooshooshoo

jesajen said:


> How much are they in Europe?


UK pearl are £260, matt coloured and others are £290  
Harrods have red, blue, grey metallic, gold/silver in stock today....


----------



## Nuaa FY

It is $410 in US now!! The price goes up up up. lol


----------



## jen1801

Hi everyone! I was wondering if the pearl version is heavy to wear? I might make a purchase today and worried about the weight 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Slut4Lux

jen1801 said:


> Hi everyone! I was wondering if the pearl version is heavy to wear? I might make a purchase today and worried about the weight
> 
> Thanks in advance!



Not heavy at all IMO. Though I wear pretty heavy dangling earrings so pretty used to it... but these seem v light


----------



## Icyss

jen1801 said:


> Hi everyone! I was wondering if the pearl version is heavy to wear? I might make a purchase today and worried about the weight
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!




It's not heavy at all for me. You will love the tribal earrings. I got so many compliments everytime I wear them. Good luck and Happy shopping&#128144;


----------



## armcandy66

jen1801 said:


> Hi everyone! I was wondering if the pearl version is heavy to wear? I might make a purchase today and worried about the weight
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance!  [/
> 
> Not heavy at all and very comfortable to wear. They make a statement...you'll love them!


----------



## jen1801

Thank you so much all! I think I'm going to get the pearl one


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Selfridges London currently have in stock:

Classic pearl £260
Dk Red £290
Dk Blue £290
Grey £290
Pink & Grey (Grey pearl to rear) £290
White & Black (Black pearl to rear) £290


----------



## CeePee08

So love this


----------



## Hanakimi

michelle629 said:


> New styles
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2739253
> 
> View attachment 2739254
> 
> View attachment 2739255



Omg that second pair is GORGEOUS!


----------



## cavalla

Just got matte blue and crystal green/blue in France and the prices are 310 and 590 respectively


----------



## armcandy66

cavalla said:


> Just got matte blue and crystal green/blue in France and the prices are 310 and 590 respectively




Congratulations! Would love to see a reveal


----------



## Barbora

Does anyone know how much are the matte earrings in the US?

Is there a catalog or something where I can see all the different colours? Thanks!


----------



## Hanakimi

cavalla said:


> Just got matte blue and crystal green/blue in France and the prices are 310 and 590 respectively



Please do a reveal! (*&#728;&#65078;&#728;*).&#65377;.:*&#9825;*


----------



## cavalla

Ok girls, here I tried my best.

So there are matte blue, blue and green crystal, and a little mix and match!

I hope you guys will enjoy them.


----------



## Love Of My Life

I'm enjoying my earrings & think they are a timeless classic &
thanks for posting the pics..


----------



## thay

got my 2nd pr yesterday - the jade color is so beautiful, much better in real life


----------



## thay

cavalla said:


> Ok girls, here I tried my best.
> 
> So there are matte blue, blue and green crystal, and a little mix and match!
> 
> I hope you guys will enjoy them.



really gorgeous!


----------



## Mooshooshoo

cavalla said:


> Ok girls, here I tried my best.
> 
> So there are matte blue, blue and green crystal, and a little mix and match!
> 
> I hope you guys will enjoy them.


Gorgeous, thank you for sharing...


----------



## smudleybear

cavalla said:


> Ok girls, here I tried my best.
> 
> So there are matte blue, blue and green crystal, and a little mix and match!
> 
> I hope you guys will enjoy them.


Omg....I'm breathless. I'm planning to get the pearl n blue .


----------



## cavalla

smudleybear said:


> Omg....I'm breathless. I'm planning to get the pearl n blue .




I tried once to mix the glass blue (or violet?) and pearl, it's also an interesting combination! Pearl on it's own just doesn't fit my style so I didn't get them. But for those who look nice with it, it's really pretty and versatile.


----------



## cavalla

thay said:


> got my 2nd pr yesterday - the jade color is so beautiful, much better in real life




Thay, what's your other pair?


----------



## thay

cavalla said:


> Thay, what's your other pair?



i have the silver and sort of rose gold - i love them sooo much! please excuse the horrible pic, it's dark out so i tried to take a pic in the my bathroom - it looks like there are little scratches on them but to the naked eye they looks perfect - i've worn them way more than i ever thought i would.


----------



## Icyss

thay said:


> i have the silver and sort of rose gold - i love them sooo much! please excuse the horrible pic, it's dark out so i tried to take a pic in the my bathroom - it looks like there are little scratches on them but to the naked eye they looks perfect - i've worn them way more than i ever thought i would.




Very pretty tribal earrings thay! I'm hoping to get this next. Hopefully this will be my second pair.


----------



## Icyss

cavalla said:


> Ok girls, here I tried my best.
> 
> So there are matte blue, blue and green crystal, and a little mix and match!
> 
> I hope you guys will enjoy them.




Love the matte blue. Congrats&#128144;


----------



## chihuahua127

cavalla said:


> Ok girls, here I tried my best.
> 
> So there are matte blue, blue and green crystal, and a little mix and match!
> 
> I hope you guys will enjoy them.




Both look so pretty on you! Thanks for posting- I might need to look for  that blue one on my next visit to the boutique


----------



## leatherlover007

cavalla said:


> Ok girls, here I tried my best.
> 
> So there are matte blue, blue and green crystal, and a little mix and match!
> 
> I hope you guys will enjoy them.


These are all stunning on you! Thanks for the pics. I'm trying to decide on a pair. I love Dior - one of my fave designers.


----------



## cavalla

thay said:


> i have the silver and sort of rose gold - i love them sooo much! please excuse the horrible pic, it's dark out so i tried to take a pic in the my bathroom - it looks like there are little scratches on them but to the naked eye they looks perfect - i've worn them way more than i ever thought i would.




Very pretty, thay! I can see them pairing with other ones easily, plus they're pretty on their own!


----------



## cavalla

Thank you everyone! They're really pretty in person. The blue are definitely eye-catching and the crystal ones are edgy.


----------



## madisonmamaw

Still in love with them. I think they arent the best for me and my wardrobe, but thank you to everyone that shared their picture and thoughts!


----------



## ThisVNchick

thay said:


> got my 2nd pr yesterday - the jade color is so beautiful, much better in real life



These are my favorite pair. The newer season glass colors are ok, the first season by far is my favorite.


----------



## thay

ThisVNchick said:


> These are my favorite pair. The newer season glass colors are ok, the first season by far is my favorite.



oh - are these from a previous season? they did have another lighter - more glass looking green, but i just like the ones i got more... maybe they were left over from a previous season? i really love the jade color and of course my original ones too, i'm surprised b/c i never thought i would have a second pr - i thought they were so unique that it was best to have only 1 pr, i went quite overboard on ysl arty rings and have since sold all but 2... i at one time had 7... lol! way way too many. but i'm set on my dior earrings now - a collection of 2 prs is just the right amount for me.... i think...


----------



## pinktailcat

cavalla said:


> Ok girls, here I tried my best.
> 
> So there are matte blue, blue and green crystal, and a little mix and match!
> 
> I hope you guys will enjoy them.



wow!! I am not big fun of mix and match but the blue/green crystal x blue is gorgeous!!!

May I ask how much was the crystal ones?


----------



## pinktailcat

thay said:


> oh - are these from a previous season? they did have another lighter - more glass looking green, but i just like the ones i got more... maybe they were left over from a previous season? i really love the jade color and of course my original ones too, i'm surprised b/c i never thought i would have a second pr - i thought they were so unique that it was best to have only 1 pr, i went quite overboard on ysl arty rings and have since sold all but 2... i at one time had 7... lol! way way too many. but i'm set on my dior earrings now - a collection of 2 prs is just the right amount for me.... i think...



The glass ones have some variations...I remember both pink and green ones had variations in the shades when purchased the jades a while ago...some looked darker and some looked lighter


----------



## cavalla

pinktailcat said:


> wow!! I am not big fun of mix and match but the blue/green crystal x blue is gorgeous!!!
> 
> 
> 
> May I ask how much was the crystal ones?




590 in France (already mentioned in the previous post )


----------



## pinktailcat

cavalla said:


> 590 in France (already mentioned in the previous post )



Sorry...Thank u!


----------



## loveithateit

My pearl and green glass arrived yesterday. They are pretty.
The suction for the pearl seemed tighter than the green. I'm assuming the way to take them off is to pull it out. Do you think the suction will come loose and bottom might fall out if wear more often?


----------



## seizetheday

loveithateit said:


> View attachment 2760802
> 
> My pearl and green glass arrived yesterday. They are pretty.
> The suction for the pearl seemed tighter than the green. I'm assuming the way to take them off is to pull it out. Do you think the suction will come loose and bottom might fall out if wear more often?


My SA told me to spin, not directly pull it out. He said it's better for the earrings.


----------



## averagejoe

loveithateit said:


> View attachment 2760802
> 
> My pearl and green glass arrived yesterday. They are pretty.
> The suction for the pearl seemed tighter than the green. I'm assuming the way to take them off is to pull it out. Do you think the suction will come loose and bottom might fall out if wear more often?



Beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## Hanakimi

cavalla said:


> Ok girls, here I tried my best.
> 
> So there are matte blue, blue and green crystal, and a little mix and match!
> 
> I hope you guys will enjoy them.



So lovely!! Thank you for sharing. &#10084;


----------



## SeleneMarta

loveithateit said:


> View attachment 2760802
> 
> My pearl and green glass arrived yesterday. They are pretty.
> The suction for the pearl seemed tighter than the green. I'm assuming the way to take them off is to pull it out. Do you think the suction will come loose and bottom might fall out if wear more often?



Those are both very pretty!Congratulations!


----------



## cavalla

loveithateit said:


> View attachment 2760802
> 
> My pearl and green glass arrived yesterday. They are pretty.
> The suction for the pearl seemed tighter than the green. I'm assuming the way to take them off is to pull it out. Do you think the suction will come loose and bottom might fall out if wear more often?




They're pretty!


----------



## Love Of My Life

They are really great earrings


----------



## ThisVNchick

thay said:


> oh - are these from a previous season? they did have another lighter - more glass looking green, but i just like the ones i got more... maybe they were left over from a previous season? i really love the jade color and of course my original ones too, i'm surprised b/c i never thought i would have a second pr - i thought they were so unique that it was best to have only 1 pr, i went quite overboard on ysl arty rings and have since sold all but 2... i at one time had 7... lol! way way too many. but i'm set on my dior earrings now - a collection of 2 prs is just the right amount for me.... i think...





pinktailcat said:


> The glass ones have some variations...I remember both pink and green ones had variations in the shades when purchased the jades a while ago...some looked darker and some looked lighter



For sure the ones that *Thay* bought are from the first season. The green jade was super popular and sold out immediately. I believe they were later reordered along with the pink glass ones. The newer greens ones are OK, the color, IMHO isn't as vivid as the first season. Everything seemed darker, and for me, who has dark hair, those colors do nothing for me. 

Sticking to a few is probably the best. I went crazy on these earrings for awhile, but decided I didn't need all the colors. I ended up selling some of my collection on eBay, and actually got all of my money back (after fees). It's good that they hold their value so well (and probably because stock is low in some areas), but I don't foresee myself getting more, especially since the price for these things are OH SO HIGH compared to what they were when I first purchased them. The new released ones with the studded stones for nearly $1000  ... for that price, I can get some real gold jewelry with some diamonds from Costco. I just can't justify it anymore.


----------



## thay

hi all - does anyone have this? i'm sorry i can't seem to copy a pic, just the link, but it's under ear jewels, it's sort of a single ear cuff - very cool looking

http://www.dior.com/couture/en_us/womens-fashion/accessories/earrings/ear-jewels-11-11103


----------



## thay

seizetheday said:


> My SA told me to spin, not directly pull it out. He said it's better for the earrings.


thanks!! that's good to know, i've been pulling mine out - my new ones and my first pair that i've had for a while... i'll start spinning them instead.


----------



## Kalos

thay said:


> hi all - does anyone have this? i'm sorry i can't seem to copy a pic, just the link, but it's under ear jewels, it's sort of a single ear cuff - very cool looking
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.dior.com/couture/en_us/womens-fashion/accessories/earrings/ear-jewels-11-11103




Is it this one? I've never seen this before, how does it stay on?


----------



## armcandy66

thay said:


> hi all - does anyone have this? i'm sorry i can't seem to copy a pic, just the link, but it's under ear jewels, it's sort of a single ear cuff - very cool looking
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.dior.com/couture/en_us/womens-fashion/accessories/earrings/ear-jewels-11-11103




I'm curious as well.....looks very interesting. I'm hoping that someone has seen in person, it's so cool!


----------



## thay

Kalos said:


> Is it this one? I've never seen this before, how does it stay on?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2762016



yes, that's it! thanks for getting the pic to show up. i saw it on the dior website - it says 2014... i emailed to inquire - don't remember seeing it when i got my new green ones a few days ago. i think it sort of cuffs around the ear then over the top a bit - to stay on. it really looks cool, different - i hope someone has one or knows the price. since i just got my 2nd pr of tribals i don't think i can get it  -but i think i might be in love with it! lol!


----------



## cavalla

armcandy66 said:


> I'm curious as well.....looks very interesting. I'm hoping that someone has seen in person, it's so cool!




I saw that in Paris and tried it on. But unfortunately didn't take a photo of it.  Not sure if it's just me, but it really doesn't show at all on me. Maybe bc my ears are quite flat?


----------



## thay

i found myself in my beautiful dior store today - a lovely SA did a search and she said they had only 2 of these cuff earrings left (company wide) so she is checking to see if one can be sent to the store so that i can at least try it - i will keep you posted!


----------



## armcandy66

thay said:


> i found myself in my beautiful dior store today - a lovely SA did a search and she said they had only 2 of these cuff earrings left (company wide) so she is checking to see if one can be sent to the store so that i can at least try it - i will keep you posted!




Oh wow only 2? I'm sad, I really wanted to try it on....it looks so cool. Can't wait to see pics


----------



## smudleybear

My first pearl tribal


----------



## thay

smudleybear said:


> My first pearl tribal



just beautiful! congratulations!!


----------



## smudleybear

thay said:


> just beautiful! congratulations!!



Thanks, hope I'm not too late in getting those tribals. I've ask my SA to sent a PIC of her wearing the new earrings.


----------



## smudleybear

My SA said those cuff earrings aren't easy to wear, it falls off.


----------



## Love Of My Life

I was in BG yesterday & the white pearl & grey pearls were all sold out!!
Glad I got mine.. went to pick up a pair for a friend

They really went fast but they are a great looking timeless earring, IMO


----------



## averagejoe

smudleybear said:


> My first pearl tribal



Beautiful!


----------



## pinktailcat

Kalos said:


> Is it this one? I've never seen this before, how does it stay on?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2762016



My SA at Saks had the one without pearls a few days ago. Priced $500...


----------



## cavalla

smudleybear said:


> My first pearl tribal




Congrats!


----------



## armcandy66

smudleybear said:


> My first pearl tribal




Congrats....so pretty!


----------



## smudleybear

averagejoe said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you!


----------



## smudleybear

cavalla said:


> Congrats!


Thanks!


----------



## smudleybear

armcandy66 said:


> Congrats....so pretty!


It is pretty,thanks!


----------



## melvel

So disappointed. Less the month after I purchased, the smaller pearl on one of my tribal earrings got loose. Good thing I caught it when it detached.  Can anyone suggest an adhesive that I can use to re attach it again? Sucks!


----------



## armcandy66

melvel said:


> So disappointed. Less the month after I purchased, the smaller pearl on one of my tribal earrings got loose. Good thing I caught it when it detached.  Can anyone suggest an adhesive that I can use to re attach it again? Sucks!




Melvel, the same thing happened to me. Bring them to Dior and they will repair them for you. If you don't live near a boutique, you can mail them.


----------



## Love Of My Life

melvel said:


> So disappointed. Less the month after I purchased, the smaller pearl on one of my tribal earrings got loose. Good thing I caught it when it detached.  Can anyone suggest an adhesive that I can use to re attach it again? Sucks!


 


Can you return them or exchange? I'd contact the boutique
or where you bought them & bring them in for repair ..

Would not suggest using an adhesive that might discolor the pearl
or the metal..  

Hope you can work it out they are a great earring


----------



## melvel

armcandy66 said:


> Melvel, the same thing happened to me. Bring them to Dior and they will repair them for you. If you don't live near a boutique, you can mail them.



We don't have a Dior store in the Philippines. This was purchased in Paris last month.

If there is a Dior store in Seoul, I can bring it there next week as I'll be on vacation there. Can they fix it right away (I.e, I can wait for it while they're fixing it?)


----------



## armcandy66

melvel said:


> We don't have a Dior store in the Philippines. This was purchased in Paris last month.
> 
> 
> 
> If there is a Dior store in Seoul, I can bring it there next week as I'll be on vacation there. Can they fix it right away (I.e, I can wait for it while they're fixing it?)



Bring them with you and they can mail them back to you when the repair is done. I just mailed mine to the NYC store last week so I don't know how long it takes. Dior has great customer service, so I'm sure they will accommodate you.


----------



## Love Of My Life

melvel said:


> We don't have a Dior store in the Philippines. This was purchased in Paris last month.
> 
> If there is a Dior store in Seoul, I can bring it there next week as I'll be on vacation there. Can they fix it right away (I.e, I can wait for it while they're fixing it?)


 

Perhaps e-mail the Dior store & let them know you will be bringing
in a pair of pearl studs for repair & would like to be accomodated
during the time of your visit so they don't have to be mailed back to you.
And it would be a good idea to bring your receipt if you still have it from
Paris..


----------



## smudleybear

Ladies, I realised one of my tribals has less suction than the other. Should I be worried about it? Or the earrings will get loose after some wear?


----------



## cavalla

smudleybear said:


> Ladies, I realised one of my tribals has less suction than the other. Should I be worried about it? Or the earrings will get loose after some wear?




It will actually get loose after some wear


----------



## smudleybear

cavalla said:


> It will actually get loose after some wear


Ok, than I won't bother taking to the store to exchange it. Probably other pair would have less suction too. Do you experience it falling off by itself?


----------



## cavalla

smudleybear said:


> Ok, than I won't bother taking to the store to exchange it. Probably other pair would have less suction too. Do you experience it falling off by itself?




No I didn't. But I would say bring them to the boutique if they are that loose


----------



## smudleybear

cavalla said:


> No I didn't. But I would say bring them to the boutique if they are that loose


Ok, I will bring and ask them. Thanks!


----------



## lahumummatbayli

I have a problem with my earrings. I was in a hurry to the airport and i had to eject my sim card from iPhone so i took off my earring and tried to eject the sim card from iPhone and I broke half of the needle on my earring. i can wear it like this too but it's too tight. do you have any suggestions on what to do? 
And yes I know how stupid I'm :rain:


----------



## thay

smudleybear said:


> My SA said those cuff earrings aren't easy to wear, it falls off.



interesting and good to know! i'm going tomorrow to see it in store - i'll ask about that as well, really hoping i don't love it or that it does come off easily. they said it sold out super fast... but that doesn't mean it's easy to wear....


----------



## thay

lahumummatbayli said:


> I have a problem with my earrings. I was in a hurry to the airport and i had to eject my sim card from iPhone so i took off my earring and tried to eject the sim card from iPhone and I broke half of the needle on my earring. i can wear it like this too but it's too tight. do you have any suggestions on what to do?
> And yes I know how stupid I'm :rain:



don't feel badly, i'm sure if you take it to dior they can repair it for you!


----------



## averagejoe

lahumummatbayli said:


> I have a problem with my earrings. I was in a hurry to the airport and i had to eject my sim card from iPhone so i took off my earring and tried to eject the sim card from iPhone and I broke half of the needle on my earring. i can wear it like this too but it's too tight. do you have any suggestions on what to do?
> And yes I know how stupid I'm :rain:





thay said:


> don't feel badly, i'm sure if you take it to dior they can repair it for you!



I overheard an SA say that Dior doesn't repair costume jewelry. You can always try just to see if they will. If they won't, then you can get a brand new pair in a different colour.


----------



## lahumummatbayli

averagejoe said:


> I overheard an SA say that Dior doesn't repair costume jewelry. You can always try just to see if they will. If they won't, then you can get a brand new pair in a different colour.


thank you. Now I have a reason to buy a green glass pair.


----------



## thay

so, i went today to dior to see the ear cuff and i really loved it - so i got it!! now i'm at home though and thinking - but how often will i wear it - but i thought the same about my tribal ones when i first got them... i guess if i really can't think of how often i will wear them i can sell them - i didn't realize this peace is part of the no refunds... although i have never returned anything i purchased from dior, so i'm sure i will love this!


----------



## cavalla

thay said:


> so, i went today to dior to see the ear cuff and i really loved it - so i got it!! now i'm at home though and thinking - but how often will i wear it - but i thought the same about my tribal ones when i first got them... i guess if i really can't think of how often i will wear them i can sell them - i didn't realize this peace is part of the no refunds... although i have never returned anything i purchased from dior, so i'm sure i will love this!




Congrats!


----------



## thay

cavalla said:


> Congrats!



thank you!!


----------



## smudleybear

thay said:


> so, i went today to dior to see the ear cuff and i really loved it - so i got it!! now i'm at home though and thinking - but how often will i wear it - but i thought the same about my tribal ones when i first got them... i guess if i really can't think of how often i will wear them i can sell them - i didn't realize this peace is part of the no refunds... although i have never returned anything i purchased from dior, so i'm sure i will love this!


Went to dior today, they didn't have it. But at least you got it now. It's beautiful. Congrats!


----------



## thay

smudleybear said:


> Went to dior today, they didn't have it. But at least you got it now. It's beautiful. Congrats!



thank you!! i've now been playing with it and it really does look so great on - i love it!!


----------



## armcandy66

thay said:


> so, i went today to dior to see the ear cuff and i really loved it - so i got it!! now i'm at home though and thinking - but how often will i wear it - but i thought the same about my tribal ones when i first got them... i guess if i really can't think of how often i will wear them i can sell them - i didn't realize this peace is part of the no refunds... although i have never returned anything i purchased from dior, so i'm sure i will love this!




Congratulations! I love that cuff and would love to see it on&#128539;


----------



## pixiesparkle

thay said:


> so, i went today to dior to see the ear cuff and i really loved it - so i got it!! now i'm at home though and thinking - but how often will i wear it - but i thought the same about my tribal ones when i first got them... i guess if i really can't think of how often i will wear them i can sell them - i didn't realize this peace is part of the no refunds... although i have never returned anything i purchased from dior, so i'm sure i will love this!


Congrats on your new purchase! I'd love to see modelling pics please


----------



## thay

pixiesparkle said:


> Congrats on your new purchase! I'd love to see modelling pics please



i tried to do a modeling pic, i only have my blackberry camera and i couldn't capture my ear.... but i will try more later!


----------



## cuselover

thay said:


> i tried to do a modeling pic, i only have my blackberry camera and i couldn't capture my ear.... but i will try more later!


would love to see a model pic


----------



## thay

i just came in from a spin class... i can't believe i'm going to post a pic with my hair looking sooooo very crazy - but wanted to try and show the ear cuff.... here goes...


----------



## armcandy66

thay said:


> i just came in from a spin class... i can't believe i'm going to post a pic with my hair looking sooooo very crazy - but wanted to try and show the ear cuff.... here goes...




Oh I love that !&#128525;


----------



## thay

armcandy66 said:


> Oh I love that !&#128525;



thanks! i'm really loving it - and it actually looks much much nicer in real life (and of course when i'm also looking a little better)...


----------



## cavalla

thay said:


> i just came in from a spin class... i can't believe i'm going to post a pic with my hair looking sooooo very crazy - but wanted to try and show the ear cuff.... here goes...




It really looks good on you! Lucky you!


----------



## averagejoe

thay said:


> i just came in from a spin class... i can't believe i'm going to post a pic with my hair looking sooooo very crazy - but wanted to try and show the ear cuff.... here goes...



Very nice!


----------



## Love Of My Life

thay said:


> i just came in from a spin class... i can't believe i'm going to post a pic with my hair looking sooooo very crazy - but wanted to try and show the ear cuff.... here goes...


 

What a look!! Enjoy


----------



## chihuahua127

thay said:


> i just came in from a spin class... i can't believe i'm going to post a pic with my hair looking sooooo very crazy - but wanted to try and show the ear cuff.... here goes...




It looks great! Thanks for posting


----------



## Kfoorya2

thay said:


> i just came in from a spin class... i can't believe i'm going to post a pic with my hair looking sooooo very crazy - but wanted to try and show the ear cuff.... here goes...




Love it


----------



## thay

thanks so much everyone!! i'm not sure how to do group reply - just wanted to thank everyone for their kind comments. have a great day!!


----------



## armcandy66

Hi ladies....if anyone has tribal earrings in need of repair, I mailed mine to dior. In less than a week they were mailed back to me good as new! It's an option if you don't live near a boutique&#128521;


----------



## cavalla

armcandy66 said:


> Hi ladies....if anyone has tribal earrings in need of repair, I mailed mine to dior. In less than a week they were mailed back to me good as new! It's an option if you don't live near a boutique&#128521;




Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Good news.. would think Dior would repair or replace


----------



## smudleybear

New colour tribals


----------



## smudleybear

Navy blue with gold


----------



## loveithateit

armcandy66 said:


> Hi ladies....if anyone has tribal earrings in need of repair, I mailed mine to dior. In less than a week they were mailed back to me good as new! It's an option if you don't live near a boutique&#128521;




Thanks for sharing


----------



## Slut4Lux

Love this contrast  Looks so good. Will put up a modelling fots soon.


----------



## cavalla

Slut4Lux said:


> Love this contrast  Looks so good. Will put up a modelling fots soon.




They look really interesting! Looking forward to the modeling photos!


----------



## Slut4Lux

cavalla said:


> They look really interesting! Looking forward to the modeling photos!



Just for you .... :roll eyes:
Coincidentally, I'm wearing a matching tee! #Dalmation #Love


----------



## Jujuma

thay said:


> i just came in from a spin class... i can't believe i'm going to post a pic with my hair looking sooooo very crazy - but wanted to try and show the ear cuff.... here goes...




Love them, and they survived a spin class! Have you ever worked out with your tribals on? I've worn mine to the gym by mistake but always taken them off when I get there. Then I feel naked! Really, the cuff looks great on you, enjoy them!


----------



## thay

Jujuma said:


> Love them, and they survived a spin class! Have you ever worked out with your tribals on? I've worn mine to the gym by mistake but always taken them off when I get there. Then I feel naked! Really, the cuff looks great on you, enjoy them!



LOL!! oh no, i didn't wear it to spin class i just came home looking quite crazy from class and popped it on to try and show. it is very snug though, i don't think it would come off. thanks so much for the compliment!!


----------



## armcandy66

Slut4Lux said:


> Just for you .... :roll eyes:
> 
> Coincidentally, I'm wearing a matching tee! #Dalmation #Love




Beautiful! Thanks for sharing&#128522;


----------



## averagejoe

Slut4Lux said:


> Just for you .... :roll eyes:
> Coincidentally, I'm wearing a matching tee! #Dalmation #Love



WOW!!! It looks so chic!


----------



## cavalla

Slut4Lux said:


> Just for you .... :roll eyes:
> 
> Coincidentally, I'm wearing a matching tee! #Dalmation #Love




Ooh...... They are pretty!!! I really like them~ Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Nahreen

Slut4Lux said:


> Just for you .... :roll eyes:
> Coincidentally, I'm wearing a matching tee! #Dalmation #Love



Looks nice. Can you wear the big pearl on the front?


----------



## Barbora

How much is the ear cuff? I love it!


----------



## kuriso

missD said:


> I would love to get a pair! What's the retail price of the all pearl ones in the US today? Thanks in advance!




missD please clear your inbox! Trying to reach you  thank you!!!!


----------



## yw89

My BF just got me my first pair when we were in Paris...They're perfect!


----------



## Freckles1

Just got these beauties yesterday!!


----------



## Freckles1

yw89 said:


> My BF just got me my first pair when we were in Paris...They're perfect!




Love the blue on you!!


----------



## yw89

Freckles1 said:


> Love the blue on you!!


Thanks 
I love the jade ones- they're amazing!


----------



## Freckles1

yw89 said:


> Thanks
> I love the jade ones- they're amazing!




I have the pearl too and I want to wear them together


----------



## averagejoe

yw89 said:


> My BF just got me my first pair when we were in Paris...They're perfect!



Congratulations!!! They _are _perfect!


----------



## yw89

averagejoe said:


> Congratulations!!! They _are _perfect!


Thanks!!! I am absolutely in love with them!


----------



## Anteya

Freckles1 said:


> I have the pearl too and I want to wear them together
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2782386




Beautifully combined) tell, please, this is not the original Dior earrings?


----------



## Anteya

I adore these earrings!!! Yesterday bought a grey pearl! Love!))


----------



## Freckles1

Anteya said:


> Beautifully combined) tell, please, this is not the original Dior earrings?




I believe the pearl were the original? I'm not sure...


----------



## armcandy66

Anteya said:


> I adore these earrings!!! Yesterday bought a grey pearl! Love!))




All so pretty....love them&#128525;


----------



## Anteya

Freckles1 said:


> I believe the pearl were the original? I'm not sure...



Sorry, not want to upset You, but unfortunately, they are not authentic(..
original earrings not close like this! Metal shackle between the balls is always visible..


----------



## cavalla

Anteya said:


> I adore these earrings!!! Yesterday bought a grey pearl! Love!))




Love the grey ones!


----------



## Chloe_c

Does anyone know what is the current price in &#8364; and £ for the pearl pair? Thanks in advance!


----------



## yw89

Chloe_c said:


> Does anyone know what is the current price in  and £ for the pearl pair? Thanks in advance!



As of last week, 310 including tax in Paris.


----------



## Kalos

Chloe_c said:


> Does anyone know what is the current price in  and £ for the pearl pair? Thanks in advance!




£260 as quoted from the Sunday Times Stylist Magazine printed yesterday...


----------



## Chloe_c

Kalos said:


> £260 as quoted from the Sunday Times Stylist Magazine printed yesterday...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2783874



Thank you, Kalos!


----------



## Chloe_c

yw89 said:


> As of last week, 310 including tax in Paris.



Thanks, yw89!


----------



## Freckles1

Anteya said:


> Sorry, not want to upset You, but unfortunately, they are not authentic(..
> 
> original earrings not close like this! Metal shackle between the balls is always visible..




This isn't my pair... I found a pic on google images. I bought both of my pairs at the Dior boutique 
Thank you for your keen eye though!!


----------



## Anteya

Freckles1 said:


> This isn't my pair... I found a pic on google images. I bought both of my pairs at the Dior boutique
> Thank you for your keen eye though!!



Happy for you!!


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Current stock Selfridges, London...


----------



## pinktailcat

Mooshooshoo said:


> Current stock Selfridges, London...



Wow what a viewing pleasure ! Thank you for sharing


----------



## Freckles1

Mooshooshoo said:


> Current stock Selfridges, London...




Holy moley!!! That is an amazing selection of goodies!!!


----------



## Nahreen

Mooshooshoo said:


> Current stock Selfridges, London...



So many gorgeous items. I so miss having a Dior store here.


----------



## cavalla

Mooshooshoo said:


> Current stock Selfridges, London...




Oh my lord! They have that poppy pair and the marbly blue ones! I so wish I were there! 

Thank you for sharing. Such an eye candy!


----------



## missD

kuriso said:


> missD please clear your inbox! Trying to reach you  thank you!!!!



Cleared! Sorry for the wait!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Mooshooshoo said:


> Current stock Selfridges, London...


 



Thanks for the pics... I have a friend in London now so she was able
to find what I was looking for


----------



## Mooshooshoo

hotshot said:


> Thanks for the pics... I have a friend in London now so she was able
> to find what I was looking for


Great! Hope you're going to share when they arrive?


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Just received these pics of LE tribals priced $660...


----------



## Mooshooshoo

And these....


----------



## averagejoe

Mooshooshoo said:


> And these....





Mooshooshoo said:


> Just received these pics of LE tribals priced $660...



Wow they look very nice and unique. Thank you for all of the lovely pictures that you share with us.


----------



## Maybi

Wow!  Love the look of that marble studs.


----------



## Maybi

Mooshooshoo said:


> Current stock Selfridges, London...


It's like a tray full of candies.  Nice!


----------



## Nahreen

Mooshooshoo said:


> And these....



I really like these but I want to wear the big pearl in front and not behind the ear.


----------



## pixiesparkle

Mooshooshoo said:


> And these....


I've seen these in person at Dior flagship store in Paris a few days ago. They are very pretty but it is a shame the crystals are on the big one behind and not the small pearl. I have long black hair so it sort of blends in =(


----------



## Chanel=<3

any idea how much these ones are in British pounds or euros please?!?!


----------



## lahumummatbayli

Chanel=<3 said:


> View attachment 2790324
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any idea how much these ones are in British pounds or euros please?!?!


they cost 380 GBP, I have to have them


----------



## Iluvorangeboxes

Theses are gorgeous!


----------



## kath.n

Mooshooshoo said:


> Just received these pics of LE tribals priced $660...



I LOVE these! I have the pearl ones but I think I need a second pair now...


----------



## kath.n

38.media.tumblr.com/d43d32d49d8341768bec776abd18b0d5/tumblr_ne8aqeKODF1rsuch2o1_1280.jpg

^ Not my photo. Has anyone seen these? They are stunning!


----------



## lalala555

anyone know the price in canadian? stock in toronto?


----------



## Chanel=<3

Thank you


----------



## heaRtB

My 1st tribal &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## Pazdzernika

^GORGIE!!!  Still waiting to hear back from BG about these. Anyone know if they're in already?


----------



## averagejoe

heaRtB said:


> My 1st tribal &#10084;&#65039;



Beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## averagejoe

lalala555 said:


> anyone know the price in canadian? stock in toronto?



I don't know the exact price (you can contact the Dior at Holt Renfrew Yorkdale or Bloor St.). In terms of stock, they had a nice selection the last time I visited. The regular pearl tribal earrings with gold caps is definitely in stock.


----------



## heaRtB

averagejoe said:


> Beautiful! Congratulations!




Thank you &#128522;


----------



## lalala555

averagejoe said:


> I don't know the exact price (you can contact the Dior at Holt Renfrew Yorkdale or Bloor St.). In terms of stock, they had a nice selection the last time I visited. The regular pearl tribal earrings with gold caps is definitely in stock.



Thanks I called and got the price but will have to go in person to see which I like more! In case anyone wants to know it's $470 cad.


----------



## katemonique

bought my first pair of tribals a few weeks back! Love them!


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Love these Katemonique


----------



## katemonique

Mooshooshoo said:


> Love these Katemonique




Thanks, me too! I wear them everywhere, day or night, casually or dressy! I think I need gold/silver next


----------



## averagejoe

Mooshooshoo said:


> Love these Katemonique



Very pretty!!!


----------



## michelle629

available in saks


----------



## averagejoe

michelle629 said:


> available in saks
> View attachment 2806115



These are adorable! Look at all those stars!


----------



## dollychic

Got on the Dior earrings bandwagon & not regretting it at all! They dun itch my ears like Chanel, and they r incredibly light despite the size. Love how simple they look, but yet its so easy-to-match with most of my neutral outfits!


----------



## averagejoe

dollychic said:


> Got on the Dior earrings bandwagon & not regretting it at all! They dun itch my ears like Chanel, and they r incredibly light despite the size. Love how simple they look, but yet its so easy-to-match with most of my neutral outfits!



Stunning! Congratulations!

Their simplicity allows them to go from the office to a glamorous evening gala.


----------



## pixiesparkle

dollychic said:


> Got on the Dior earrings bandwagon & not regretting it at all! They dun itch my ears like Chanel, and they r incredibly light despite the size. Love how simple they look, but yet its so easy-to-match with most of my neutral outfits!


I totally agree!! I got a pair of classic pearl first and loved wearing them so much that I bought 2 more pairs recently in Europe. Will share a photo with you all soon


----------



## eeBags

dollychic said:


> Got on the Dior earrings bandwagon & not regretting it at all! They dun itch my ears like Chanel, and they r incredibly light despite the size. Love how simple they look, but yet its so easy-to-match with most of my neutral outfits!


Congrats! It looks gorgeous on you


----------



## angelanchez

Pazdzernika said:


> ^GORGIE!!!  Still waiting to hear back from BG about these. Anyone know if they're in already?


Yes, any update on this?


----------



## lalala555

Love these earrings! Picked up the pearl ones a couple weeks ago from Holts on Bloor from an AMAZING SA, Cianne. There are still plenty of styles when I went. Even the marble ones but be warned they are a tad heavy. 
Here was my first outfit with them!


----------



## TheCathmeister1

I have worn these earrings to work a few times and have gotten a variety of comments, only one of them was a compliment LOL.  Mostly people saying they are "interesting."  Some comments were even down-right negative.  

I still love them of course, I think they are so chic.


----------



## TheCathmeister1

lalala555 said:


> Love these earrings! Picked up the pearl ones a couple weeks ago from Holts on Bloor from an AMAZING SA, Cianne. There are still plenty of styles when I went. Even the marble ones but be warned they are a tad heavy.
> Here was my first outfit with them!


 
This sweater is the best?  Where is it from?  Thanks!


----------



## averagejoe

lalala555 said:


> Love these earrings! Picked up the pearl ones a couple weeks ago from Holts on Bloor from an AMAZING SA, Cianne. There are still plenty of styles when I went. Even the marble ones but be warned they are a tad heavy.
> Here was my first outfit with them!



Congratulations! They go well with everything!


----------



## lalala555

TheCathmeister1 said:


> This sweater is the best?  Where is it from?  Thanks!



*Thank you! It's a cropped turtleneck sweater from Club Monaco. Comes in a baby blue too in case you are interested *



averagejoe said:


> Congratulations! They go well with everything!


*
Thank you!! I love them so much and think they really polish an outfit *


----------



## dollychic

Im such a LUCKY girl! 
My incredibly chic girlfriends got me a pair of Tribal in gold/silver for my birthday present! . 
Now I can wear them alone or even swapping the front/back with my white ones!


----------



## dollychic

lalala555 said:


> Love these earrings! Picked up the pearl ones a couple weeks ago from Holts on Bloor from an AMAZING SA, Cianne. There are still plenty of styles when I went. Even the marble ones but be warned they are a tad heavy.
> Here was my first outfit with them!



Perfect outfit! 
I love my white Tribal pair.. They r sooo effortless! 
Congrats n enjoy them dear!


----------



## dollychic

TheCathmeister1 said:


> I have worn these earrings to work a few times and have gotten a variety of comments, only one of them was a compliment LOL.  Mostly people saying they are "interesting."  Some comments were even down-right negative.
> 
> I still love them of course, I think they are so chic.



THEY ARE!! 
At first they might look alittle strange.. But it really does grow on people! 
I love mine now although I did hesitant when I first saw them in the boutique. Hehe


----------



## averagejoe

dollychic said:


> Im such a LUCKY girl!
> My incredibly chic girlfriends got me a pair of Tribal in gold/silver for my birthday present! .
> Now I can wear them alone or even swapping the front/back with my white ones!



Beautiful! Your friends are so sweet!


----------



## Hanakimi

Oh man, I'm so disappointed to see some major websites selling such blatant knock-offs of these earrings! Even though these beauties are pretty out of my price range when it comes to (albeit beautiful) costume jewelry, it seems crazy wrong that large retailers can get away with it! I'm against knockoffs as it is, but when it comes to stealing a design as distinctive as this, it seems especially devious. 

I would think they'd trademark the design or...something?


----------



## dollychic

averagejoe said:


> Beautiful! Your friends are so sweet!



xoxo thank uuuu!!


----------



## dollychic

Hanakimi said:


> Oh man, I'm so disappointed to see some major websites selling such blatant knock-offs of these earrings! Even though these beauties are pretty out of my price range when it comes to (albeit beautiful) costume jewelry, it seems crazy wrong that large retailers can get away with it! I'm against knockoffs as it is, but when it comes to stealing a design as distinctive as this, it seems especially devious.
> 
> I would think they'd trademark the design or...something?



You know what I totally agree with u. 
Was kinda bummed when my own good friend told me that she got the EXACT same knock-offs (3 colors, no less) online after seeing how good they looked on me. 
I applaude her honesty to me but I just had to shrug off how cheap (almost 1/20 of the original prices of a tribal pair)  these are selling easily online.


----------



## dollychic

On a happier note.... 
My silver/gold pair out in action today!


----------



## averagejoe

dollychic said:


> On a happier note....
> My silver/gold pair out in action today!



Very chic!


----------



## lalala555

dollychic said:


> You know what I totally agree with u.
> Was kinda bummed when my own good friend told me that she got the EXACT same knock-offs (3 colors, no less) online after seeing how good they looked on me.
> I applaude her honesty to me but I just had to shrug off how cheap (almost 1/20 of the original prices of a tribal pair)  these are selling easily online.



*Agreed! I see so many knock offs from Mendocino to I think even Topshop had them at one point. It makes them feel less special that's for sure lol and the knocks are almost indistinguishable!*


----------



## lalala555

dollychic said:


> Im such a LUCKY girl!
> My incredibly chic girlfriends got me a pair of Tribal in gold/silver for my birthday present! .
> Now I can wear them alone or even swapping the front/back with my white ones!



Lucky girl!!! I saw those and almost got them myself! You have some fabulous and generous friends!


----------



## averagejoe

lalala555 said:


> *Agreed! I see so many knock offs from Mendocino to I think even Topshop had them at one point. It makes them feel less special that's for sure lol and the knocks are almost indistinguishable!*



I wouldn't support the knock-offs by buying them. The companies that made them essentially stole the design without paying for the rights to the design, and are profiting from them. I would hate it if others stole something that I designed/made and then called it their own.


----------



## EmmieMc

Unfortunately fashion is not covered by copyright and patent laws. There will always be knock offs at every price point.


----------



## armcandy66

dollychic said:


> On a happier note....
> 
> My silver/gold pair out in action today!




Very pretty!&#128524;


----------



## Love Of My Life

lalala555 said:


> *Agreed! I see so many knock offs from Mendocino to I think even Topshop had them at one point. It makes them feel less special that's for sure lol and the knocks are almost indistinguishable!*


 


But there is *nothing like having the real earring!!*


----------



## Jhoshopgirl

hotshot said:


> But there is *nothing like having the real earring!!*




Very much agree!!!


----------



## lahumummatbayli

Look what my sister found for me. Cant wait to see them.


----------



## angelanchez

lahumummatbayli said:


> Look what my sister found for me. Cant wait to see them.



Nice!  Could you take a picture with them on?  Want to see how they look


----------



## jesajen

Hi girls, is it possible to try them on before buying?


----------



## averagejoe

lahumummatbayli said:


> Look what my sister found for me. Cant wait to see them.



Nice! They even come with a unique box.


----------



## smudleybear

Geometric tribal


----------



## crazybagfan

I'm thinking to get one pair of those. I can only afford to get one. Which color should I choose? Purple, red, green, or silver/gold? How about pure pearl? Btw, my face is round shape and I'm not tall, is this design suitable for me? Thanks for all the advise!


----------



## Freckles1

crazybagfan said:


> View attachment 2829238
> View attachment 2829239
> View attachment 2829240
> View attachment 2829243
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm thinking to get one pair of those. I can only afford to get one. Which color should I choose? Purple, red, green, or silver/gold? How about pure pearl? Btw, my face is round shape and I'm not tall, is this design suitable for me? Thanks for all the advise!




I love them all!! Make sure whatever color you get doesn't get "lost" in your hair... I wanted navy but you couldn't see them - so I have pearl and green. Good luck!!!


----------



## crazybagfan

Freckles1 said:


> I love them all!! Make sure whatever color you get doesn't get "lost" in your hair... I wanted navy but you couldn't see them - so I have pearl and green. Good luck!!!




Thanks! It's a very good tip for choosing the color


----------



## Mooshooshoo

You can also mix and match, so if you get a second pair at some point you can switch them around....


----------



## ThisVNchick

These just came in. I bought them but unfortunately have to return them since I'm having an allergic reaction to the metal (my skin is just very sensitive to many things, it is not a quality issue). 

HOWEVER, they are super cute on.


----------



## surfchick

lahumummatbayli said:


> Look what my sister found for me. Cant wait to see them.



These are really cute!  On the must own list!


----------



## averagejoe

ThisVNchick said:


> These just came in. I bought them but unfortunately have to return them since I'm having an allergic reaction to the metal (my skin is just very sensitive to many things, it is not a quality issue).
> 
> HOWEVER, they are super cute on.
> View attachment 2829688



What a shame. They are really unique.


----------



## threeboysmama

Found this beauty from my saks sa. On its way to me!!


----------



## carlinha

was anyone lucky enough to score these???  if so, modeling pics please?


----------



## carlinha

threeboysmama said:


> Found this beauty from my saks sa. On its way to me!!




Amazing!!  Can you please post modeling pics as soon as you get them?


----------



## pixiesparkle

threeboysmama said:


> Found this beauty from my saks sa. On its way to me!!


they are gorgeous!!! can't wait to see your modelling pix =)


----------



## jsuny

threeboysmama said:


> Found this beauty from my saks sa. On its way to me!!



Beautiful! Which saks?


----------



## michelle629

from Jay Saks


----------



## Hanakimi

smudleybear said:


> Geometric tribal



Omg...LOVE. Any word on how much these are? Are they available yet?

Crap. I had really hoped to save towards my Miss Dior, but those are simply too cool.


----------



## smudleybear

Hanakimi said:


> Omg...LOVE. Any word on how much these are? Are they available yet?
> 
> Crap. I had really hoped to save towards my Miss Dior, but those are simply too cool.


I'm not too sure on the price but it's in store now


----------



## michelle629

today i got my limited edition tribal earrings


----------



## Freckles1

Those are fantastic!!!


----------



## Mooshooshoo

michelle629 said:


> View attachment 2836513
> 
> today i got my limited edition tribal earrings


Lush &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## threeboysmama

jsuny said:


> Beautiful! Which saks?



I got mine from Saks NY! I will post pics soon!


----------



## michelle629

thanks Ladies


----------



## Love Of My Life

these are all so great looking... enjoy


----------



## averagejoe

michelle629 said:


> View attachment 2836513
> 
> today i got my limited edition tribal earrings



Lovely! Congratulations!


----------



## Yijingchan

michelle629 said:


> View attachment 2836513
> 
> today i got my limited edition tribal earrings




Absolutely gorgeous


----------



## surfchick

michelle629 said:


> View attachment 2835992
> 
> from Jay Saks



I really like these too! I see a trip to Dior this weekend!


----------



## michelle629

thanks ladies 
i got them from BG no taxes


----------



## QueenOfReal

Does anyone know what the current price of a pair of pearl tribals is?


----------



## dollychic

michelle629 said:


> View attachment 2836513
> 
> today i got my limited edition tribal earrings



Toooo pretty! 
Very tempted to get these too but Im a ban!


----------



## Hanakimi

michelle629 said:


> View attachment 2836513
> 
> today i got my limited edition tribal earrings



Looooooooooove. Ugh, I've lusted after these like crazy! 

Only thing I was wondering was that, with my black hair, would the detail of the back stud even show?  

Model pics please!


----------



## Mooshooshoo

QueenOfReal said:


> Does anyone know what the current price of a pair of pearl tribals is?


£260 in the UK

http://www.dior.com/couture/en_gb/w...ies/mise-en-dior/mise-en-dior-earrings-6-4959


----------



## QueenOfReal

Thanks, wow, I found out that  they are (converted to gbp) 320 here.


----------



## felicityy

Im really glad I held on my purchase for two weeks as I was very hesitant and undecided to get the pearl or silver x gold - didn't fancied either too much.

So just this fri, my SA called me to inform a new batch just arrived at our shore and I fell in love with this beauty immediately I purchased them  am a very happy girl now! And too happy I didn't make a purchase earlier as I would have to give these a miss ~ heehee cliche but I guess everything happens for a reason


----------



## averagejoe

felicityy said:


> Im really glad I held on my purchase for two weeks as I was very hesitant and undecided to get the pearl or silver x gold - didn't fancied either too much.
> 
> So just this fri, my SA called me to inform a new batch just arrived at our shore and I fell in love with this beauty immediately I purchased them  am a very happy girl now! And too happy I didn't make a purchase earlier as I would have to give these a miss ~ heehee cliche but I guess everything happens for a reason



Wow I love the unexpected combination! Congratulations!


----------



## Jhoshopgirl

felicityy said:


> Im really glad I held on my purchase for two weeks as I was very hesitant and undecided to get the pearl or silver x gold - didn't fancied either too much.
> 
> 
> 
> So just this fri, my SA called me to inform a new batch just arrived at our shore and I fell in love with this beauty immediately I purchased them  am a very happy girl now! And too happy I didn't make a purchase earlier as I would have to give these a miss ~ heehee cliche but I guess everything happens for a reason




Very classy combo. Love it!!!


----------



## michelle629

Hanakimi said:


> Looooooooooove. Ugh, I've lusted after these like crazy!
> 
> 
> 
> Only thing I was wondering was that, with my black hair, would the detail of the back stud even show?
> 
> 
> 
> Model pics please!








no black studs everything silver


----------



## mizztnoi

How much are these if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## mizztnoi

michelle629 said:


> View attachment 2836513
> 
> today i got my limited edition tribal earrings



How much are they?


----------



## carlinha

mizztnoi said:


> How much are these if you don't mind me asking?



the ones with crystals are $660 + tax USD


----------



## michelle629

$660 i purchased them from Bergdorf with no taxes


----------



## fally

Good Evening Everyone, I just found this thread today and instantly fell in love with these earrings, never thought they were my cup of tea but I am trying to push myself a little out of my usual comfort zone. I purchased the classic pearl versions today via the 800 number from the Dior site. 

I found it to be the best way of getting a piece that is listed on their site. May also be useful if  anyone is having issues finding one that is merely not listed ..... worth a try by calling an agent. I was so surprised that an agent not only told me that they were readily available in all locations such as Saks, Bloomies, BG and Boutiques but was kind enough to locate them for me and had an SA from my local Bloomies call me to place the order via phone. It's the most convenient way to find a pair if anyone is interested. Cannot wait to join this club.

P.S. The agent does ask for the billing and shipping info along with your name prior to getting an SA from the location of your choice to place an order. Hope this was helpful for those who are unable to get to a boutique.


----------



## fally

fally said:


> Good Evening Everyone, I just found this thread today and instantly fell in love with these earrings, never thought they were my cup of tea but I am trying to push myself a little out of my usual comfort zone. I purchased the classic pearl versions today via the 800 number from the Dior site.
> 
> I found it to be the best way of getting a piece that is listed on their site. May also be useful if  anyone is having issues finding one that is merely not listed ..... worth a try by calling an agent. I was so surprised that an agent not only told me that they were readily available in all locations such as Saks, Bloomies, BG and Boutiques but was kind enough to locate them for me and had an SA from my local Bloomies call me to place the order via phone. It's the most convenient way to find a pair if anyone is interested. Cannot wait to join this club.
> 
> P.S. The agent does ask for the billing and shipping info along with your name prior to getting an SA from the location of your choice to place an order. Hope this was helpful for those who are unable to get to a boutique.


Sorry quick update ................ Online agent only asks for name and address the SA will inquire about payment info or billing info. Sorry again for my error.


----------



## bagchicky

Could any one please tell me the price of these in aud? The dior website isn't showing me any prices.


----------



## fally

bagchicky said:


> Could any one please tell me the price of these in aud? The dior website isn't showing me any prices.


Hello bagchicky, I believe if you call up the 800 number from the Dior site, and let the agent know that you are in Australia then they will tell you the price for the earrings that you are looking for and may be able to locate them for you as well. Hope this helps. Sorry I do not know the AUD price myself.


----------



## jesajen

How much are basic pearls earrings in euros


----------



## fally

Hello Everyone, Hope you all had a lovely New Year so far. Just wanted to share my first pair of Dior pearl earrings. What do you all think? Keep or Return? Please excuse my break outs too much sweets over the holidays.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








 TIA


----------



## jesajen

They look odd on your ears sorry


----------



## Love Of My Life

You need to reposition them on your ears & then take another look to see if you like them.

I have these & find them very wearable especially for day into evening.


----------



## fally

fally said:


> Hello Everyone, Hope you all had a lovely New Year so far. Just wanted to share my first pair of Dior pearl earrings. What do you all think? Keep or Return? Please excuse my break outs too much sweets over the holidays.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TIA


Thanks you all for the replies. I guess they will be going back.


----------



## averagejoe

fally said:


> Hello Everyone, Hope you all had a lovely New Year so far. Just wanted to share my first pair of Dior pearl earrings. What do you all think? Keep or Return? Please excuse my break outs too much sweets over the holidays.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TIA





fally said:


> Thanks you all for the replies. I guess they will be going back.



They look absolutely gorgeous on you. They are so unique too. I think you should keep them if it's not too late.


----------



## fally

averagejoe said:


> They look absolutely gorgeous on you. They are so unique too. I think you should keep them if it's not too late.


Good Afternoon averagejoe, you are very kind. Thank you for the wonderful compliment. I thought that they looked nice as well until the "odd" comment was made and my self esteem took a big hit, I know that it only matters how I feel about the item but at the same time I thought that being on this forum would help me feel better about it not worse. lol.  Hope you are having a lovely day. I guess I should stick to pieces that are meant for my odd ears. hahahaha. I felt like dumbo or something. So sorry for the off reply, I was really offended even if it was followed by sorry it doesn't make the statement less hurtful. Take care and thank you for the kind words once again.


----------



## averagejoe

fally said:


> Good Afternoon averagejoe, you are very kind. Thank you for the wonderful compliment. I thought that they looked nice as well until the "odd" comment was made and my self esteem took a big hit, I know that it only matters how I feel about the item but at the same time I thought that being on this forum would help me feel better about it not worse. lol.  Hope you are having a lovely day. I guess I should stick to pieces that are meant for my odd ears. hahahaha. I felt like dumbo or something. So sorry for the off reply, I was really offended even if it was followed by sorry it doesn't make the statement less hurtful. Take care and thank you for the kind words once again.



Strangely, the Dior Tribale earrings have been successful because they are so odd. They are very different from other earring designs, especially since you can even wear it on just one ear and not the other.

They didn't look odd on you at all. They look like all of the other glamour shots of them here on this thread. I think that the comment about them being odd is just a reaction to how the earrings look different. 

I love unique pieces. In this case, the earrings are odd in a good way.

If I could choose between regular stud earrings and these Dior Tribale earrings, then I'd definitely choose the Dior.


----------



## fally

jesajen said:


> They look odd on your ears sorry



 Thank you


----------



## San2222

fally said:


> Hello Everyone, Hope you all had a lovely New Year so far. Just wanted to share my first pair of Dior pearl earrings. What do you all think? Keep or Return? Please excuse my break outs too much sweets over the holidays.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TIA



I say keep!!! I have a pair too and it's so nice to wear! 

It doesn't look odd on you at all, pls don't take what others say to heart.  I think more importantly, you have to like it and feel comfortable with it.  I truly think it looks great!


----------



## fally

San2222 said:


> I say keep!!! I have a pair too and it's so nice to wear!
> 
> It doesn't look odd on you at all, pls don't take what others say to heart.  I think more importantly, you have to like it and feel comfortable with it.  I truly think it looks great!


Good Evening San2222, thank you for such a lovely and encouraging reply. I am glad that you and averagejoe are such lovely TPF'ers. I really wanted to go outside my comfort zone and try something new. I tend to like something for it's beauty not realizing that it just may not work. Sometimes when someone is just rude it takes the joy out of owning that highly coveted piece and leaves you heart broken. Thank you once again. I will sleep on it and make a decision tomorrow. I thought about keeping them and simply wearing the studs with a plain back but it defeats the purpose of having a unique piece. 

So sorry for the ramble. I wish I could be more unapologetic and not care about what others say. I am sure my hubby and daughter as well as family members would be more polite with how they felt if they did not like it. Hope you had a wonderful start to the new year and enjoy your lovely earrings. Take care and be well.


----------



## averagejoe

fally said:


> Good Evening San2222, thank you for such a lovely and encouraging reply. I am glad that you and averagejoe are such lovely TPF'ers. I really wanted to go outside my comfort zone and try something new. I tend to like something for it's beauty not realizing that it just may not work. Sometimes when someone is just rude it takes the joy out of owning that highly coveted piece and leaves you heart broken. Thank you once again. I will sleep on it and make a decision tomorrow. I thought about keeping them and simply wearing the studs with a plain back but it defeats the purpose of having a unique piece.
> 
> So sorry for the ramble. I wish I could be more unapologetic and not care about what others say. I am sure my hubby and daughter as well as family members would be more polite with how they felt if they did not like it. Hope you had a wonderful start to the new year and enjoy your lovely earrings. Take care and be well.



I hope that these pictures of Jennifer Lawrence with her Tribale earrings will tempt you. They look so chic on her.


----------



## EmmieMc

The fact is they look "odd" on everyone. Your pair looks just like the Dior ads. Wear them with confidence!


----------



## Bijouxlady

fally said:


> Hello Everyone, Hope you all had a lovely New Year so far. Just wanted to share my first pair of Dior pearl earrings. What do you all think? Keep or Return? Please excuse my break outs too much sweets over the holidays.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TIA


I think these look great on you! I say keep them. I just got my first pair too.


----------



## Mooshooshoo

fally said:


> Hello Everyone, Hope you all had a lovely New Year so far. Just wanted to share my first pair of Dior pearl earrings. What do you all think? Keep or Return? Please excuse my break outs too much sweets over the holidays.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TIA


These make a great contrast against your lovely dark hair. Very striking - Congratulations


----------



## bagreedy

fally said:


> Good Afternoon averagejoe, you are very kind. Thank you for the wonderful compliment. I thought that they looked nice as well until the "odd" comment was made and my self esteem took a big hit, I know that it only matters how I feel about the item but at the same time I thought that being on this forum would help me feel better about it not worse. lol.  Hope you are having a lovely day. I guess I should stick to pieces that are meant for my odd ears. hahahaha. I felt like dumbo or something. So sorry for the off reply, I was really offended even if it was followed by sorry it doesn't make the statement less hurtful. Take care and thank you for the kind words once again.



Don't let some random comment take a hit on ur self esteem! You are a gorgeous woman and those earrings look great on you. I seriously thought "Wish they looked that good on me".  Enjoy them, Chin up!!!


----------



## carlinha

fally said:


> Hello Everyone, Hope you all had a lovely New Year so far. Just wanted to share my first pair of Dior pearl earrings. What do you all think? Keep or Return? Please excuse my break outs too much sweets over the holidays.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TIA



*fally*, they DO NOT look odd on you at all, as a matter of fact, this is how the earrings look on me, and i think most everyone!

they are keepers IMO, the pearl are so classic but with an edge... they are my most worn!


----------



## armcandy66

fally said:


> Hello Everyone, Hope you all had a lovely New Year so far. Just wanted to share my first pair of Dior pearl earrings. What do you all think? Keep or Return? Please excuse my break outs too much sweets over the holidays.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TIA




I think they look beautiful on you.....exactly how they're supposed to look. I would keep them&#128521;


----------



## fally

averagejoe said:


> I hope that these pictures of Jennifer Lawrence with her Tribale earrings will tempt you. They look so chic on her.


Good Afternoon averagejoe. How are you? You are such a lovely and sweet person, thank you for this . Hope you are well and having a fab day. I will keep them 



hotshot said:


> You need to reposition them on your ears & then take another look to see if you like them.
> 
> I have these & find them very wearable especially for day into evening.


Thank you for the tip. I will try to do that. Take care.



EmmieMc said:


> The fact is they look "odd" on everyone. Your pair looks just like the Dior ads. Wear them with confidence!


Good Morning Emmiemc, thank you so much for the wonderful feedback, I really appreciate it, Just have to work on the confidence part and all should be well. Hope you are having a lovely day. Take care.



Bijouxlady said:


> I think these look great on you! I say keep them. I just got my first pair too.


Good Afternoon Bijouxlady, congrats on your first pair as well. I will keep them. Thank you for the lovely compliment. Hope you are having a wonderful day. Take care.


----------



## fally

Mooshooshoo said:


> These make a great contrast against your lovely dark hair. Very striking - Congratulations


Oh my gosh mooshooshoo, what an amazing compliment. I have to keep them now. I thank you and all the lovely TPF members who have just been so supportive and lovely. Hope you are well and having a great day. Take care. :worthy:



bagreedy said:


> Don't let some random comment take a hit on ur self esteem! You are a gorgeous woman and those earrings look great on you. I seriously thought "Wish they looked that good on me".  Enjoy them, Chin up!!!


Good Afternoon Bagreedy, thank you for such a lovely and beyond wonderful compliment. I am so glad that you and so many others are in favor of me keeping them. Thank you so much for just being so sweet to me. Hope you are having a wonderful day. Take care.



carlinha said:


> *fally*, they DO NOT look odd on you at all, as a matter of fact, this is how the earrings look on me, and i think most everyone!
> 
> they are keepers IMO, the pearl are so classic but with an edge... they are my most worn!


Good Afternoon carlinha, oh thank you. I don't feel like an odd one out now. How do you pair them? I am desperately looking for inspiration on how to wear them daily. I am a casual dresser, any tips? Thanks so much for the vote of confidence, it really made me feel so much better. Hope you are having a lovely day. Take care.


----------



## fally

armcandy66 said:


> I think they look beautiful on you.....exactly how they're supposed to look. I would keep them&#128521;


Good Afternoon armcandy66, thank you for your lovely compliment. I am so glad to have encountered such lovely and kind members on this thread. You are so sweet, thank you for just making my day. Take care and hope you are doing well today.


----------



## calflu

Totally agree!

Fally, they look good on you!!! Big congrats!! 




EmmieMc said:


> The fact is they look "odd" on everyone. Your pair looks just like the Dior ads. Wear them with confidence!


----------



## Megs

I think people do want opinions, *but delivery is so important.*

I understand why some comments would hurt people's feelings and be interpreted as rude, and we need to be kind to everyone and take that into account. 

Let's move on and remember to be kind to one another!


----------



## thegabriellewh

michelle629 said:


> View attachment 2836513
> 
> today i got my limited edition tribal earrings


I love!


----------



## carlinha

fally said:


> Oh my gosh mooshooshoo, what an amazing compliment. I have to keep them now. I thank you and all the lovely TPF members who have just been so supportive and lovely. Hope you are well and having a great day. Take care. :worthy:
> 
> 
> Good Afternoon Bagreedy, thank you for such a lovely and beyond wonderful compliment. I am so glad that you and so many others are in favor of me keeping them. Thank you so much for just being so sweet to me. Hope you are having a wonderful day. Take care.
> 
> 
> Good Afternoon carlinha, oh thank you. I don't feel like an odd one out now. How do you pair them? I am desperately looking for inspiration on how to wear them daily. I am a casual dresser, any tips? Thanks so much for the vote of confidence, it really made me feel so much better. Hope you are having a lovely day. Take care.



well i wear them with anything and everything, but i am not a very casual dresser so i never feel like it is out of place... but i think they are very versatile and could go with anything!!


----------



## SweetNavi

I bought the pearl earrings a few days ago and I'm so in love with them! When I saw them I thought they would be huge but it looks so cool and they are so light!


----------



## surfchick

michelle629 said:


> View attachment 2838278
> 
> View attachment 2838279
> 
> no black studs everything silver



These look beautiful on you! I tried them on after seeing  this post. It turns out my piercings are way to high on my earlobe so you can't even see the back! So disappointed! I really wanted to buy them. I might give them another try since they are so pretty!


----------



## michelle629

surfchick said:


> These look beautiful on you! I tried them on after seeing  this post. It turns out my piercings are way to high on my earlobe so you can't even see the back! So disappointed! I really wanted to buy them. I might give them another try since they are so pretty!




Thanks.


----------



## EmmieMc

michelle629 said:


> Thanks.




That happened with my daughter too. I bought a copy of the Tribal earrings at Carson's for $7 with my discount. I wanted to try the look first. I liked it but the metal bothered my ears. I always have to wear gold. &#128527;Ross-Simons has a knockoff in 14k for $100. I might do that.


----------



## Hanakimi

fally said:


> Oh my gosh mooshooshoo, what an amazing compliment. I have to keep them now. I thank you and all the lovely TPF members who have just been so supportive and lovely. Hope you are well and having a great day. Take care. :worthy:
> 
> 
> Good Afternoon Bagreedy, thank you for such a lovely and beyond wonderful compliment. I am so glad that you and so many others are in favor of me keeping them. Thank you so much for just being so sweet to me. Hope you are having a wonderful day. Take care.
> 
> 
> Good Afternoon carlinha, oh thank you. I don't feel like an odd one out now. How do you pair them? I am desperately looking for inspiration on how to wear them daily. I am a casual dresser, any tips? Thanks so much for the vote of confidence, it really made me feel so much better. Hope you are having a lovely day. Take care.



Hey, beautiful. Regarding pairing, I think the pearl ones would be the perfect punch to a casual outfit. 

Black cardigan, skinny jeans, some simple flats and, of course, the tribals! As another tPFer pointed out, with your complexion, those pearls will contrast beautifully. The great thing about the tribals is, you really don't need much else to accessorize as they're such a statement. A watch or a simple, thin bangle or bracelet and you should be good to go. In fact, you could even go with just the tribals and nothing else! (I feel like I'm missing a limb without my watch, but additional accessories are by no means necessary. Look at how J.Law works it!)

You have lovely hair, but do play around by pulling it back or experimenting with an updo, just to see how it changes the look of those pearly confections. 

Best accessory of all is your smile. &#12541;(´&#9661;&#65344/


----------



## fally

Hanakimi said:


> Hey, beautiful. Regarding pairing, I think the pearl ones would be the perfect punch to a casual outfit.
> 
> Black cardigan, skinny jeans, some simple flats and, of course, the tribals! As another tPFer pointed out, with your complexion, those pearls will contrast beautifully. The great thing about the tribals is, you really don't need much else to accessorize as they're such a statement. A watch or a simple, thin bangle or bracelet and you should be good to go. In fact, you could even go with just the tribals and nothing else! (I feel like I'm missing a limb without my watch, but additional accessories are by no means necessary. Look at how J.Law works it!)
> 
> You have lovely hair, but do play around by pulling it back or experimenting with an updo, just to see how it changes the look of those pearly confections.
> 
> Best accessory of all is your smile. &#12541;(´&#9661;&#65344/




Good Evening Hanakimi,

Oh thank you so much for the wonderful advice. I will def. experiment with different hair styles as you suggested. I love that you stated that I don't need to wear other pieces in conjunction with the earrings. Thank you once again for the pairings suggestions they are perfect for when I am running around on a daily basis. Hope you have had a wonderful start to the new year and wishing you all the best for the rest of the year. Take care and have a lovely evening.


----------



## smudleybear

Coming soon


----------



## smudleybear

Green marble


----------



## panthere55

Can anyone tell me what tribal earrings made out of? Stones and what metal? Anyone know?


----------



## EmmieMc

Its all costume jewelry. Resin beads and gold tone metal.


----------



## softcactus17

I got these at 57th st. Store in NYC.






carlinha said:


> Amazing!!  Can you please post modeling pics as soon as you get them?


----------



## kath.n

softcactus17 said:


> I got these at 57th st. Store in NYC.



They look amazing on you! I regret passing on them a few weeks back now!


----------



## averagejoe

softcactus17 said:


> I got these at 57th st. Store in NYC.



I love them! Congratulations!


----------



## Hanakimi

softcactus17 said:


> I got these at 57th st. Store in NYC.



God they look killer with your complexion! Gorgeous!


----------



## softcactus17

Thank you all!


----------



## carlinha

softcactus17 said:


> I got these at 57th st. Store in NYC.



congrats looks amazing on you!!  i ended up getting the same one and i love it!


----------



## armcandy66

softcactus17 said:


> I got these at 57th st. Store in NYC.




Gorgeous! They look great on you!


----------



## Mooshooshoo

softcactus17 said:


> I got these at 57th st. Store in NYC.


A real statement piece. Congratulations &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## panthere55

EmmieMc said:


> Its all costume jewelry. Resin beads and gold tone metal.


 
Thank you!




softcactus17 said:


> I got these at 57th st. Store in NYC.


 


carlinha said:


> congrats looks amazing on you!!  i ended up getting the same one and i love it!




Congratulations girls!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Can finally join the club!


----------



## Freckles1

yoyotomatoe said:


> Can finally join the club!




My favorites!!!


----------



## Love Of My Life

The pearls are so classy, classic & divine... enjoy!!


----------



## smudleybear

I put on my tribals before I went out today. When I reached a place to meet up a friend , she asked me what happen to my tribals? I said what? And I felt it. Didn't even realised the little pearl fell off. I can't be going round searching for it. Has this happened to anyone? I'm quite upset. I'm waiting for a quote from Dior to see how much it cost to replace the pearl. Very upsetting. I only wear them once a fortnight.


----------



## averagejoe

smudleybear said:


> I put on my tribals before I went out today. When I reached a place to meet up a friend , she asked me what happen to my tribals? I said what? And I felt it. Didn't even realised the little pearl fell off. I can't be going round searching for it. Has this happened to anyone? I'm quite upset. I'm waiting for a quote from Dior to see how much it cost to replace the pearl. Very upsetting. I only wear them once a fortnight.



Oh my! I hope Dior replaces it for free for you. This is the first time I've heard of it happening on this forum.


----------



## Mooshooshoo

What a shame! If they are less than 1 year old Smudley I would expect them to repair under warranty.


----------



## smudleybear

averagejoe said:


> Oh my! I hope Dior replaces it for free for you. This is the first time I've heard of it happening on this forum.


I hope so.


----------



## smudleybear

Mooshooshoo said:


> What a shame! If they are less than 1 year old Smudley I would expect them to repair under warranty.


It's definitely less than a year old. If I hv the smaller pearl, I'm sure they will repair for free but I didn't even noticed where n when it fell off. It's definitely between an hour from the moment I left home til I met up with my friend.


----------



## Mooshooshoo

smudleybear said:


> It's definitely less than a year old. If I hv the smaller pearl, I'm sure they will repair for free but I didn't even noticed where n when it fell off. It's definitely between an hour from the moment I left home til I met up with my friend.


The warranty should cover them Smudley, regardless of whether you have the missing pearl.


----------



## smudleybear

Mooshooshoo said:


> The warranty should cover them Smudley, regardless of whether you have the missing pearl.


Really? One of the SA has sent the repair request and she said waiting for their quote. Hopefully there's no charge.


----------



## Mooshooshoo

smudleybear said:


> Really? One of the SA has sent the repair request and she said waiting for their quote. Hopefully there's no charge.


Wait to see what their response is, but as long as you still have the receipt I would expect them to repair them under warranty.


----------



## smudleybear

Mooshooshoo said:


> Wait to see what their response is, but as long as you still have the receipt I would expect them to repair them under warranty.


Fingers cross, will keep you guys updated.


----------



## Powder Puff

smudleybear said:


> Fingers cross, will keep you guys updated.




Yes, I would definitely expect them to repair under warranty without charge.


----------



## panthere55

smudleybear said:


> I put on my tribals before I went out today. When I reached a place to meet up a friend , she asked me what happen to my tribals? I said what? And I felt it. Didn't even realised the little pearl fell off. I can't be going round searching for it. Has this happened to anyone? I'm quite upset. I'm waiting for a quote from Dior to see how much it cost to replace the pearl. Very upsetting. I only wear them once a fortnight.


 
This is terrible! I hope they replace it for free for you!


----------



## lahumummatbayli

My sisters dior ear cuff.


----------



## lahumummatbayli

And this is how it look with pearl tribal earrings. ( same person, changed her haircolor)


----------



## lahumummatbayli

My dior set earrings. Grey and navy pair. 
Sorry cant post all the photos in one post. Cant rotate photos too.


----------



## lahumummatbayli

And earrings separately.


----------



## lahumummatbayli

And the navy one. Hope you like them.


----------



## averagejoe

lahumummatbayli said:


> And this is how it look with pearl tribal earrings. ( same person, changed her haircolor)



Wow this is quite an extraordinary look!


----------



## averagejoe

lahumummatbayli said:


> My dior set earrings. Grey and navy pair.
> Sorry cant post all the photos in one post. Cant rotate photos too.





lahumummatbayli said:


> And earrings separately.





lahumummatbayli said:


> And the navy one. Hope you like them.



These look so chic and cool! Will definitely turn heads!


----------



## Mooshooshoo

lahumummatbayli said:


> My dior set earrings. Grey and navy pair.
> Sorry cant post all the photos in one post. Cant rotate photos too.


Love this &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## pinktailcat

smudleybear said:


> I put on my tribals before I went out today. When I reached a place to meet up a friend , she asked me what happen to my tribals? I said what? And I felt it. Didn't even realised the little pearl fell off. I can't be going round searching for it. Has this happened to anyone? I'm quite upset. I'm waiting for a quote from Dior to see how much it cost to replace the pearl. Very upsetting. I only wear them once a fortnight.



OMG I have been using my pearl pairs here and there for one year, but it never happened to me.

I assume that you purchased the pair very recently, right?
If so,I think you should nicely but firmly tell your SA that this pair must have been defect and you want an exchange not an repair.


----------



## pinktailcat

I haven't visited dior for long time.....but anyone has seen this glass green recently in the U.S. dior?


----------



## Hanakimi

lahumummatbayli said:


> And the navy one. Hope you like them.



How cool! So very chic!


----------



## smudleybear

pinktailcat said:


> OMG I have been using my pearl pairs here and there for one year, but it never happened to me.
> 
> I assume that you purchased the pair very recently, right?
> If so,I think you should nicely but firmly tell your SA that this pair must have been defect and you want an exchange not an repair.


I bought the tribals in October last year. I hardly wear them, once in 2-3 weeks. It didn't even come across my mind that it might be a defect. Thanks for reminding me. Dior still hasn't get back to me.


----------



## averagejoe

smudleybear said:


> I bought the tribals in October last year. I hardly wear them, once in 2-3 weeks. It didn't even come across my mind that it might be a defect. Thanks for reminding me. Dior still hasn't get back to me.



Did you contact your SA or did you contact Dior customer service? I'm surprised that they are taking so long. Maybe they're trying to reach another department to get a better answer(?).


----------



## smudleybear

averagejoe said:


> Did you contact your SA or did you contact Dior customer service? I'm surprised that they are taking so long. Maybe they're trying to reach another department to get a better answer(?).


I was coincidentally at dior when my fren saw my tribals missing. So I just handed over to one of the SAs there last Thrusday. Til today, no news yet. But I'm patiently waiting. Curious to hear what Dior has got to say.


----------



## EmmieMc

Why would there be any hesitation about replacement? I'm shocked that they didn't replace them immediately.


----------



## steffysstyle

My new babies and first Dior purchase!


----------



## Mooshooshoo

steffysstyle said:


> My new babies and first Dior purchase!


Congratulations! Lovely classic piece &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## averagejoe

steffysstyle said:


> My new babies and first Dior purchase!



Congratulations! Very pretty and classic!


----------



## ilovepooches025

Hi ladies - I am desperate for answers. Anyone has the tulip earrings such as the photo in the link below? Can you help to confirm if you can push the pin all the way down without any gap?
I have a pair of pearl ones that I bought from boutique and no matter how hard I push down, there will always be a gap. I bought this white tulip pair from another reseller and found that for both earrings, the pin can be closed completely. I confronted the reseller but she is so adamant that they are 100% authentic. Her listing can be pre-ordered and she has a friend who is a staff working at Dior Hong Kong boutique -I didn't know that they can be ordered? 
Really need some help here. The reseller seemed like such a nice lady and I also met up with her to collect the earrings. I paid 330SGD for the white tulip earrings and I must admit I did not do research about Dior earrings until I saw glue residue at the pin cap and then I questioned the seller. 

Sorry for the long post but I really hope someone can help me out here. 

https://www.google.com.sg/search?q=...m%2Fadelyaashurova%2Fdior-earrings%2F;236;229


----------



## michelle629

pre fall collection &#128525;


----------



## luxurista

How much are the classic cream pearl tribal earrings?


----------



## Mooshooshoo

luxurista said:


> How much are the classic cream pearl tribal earrings?


£260 in UK


----------



## Richenza

Purchased today! Love them [emoji178]


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Richenza said:


> Purchased today! Love them [emoji178]
> 
> View attachment 2948640


Love these, so classic - congratulations!


----------



## averagejoe

Richenza said:


> Purchased today! Love them [emoji178]
> 
> View attachment 2948640



J'adore!


----------



## Richenza

Mooshooshoo said:


> Love these, so classic - congratulations!






averagejoe said:


> J'adore!



Thanks!


----------



## jsuny

Just wanted to say I had a great experience at the BH Dior boutique. The front pearl of one of my earrings fell off and I went in over the weekend to drop it off and they sent it off to get it fixed, no charge. Got a call Monday that it was ready to pick up. I didnt buy the earrings there and had never gone to the boutique previously. The SA told me that it isn't common but it happens where the pearl falls off.


----------



## averagejoe

jsuny said:


> Just wanted to say I had a great experience at the BH Dior boutique. The front pearl of one of my earrings fell off and I went in over the weekend to drop it off and they sent it off to get it fixed, no charge. Got a call Monday that it was ready to pick up. I didnt buy the earrings there and had never gone to the boutique previously. The SA told me that it isn't common but it happens where the pearl falls off.



Wow that's exceptional service! A lot of other companies say that you would need to go back to the original point of purchase.


----------



## Love Of My Life

jsuny said:


> Just wanted to say I had a great experience at the BH Dior boutique. The front pearl of one of my earrings fell off and I went in over the weekend to drop it off and they sent it off to get it fixed, no charge. Got a call Monday that it was ready to pick up. I didnt buy the earrings there and had never gone to the boutique previously. The SA told me that it isn't common but it happens where the pearl falls off.


 


averagejoe said:


> Wow that's exceptional service! A lot of other companies say that you would need to go back to the original point of purchase.


 

It is really exceptional service & perhaps Dior is trying to stand out with
service of these earrings

I applaud them for taking the repair & fixing them pronto!!


----------



## purseprincess32

Wow great service! I feel like at times we hear about bad customer service or service at luxury stores and not enough about amazing service. Thanks for sharing your story.


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Rose Poudre with pink gold (Ref: D402)


----------



## pursemate

Mooshooshoo said:


> Rose Poudre with pink gold (Ref: D402)


 
Stunning!!


----------



## smudleybear

Mooshooshoo said:


> Rose Poudre with pink gold (Ref: D402)


Love love this pink


----------



## dooneybaby

Mooshooshoo said:


> £260 in UK


Wow, the tribal earrings are a lot less expensive than I thought! I've been lusting after these for months now.
One thing that scares me...
A Dior boutique is opening up a few blocks from my workplace in Washington, D.C.
I'm in trouble now!


----------



## dooneybaby

EmmieMc said:


> Its all costume jewelry. Resin beads and gold tone metal.


I hope the metal in the Dior tribal earrings doesn't contain nickel like the Chanel earrings do. I have to paint the metal in all of my Chanel earrings with clear nail polish, or my ears swell up. 

(I know, the sensible question would be, why don't you just stop wearing them?
My answer would be, for the same reason we continue to wear Louboutins that are uncomfortable! )


----------



## Mooshooshoo

dooneybaby said:


> I hope the metal in the Dior tribal earrings doesn't contain nickel like the Chanel earrings do. I have to paint the metal in all of my Chanel earrings with clear nail polish, or my ears swell up.
> 
> (I know, the sensible question would be, why don't you just stop wearing them?
> My answer would be, for the same reason we continue to wear Louboutins that are uncomfortable! )


They can't. I'm sensitive to nickel and have no problem with my earrings.


----------



## Mooshooshoo

pursemate said:


> Stunning!!





smudleybear said:


> Love love this pink



Many thanks &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## dooneybaby

Mooshooshoo said:


> They can't. I'm sensitive to nickel and have no problem with my earrings.


Great to know. Thanks!


----------



## DAddict

Just got this new pair


----------



## averagejoe

DAddict said:


> Just got this new pair



Wow these are stunning! They'll go perfectly with your My Dior ring


----------



## Bijouxlady

DAddict said:


> Just got this new pair


I love these! Would love to see a modeling pic!


----------



## pursemate

Gorgeous!


----------



## Mooshooshoo

DAddict said:


> Just got this new pair


----------



## loveithateit

bijouxlady said:


> i love these! Would love to see a modeling pic!




+1


----------



## DAddict

Thanks all of you !!!! :kiss:



averagejoe said:


> Wow these are stunning! They'll go perfectly with your My Dior ring



They go perfectly with my cannage heart shape neckalce too (the one in the profile pic)



Bijouxlady said:


> I love these! Would love to see a modeling pic!



A bit difficult to take a clear pic on my own


----------



## averagejoe

DAddict said:


> Thanks all of you !!!! :kiss:
> 
> 
> 
> They go perfectly with my cannage heart shape neckalce too (the one in the profile pic)
> 
> 
> 
> A bit difficult to take a clear pic on my own



They're gorgeous!


----------



## Bijouxlady

DAddict said:


> Thanks all of you !!!! :kiss:
> 
> 
> 
> They go perfectly with my cannage heart shape neckalce too (the one in the profile pic)
> 
> 
> 
> A bit difficult to take a clear pic on my own


You did great! These look amazing!!


----------



## Hanakimi

DAddict said:


> Thanks all of you !!!! :kiss:
> 
> 
> 
> They go perfectly with my cannage heart shape neckalce too (the one in the profile pic)
> 
> 
> 
> A bit difficult to take a clear pic on my own



SO fabulous. May I ask how much these were?


----------



## DAddict

averagejoe said:


> They're gorgeous!





Bijouxlady said:


> You did great! These look amazing!!





Hanakimi said:


> SO fabulous. May I ask how much these were?



Thank you!!
When I have time I will try to take a better action pic.
These were equivalent to approx. USD560.


----------



## jazmini

:





Mooshooshoo said:


> Rose Poudre with pink gold (Ref: D402)


----------



## michelle629

I wore my earrings twice [emoji17]


----------



## smudleybear

michelle629 said:


> I wore my earrings twice [emoji17]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2964849


So sorry. Send to repair. The small pearl on my tribals fell off once.


----------



## averagejoe

michelle629 said:


> I wore my earrings twice [emoji17]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2964849



This is bound to happen with any costume jewelry where the gems are not "set" like in fine jewelry. 

As SmudleyBear said, just send it in for a repair.


----------



## michelle629

smudleybear said:


> So sorry. Send to repair. The small pearl on my tribals fell off once.




thanks i contacted my sa in bergdorf and decided to return because it might happen again


----------



## DAddict

smudleybear said:


> So sorry. Send to repair. The small pearl on my tribals fell off once.



Me too! Mine fell off twice. I just sent it to repair again.


----------



## smudleybear

michelle629 said:


> thanks i contacted my sa in bergdorf and decided to return because it might happen again


Wow they actually allow you to return? Its no return policy in the UK for Dior.


----------



## michelle629

smudleybear said:


> Wow they actually allow you to return? Its no return policy in the UK for Dior.




only if u purchase in bergdorf or neiman marcus


----------



## LOUKPEACH

michelle629 said:


> I wore my earrings twice [emoji17]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2964849


So sad


----------



## crazybagfan

My new tribal earrings - light pink! 2nd photo is with my silver/gold tribal earrings. I really love both pairs


----------



## averagejoe

crazybagfan said:


> View attachment 2974273
> View attachment 2974274
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new tribal earrings - light pink! 2nd photo is with my silver/gold tribal earrings. I really love both pairs



Gorgeous!


----------



## melvel

I have never been able to have mine repaired since the small pearl fell off last September.  I live in a country where there are no Dior boutiques, and I bought these on vacation in Europe.  So bummed.


----------



## Mooshooshoo

melvel said:


> I have never been able to have mine repaired since the small pearl fell off last September.  I live in a country where there are no Dior boutiques, and I bought these on vacation in Europe.  So bummed.


Contact customer services via email and advise them of your issue. As long as you still have your receipt I'm certain they will either repair or replace. If you scroll to the bottom of the page on the website (link below) you can change the country in the bottom right hand corner of the page, as this might change the email address you need to contact.

http://www.dior.com/couture/en_gb/contact


----------



## lulalula

Finally got the marble ones


----------



## ThisVNchick

lulalula said:


> Finally got the marble ones
> 
> View attachment 2986720
> 
> 
> View attachment 2986721



Oooooo those are very pretty!


----------



## eeBags

lulalula said:


> Finally got the marble ones
> 
> View attachment 2986720
> 
> 
> View attachment 2986721


They are so pretty. Congrats!


----------



## Mooshooshoo

lulalula said:


> Finally got the marble ones
> 
> View attachment 2986720
> 
> 
> View attachment 2986721


Gorgeous! Congratulations &#10084;&#65039;


----------



## smudleybear

lulalula said:


> Finally got the marble ones
> 
> View attachment 2986720
> 
> 
> View attachment 2986721


Nice!!!


----------



## smudleybear

crazybagfan said:


> View attachment 2974273
> View attachment 2974274
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My new tribal earrings - light pink! 2nd photo is with my silver/gold tribal earrings. I really love both pairs


I love the pink.


----------



## OneMoreDay

How dark are the glass navy ones? I'm looking to get a pair through concierge and would like something dark but with a not so subtle pop of colour.


----------



## Hanakimi

DAddict said:


> Thank you!!
> When I have time I will try to take a better action pic.
> These were equivalent to approx. USD560.



Question for you, dear. Would you happen to know the name of that tribal style?


----------



## Love Of My Life

Enjoy... they are all so wonderful looking!!


----------



## DAddict

Hanakimi said:


> Question for you, dear. Would you happen to know the name of that tribal style?



From the official website. Hope this help


----------



## Freckles1

OneMoreDay said:


> How dark are the glass navy ones? I'm looking to get a pair through concierge and would like something dark but with a not so subtle pop of colour.




They are very dark... My DH said they get lost in my hair color (brown) so I opted for the dark green. Good luck!


----------



## OneMoreDay

Thanks for the reply! I guess red would be my next option.


----------



## Freckles1

OneMoreDay said:


> Thanks for the reply! I guess red would be my next option.




Red would be fantastic!!! Please post a pic of what you end up purchasing!!


----------



## OneMoreDay

Freckles1 said:


> Red would be fantastic!!! Please post a pic of what you end up purchasing!!


Will do! Anyone know prices for Tribales in Malaysia and Singapore?


----------



## littlesnoopy

OneMoreDay said:


> Will do! Anyone know prices for Tribales in Malaysia and Singapore?



It's SGD 550 for normal and SGD620 for silver/gold (Dec 2014)
Hope I don't remember wrong


----------



## OneMoreDay

littlesnoopy said:


> It's SGD 550 for normal and SGD620 for silver/gold (Dec 2014)
> Hope I don't remember wrong



Thanks!


----------



## littlesnoopy

OneMoreDay said:


> Thanks!



You're most welcome


----------



## bagreedy

What is the price in US now? After price increase they r 330 in Europe


----------



## Chloenguyen

I got the same one very classy &#128525;


----------



## Chloenguyen

Lovely colour &#128077;


----------



## mungoo33

lulalula said:


> Finally got the marble ones
> 
> View attachment 2986720
> 
> 
> View attachment 2986721



So pretty!Is this pair much more than the others? I think in Usds, It is in the 600s..do they feel heavy? Just so lovely! Enjoy them


----------



## swapna_k

Anyone tried/seen the new DiOROSPHÈRE earrings? Curious about them.


----------



## OneMoreDay

swapna_k said:


> Anyone tried/seen the new DiOROSPHÈRE earrings? Curious about them.



The smaller ones in blue and purple (or was it pink)? Or the larger ones in red? I have my eyes on the latter.


----------



## Freckles1

Purchased my 3rd pair of Tribal earrings this weekend. Love these beauties!! Perfect for say and evening!!


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Freckles1 said:


> Purchased my 3rd pair of Tribal earrings this weekend. Love these beauties!! Perfect for say and evening!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3007617


These look very delicate Freckles. Congratulations!


----------



## Freckles1

Mooshooshoo said:


> These look very delicate Freckles. Congratulations!




Thank you Moodhooshoo!


----------



## Love Of My Life

These earrings are one of the most versatile earrings I have seen in a really long time..

They just have a wonderful fresh look to them...


----------



## averagejoe

Freckles1 said:


> Purchased my 3rd pair of Tribal earrings this weekend. Love these beauties!! Perfect for say and evening!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3007617



These are gorgeous! I love the fine detailing!


----------



## mungoo33

Ordered these just yesterday..can't wait for them to arrive .My first pair of tribal earrings!


----------



## Freckles1

averagejoe said:


> These are gorgeous! I love the fine detailing!




They are gorgeous!!! Is it called filigree? I think so! Thank you!!


----------



## Freckles1

mungoo33 said:


> Ordered these just yesterday..can't wait for them to arrive .My first pair of tribal earrings!




Fantastic!!


----------



## averagejoe

mungoo33 said:


> Ordered these just yesterday..can't wait for them to arrive .My first pair of tribal earrings!



Very graphic with it's black and pearly white. Absolutely stunning!


----------



## mungoo33

averagejoe said:


> Very graphic with it's black and pearly white. Absolutely stunning!


Thank you! Will post some mod pics when I get them


----------



## mungoo33

Freckles1 said:


> Fantastic!!


Thank you!!


----------



## Hanakimi

Freckles1 said:


> Purchased my 3rd pair of Tribal earrings this weekend. Love these beauties!! Perfect for say and evening!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3007617



Lovely!! Where did you get yours?


----------



## miss_t4k3n

mungoo33 said:


> Ordered these just yesterday..can't wait for them to arrive .My first pair of tribal earrings!



very nice!!! may i ask how much and where you ordered them?  TIA!


----------



## beemom

Freckles1 said:


> Purchased my 3rd pair of Tribal earrings this weekend. Love these beauties!! Perfect for say and evening!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3007617




Beautiful! May i ask where u bought it? And how much is it?


----------



## Mooshooshoo

beemom said:


> Beautiful! May i ask where u bought it? And how much is it?


Not sure where you are in the world but these are available online: 

http://www.dior.com/couture/en_gb/womens-fashion/accessories/earrings/dior-tribale-earrings-6-18162 This link is for the UK, you can change the country at the very bottom of the web page on the right hand side.


----------



## Mooshooshoo

mungoo33 said:


> Ordered these just yesterday..can't wait for them to arrive .My first pair of tribal earrings!


Great classic combination. Congratulations!


----------



## beemom

Mooshooshoo said:


> Not sure where you are in the world but these are available online:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.dior.com/couture/en_gb/womens-fashion/accessories/earrings/dior-tribale-earrings-6-18162 This link is for the UK, you can change the country at the very bottom of the web page on the right hand side.




Got it! Thanks!


----------



## mungoo33

Mooshooshoo said:


> Great classic combination. Congratulations!



Thanks! My fabulous Sa helped me get these . Thanks.


----------



## MsHermesAU

Freckles1 said:


> Purchased my 3rd pair of Tribal earrings this weekend. Love these beauties!! Perfect for say and evening!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3007617



Would you mind sharing a modelling pic of these beauties? I'm picking mine up next week and am SO curious to see how they look on! TIA


----------



## MsHermesAU

DAddict said:


> Thanks all of you !!!! :kiss:
> 
> 
> 
> They go perfectly with my cannage heart shape neckalce too (the one in the profile pic)
> 
> 
> 
> A bit difficult to take a clear pic on my own



Oooh I just saw these! Beautiful!


----------



## DAddict

MsHermesAU said:


> Oooh I just saw these! Beautiful!



Thank you


----------



## Freckles1

Here is a photo. They are very beautiful. I don't think the photo does them justice. 
I believe they were around $900. I have worn them at least 3x a week since buying them. They are so versatile. Even more so than my pearl tribals which I adore!! 
Happy Saturday ladies!!!


----------



## Freckles1

beemom said:


> Beautiful! May i ask where u bought it? And how much is it?




I bought mine at the NY store on 57th. They had several different pairs of tribal earrings. A beautiful selection


----------



## Freckles1

mungoo33 said:


> Ordered these just yesterday..can't wait for them to arrive .My first pair of tribal earrings!




Would love to see a modeling pic when you receive your beauties!!!


----------



## Anteya

New very beautiful black matte earrings with crystals!! Slightly heavier and more expensive than the classic tribal model)


----------



## armcandy66

Anteya said:


> New very beautiful black matte earrings with crystals!! Slightly heavier and more expensive than the classic tribal model)




Wow, I love the matte black, beautiful![emoji7]


----------



## averagejoe

Anteya said:


> New very beautiful black matte earrings with crystals!! Slightly heavier and more expensive than the classic tribal model)



Very pretty! Congratulations!


----------



## Mooshooshoo

Anteya said:


> New very beautiful black matte earrings with crystals!! Slightly heavier and more expensive than the classic tribal model)


Lovely twist on the plain ones - congratulations!


----------



## MsHermesAU

Freckles1 said:


> View attachment 3046137
> 
> Here is a photo. They are very beautiful. I don't think the photo does them justice.
> I believe they were around $900. I have worn them at least 3x a week since buying them. They are so versatile. Even more so than my pearl tribals which I adore!!
> Happy Saturday ladies!!!



Thank you for posting this! They look fabulous on you. I can't wait to pick mine up this week. They will be my first tribale earrings 

That's interesting about the price though... mine were only $AU720 ($US550) and our prices are normally much higher than elsewhere...


----------



## Love Of My Life

Anteya said:


> New very beautiful black matte earrings with crystals!! Slightly heavier and more expensive than the classic tribal model)


 

They look wonderful... enjoy!


----------



## Hanakimi

MsHermesAU said:


> Thank you for posting this! They look fabulous on you. I can't wait to pick mine up this week. They will be my first tribale earrings
> 
> That's interesting about the price though... mine were only $AU720 ($US550) and our prices are normally much higher than elsewhere...



I agree.  DAddict's pair came to about $560USD as well. Why are things so comparatively expensive for the U.S.?


----------



## beemom

Freckles1 said:


> I bought mine at the NY store on 57th. They had several different pairs of tribal earrings. A beautiful selection




Thanks, Freckles1. I am from Singapore.


----------



## mungoo33

mungoo33 said:


> Thank you! Will post some mod pics when I get them


Sorry, finally wore them. They are cute!


Also, got a new limited edition pair..haven't worn them yet though. They are a little bit heavier but I love the design. My lovely SAKs SA helped me get them .


----------



## missdicaprio

One of my favorite earrings! A present from a friend; the cream/white pair with gold.


----------



## Freckles1

mungoo33 said:


> Sorry, finally wore them. They are cute!
> 
> 
> Also, got a new limited edition pair..haven't worn them yet though. They are a little bit heavier but I love the design. My lovely SAKs SA helped me get them .




Beautiful SO beautiful!!


----------



## Freckles1

missdicaprio said:


> One of my favorite earrings! A present from a friend; the cream/white pair with gold.
> View attachment 3048565




What a lovely friend!! I love the pearl! I wear mine a lot!!


----------



## Freckles1

MsHermesAU said:


> Thank you for posting this! They look fabulous on you. I can't wait to pick mine up this week. They will be my first tribale earrings
> 
> 
> 
> That's interesting about the price though... mine were only $AU720 ($US550) and our prices are normally much higher than elsewhere...




Wow!! Your price is much better than what I paid!!!


----------



## mungoo33

Freckles1 said:


> Beautiful SO beautiful!!



Thanks dear!


----------



## beemom

missdicaprio said:


> One of my favorite earrings! A present from a friend; the cream/white pair with gold.
> View attachment 3048565




One of my fav too! Versatile & classic.


----------



## averagejoe

missdicaprio said:


> One of my favorite earrings! A present from a friend; the cream/white pair with gold.
> View attachment 3048565



Beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## Pazdzernika

Are there different variations of "white" for the basic pair of these earrings? In some photos the white pair appears "stark" or "paper" white. I just got a pair as a charge send from Dior but they look more "pearlescent/iridescent" off-white.  The tag attached says they're white but I'm not sure if I was mistakenly sent something else. Thanks!


----------



## averagejoe

Pazdzernika said:


> Are there different variations of "white" for the basic pair of these earrings? In some photos the white pair appears "stark" or "paper" white. I just got a pair as a charge send from Dior but they look more "pearlescent/iridescent" off-white.  The tag attached says they're white but I'm not sure if I was mistakenly sent something else. Thanks!



The pearl is considered "white" even though it is pearlescent. 

Unless you got one of the ones where it's glossy or matte white without the pearly sheen, then the "white" is just the original pearl Tribales.


----------



## Pazdzernika

averagejoe said:


> The pearl is considered "white" even though it is pearlescent.
> 
> 
> 
> Unless you got one of the ones where it's glossy or matte white without the pearly sheen, then the "white" is just the original pearl Tribales.




Thanks! Do the glossy or matte versions have a higher price than the regular ones? If so, then I definitely received the original version.


----------



## averagejoe

Pazdzernika said:


> Thanks! Do the glossy or matte versions have a higher price than the regular ones? If so, then I definitely received the original version.



It depends. Some finishes do add more to the price. From the sound of it, you have the original version.


----------



## MSO13

adding mine for reference
Silver/Gold $470 US
Black/White Marble $490 US


----------



## solitudelove

mungoo33 said:


> Sorry, finally wore them. They are cute!
> 
> 
> Also, got a new limited edition pair..haven't worn them yet though. They are a little bit heavier but I love the design. My lovely SAKs SA helped me get them .





missdicaprio said:


> One of my favorite earrings! A present from a friend; the cream/white pair with gold.
> View attachment 3048565





MrsOwen3 said:


> adding mine for reference
> Silver/Gold $470 US
> Black/White Marble $490 US
> View attachment 3062388
> View attachment 3062389



LOVE your tribal earrings!!!! They are stunning!


----------



## solitudelove

Anteya said:


> New very beautiful black matte earrings with crystals!! Slightly heavier and more expensive than the classic tribal model)


I saw this one in the store and I simply fell in love! It's simple and elegant at the same time! It looks fabulous on you!


----------



## pinktailcat

MrsOwen3 said:


> adding mine for reference
> Silver/Gold $470 US
> Black/White Marble $490 US
> View attachment 3062388
> View attachment 3062389



Gorgeous !! Congrats! I have silver/gold as well and they are very versatile!

May I ask a question....I have not checked DIOR ages, but are they well stocked different colors of tribal these days ??


----------



## MSO13

pinktailcat said:


> Gorgeous !! Congrats! I have silver/gold as well and they are very versatile!
> 
> 
> 
> May I ask a question....I have not checked DIOR ages, but are they well stocked different colors of tribal these days ??




I was at the 57th St boutique and they were very well stocked!


----------



## Freckles1

MrsOwen3 said:


> adding mine for reference
> Silver/Gold $470 US
> Black/White Marble $490 US
> View attachment 3062388
> View attachment 3062389




MrsO they are fabulous!!! Mod pic!!
Especially the black/white marble!!!


----------



## Freckles1

missdicaprio said:


> One of my favorite earrings! A present from a friend; the cream/white pair with gold.
> View attachment 3048565




Gorgeous!!


----------



## Freckles1

Anteya said:


> New very beautiful black matte earrings with crystals!! Slightly heavier and more expensive than the classic tribal model)




Black beauties!! Divine!!


----------



## MSO13

Freckles1 said:


> MrsO they are fabulous!!! Mod pic!!
> Especially the black/white marble!!!



I'll work on it for you, gotta get out the selfie stick


----------



## Love Of My Life

pinktailcat said:


> Gorgeous !! Congrats! I have silver/gold as well and they are very versatile!
> 
> May I ask a question....I have not checked DIOR ages, but are they well stocked different colors of tribal these days ??


 

Besides the Dior Boutique on 57th st, BG also has a nice selection
as well as the Dior in Soho..


----------



## Freckles1

MrsOwen3 said:


> I'll work on it for you, gotta get out the selfie stick




Dad has one and I swear I'm going to steal it! Her photos are fantastic!! That girl has style!!!


----------



## cristobelle

Hey guys..

Just wondering if anyone knows how much the tribal earrings cost in the UK? Thanks.


----------



## Mooshooshoo

cristobelle said:


> Hey guys..
> 
> Just wondering if anyone knows how much the tribal earrings cost in the UK? Thanks.


Hi 

Prices start at £260 for the basic white pearl 

More info available on the website: http://www.dior.com/couture/en_gb/womens-fashion/accessories/earrings


----------



## Sarah_sarah

I wonder if they will work on my petit face and small years?


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sarah_sarah said:


> I wonder if they will work on my petit face and small years?


 

Can't think of any reason why they would not work..

A pearl earring is timeless & classic & this one from Dior is forever!!


----------



## Sarah_sarah

hotshot said:


> Can't think of any reason why they would not work..
> 
> A pearl earring is timeless & classic & this one from Dior is forever!!




Thanks. I will give them a try. Last thing I need is another addiction (it starts with something small) but they look so great on others.


----------



## baglover9991

Sarah_sarah said:


> I wonder if they will work on my petit face and small years?



Style-wise a pair of tear drop earrings would be great for a petite face, but it won't hurt to go for the tribale earrings.


----------



## Sarah_sarah

baglover9991 said:


> Style-wise a pair of tear drop earrings would be great for a petite face, but it won't hurt to go for the tribale earrings.




Thanks baglover, I will also try the tear drop earrings. There is something about the tribals earrings that I'm fascinated with.


----------



## fally

mungoo33 said:


> Ordered these just yesterday..can't wait for them to arrive .My first pair of tribal earrings!



Congrats on your new beauties mungoo33, they look lovely on your ear.


----------



## mungoo33

fally said:


> Congrats on your new beauties mungoo33, they look lovely on your ear.




Aww thanks Fally !


----------



## 4Elegance

DB was out of town this weekend and I was under the weather do I purchased these beauties as a pick me up



They are the second pair to my collection 



Thanks for letting me share


----------



## averagejoe

4Elegance said:


> DB was out of town this weekend and I was under the weather do I purchased these beauties as a pick me up
> View attachment 3101232
> 
> 
> They are the second pair to my collection
> View attachment 3101233
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share



I love them! Congratulations! I hope you feel better now


----------



## Mooshooshoo

4Elegance said:


> DB was out of town this weekend and I was under the weather do I purchased these beauties as a pick me up
> View attachment 3101232
> 
> 
> They are the second pair to my collection
> View attachment 3101233
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share


Great combo, congratulations and get well soon


----------



## 4Elegance

averagejoe said:


> I love them! Congratulations! I hope you feel better now







Mooshooshoo said:


> Great combo, congratulations and get well soon




Thank you ladies and I'm feeling much better [emoji4]


----------



## maya_fechtberg

hello everyone,
my first pair, I love them and wear very often. They look great with any outfit.
Unfortunately the service in Dior boutique was quite below my expectation. We don't have the boutique in my country so I had to order from the German one. Initially I wanted to purchase black/white model but they refused to take an order from me. I had to use the online shop option and set a german delivery address.
I really thought that such name as Dior has a better service... Anyway, I got one pair and I still dream about the black/white model which is unreachable for me...


----------



## Bearbear6666

Hubby bought this pair for me yesterday! Woohoo&#65374;


----------



## Freckles1

Bearbear6666 said:


> Hubby bought this pair for me yesterday! Woohoo&#65374;
> View attachment 3109171




Beautiful!!!!


----------



## averagejoe

maya_fechtberg said:


> hello everyone,
> my first pair, I love them and wear very often. They look great with any outfit.
> Unfortunately the service in Dior boutique was quite below my expectation. We don't have the boutique in my country so I had to order from the German one. Initially I wanted to purchase black/white model but they refused to take an order from me. I had to use the online shop option and set a german delivery address.
> I really thought that such name as Dior has a better service... Anyway, I got one pair and I still dream about the black/white model which is unreachable for me...



I'm sorry to hear that. I can assure you that the SAs wanted to sell the earrings to you, but a lot of boutiques (not just Dior, but in general) refuse international shipping. It can be due to difficulties crossing a border due to the materials that a product is made of (especially in the case of exotic skins and furs), customs/duties, and product selection that is targeted for a certain country. 

In the case of product selection, Asia has a lot of Dior pieces that aren't in other countries, but the boutiques will often not transfer the items out of Asia to clients who want those pieces around the world. The clients have to come to Asia to get them.

In any case, your earrings are gorgeous! Congratulations!


----------



## maya_fechtberg

averagejoe said:


> I'm sorry to hear that. I can assure you that the SAs wanted to sell the earrings to you, but a lot of boutiques (not just Dior, but in general) refuse international shipping. It can be due to difficulties crossing a border due to the materials that a product is made of (especially in the case of exotic skins and furs), customs/duties, and product selection that is targeted for a certain country.
> 
> In the case of product selection, Asia has a lot of Dior pieces that aren't in other countries, but the boutiques will often not transfer the items out of Asia to clients who want those pieces around the world. The clients have to come to Asia to get them.
> 
> In any case, your earrings are gorgeous! Congratulations!



Thanks so much they are beautiful indeed.
the thing is that Germany and my country is just 2 hours by plane distance...
may be I expected too much


----------



## averagejoe

maya_fechtberg said:


> Thanks so much they are beautiful indeed.
> the thing is that Germany and my country is just 2 hours by plane distance...
> may be I expected too much



It's like that for a lot of brands. I ordered a bag from Prada 2 years ago that sold out in the Toronto boutique. The SA said that they can transfer one from Chicago (which is less than an hour away by plane).

And then after a week, they said that the brand couldn't do the transfer because of the price of the piece (at $1100, it wasn't "high" enough for the transfer). It wasn't meant to be an insult. I think it's because the brand has to pay customs+duties for the item to cross the Canadian border, and they would offer that for a higher-priced piece where they can make up for the loss.

They ordered more from Italy instead (not from another boutique, but as a stock request) and it eventually came in about a month.


----------



## OneMoreDay

lahumummatbayli said:


> My dior set earrings. Grey and navy pair.
> Sorry cant post all the photos in one post. Cant rotate photos too.



I'd really like a pair of Dior Sets.  The 2015 Cruise with the crystal and green azurite malachite is absolutely stunning. But there seems to be two different sizes available. The larger set is 4 x 2 cm and the smaller version is 3.5 x 1.5 cm. What size are yours?


----------



## Smurfs

4Elegance said:


> DB was out of town this weekend and I was under the weather do I purchased these beauties as a pick me up
> View attachment 3101232
> 
> 
> They are the second pair to my collection
> View attachment 3101233
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share




Love the black ones!!!


----------



## 4Elegance

Smurfs said:


> Love the black ones!!!


 


Thank you.  Sad to say it's been about three weeks and I still haven't worn these.  The day will soon come though


----------



## beemom

My pair of Dior Set


----------



## averagejoe

beemom said:


> My pair of Dior Set



They look really unique and cool! Congratulations!


----------



## pinktailcat

averagejoe said:


> They look really unique and cool! Congratulations!



I saw these at PS DEPT. Looks like yummy candies


----------



## lahumummatbayli

OneMoreDay said:


> I'd really like a pair of Dior Sets.  The 2015 Cruise with the crystal and green azurite malachite is absolutely stunning. But there seems to be two different sizes available. The larger set is 4 x 2 cm and the smaller version is 3.5 x 1.5 cm. What size are yours?


I think the new small size occurred in the latest collection. mine is from the old one and it's in a the bigger size.


----------



## averagejoe

pinktailcat said:


> I saw these at PS DEPT. Looks like yummy candies



They do look like yummy candies!


----------



## OneMoreDay

lahumummatbayli said:


> I think the new small size occurred in the latest collection. mine is from the old one and it's in a the bigger size.



Thanks!


----------



## purseprincess32

Wow! Cool earrings.


----------



## beemom

averagejoe said:


> They look really unique and cool! Congratulations!




Thanks! [emoji5]&#65039;


----------



## KayPapi

Anteya said:


> New very beautiful black matte earrings with crystals!! Slightly heavier and more expensive than the classic tribal model)




Beautiful black !!! 
I only have classic white so, thinking add black or pale pink.


----------



## averagejoe

KayPapi said:


> Beautiful black !!!
> I only have classic white so, thinking add black or pale pink.
> 
> View attachment 3128218



Gorgeous!


----------



## Love Of My Life

At the end of the day , for one's fashionbuck,the tribal earrings are the best!!

You can wear them day into evening , they are classic, timeless & for the last few seasons
a real design winner from Dior...


----------



## SweetNavi

I love mine, I have the classic white pearl and they are the only dior item I have but now one broke  I will go back this week and hope they fix it


----------



## ive_flipped

4Elegance said:


> DB was out of town this weekend and I was under the weather do I purchased these beauties as a pick me up
> View attachment 3101232
> 
> 
> They are the second pair to my collection
> View attachment 3101233
> 
> 
> Thanks for letting me share




Beautiful 

How much were they?


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Some new tribals I purchased while in Italy. The Tahitian pearls, a pair of rose gold and blue crystals. 

My current collection


----------



## beemom

yoyotomatoe said:


> Some new tribals I purchased while in Italy. The Tahitian pearls, a pair of rose gold and blue crystals.
> 
> 
> 
> My current collection




Fabulous collection! Love the green & crystals ones.

How much did u pay for the green & crystals ones?


----------



## 4Elegance

ive_flipped said:


> Beautiful
> 
> How much were they?




Sorry just seeing this.  They were $490 before taxes I think


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Thank you! 
The green pair I bought off ebay so don't know the original retail price, they were from a couple of seasons ago. The rose gold crystal I believe 560 Euros and the blue gradient crystal 620 Euros and they retail for $900 in the US.


----------



## averagejoe

yoyotomatoe said:


> Some new tribals I purchased while in Italy. The Tahitian pearls, a pair of rose gold and blue crystals.
> 
> My current collection



WOW! Amazing collection!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Thanks averagejoe &#128515;


----------



## solitudelove

yoyotomatoe said:


> Some new tribals I purchased while in Italy. The Tahitian pearls, a pair of rose gold and blue crystals.
> 
> My current collection


You have a gorgeous collection!!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Thank you


----------



## a474130644

These are amazing!!!


----------



## minalim

Hi ladies,
I want to get a rose gold earring but since I am new to Dior, any good recommendations?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## LadyD21

OMG! I want the blue gradient crystal !! Are those earrings available at all Dior Boutiques?


----------



## Bearbear6666

Bought another 2 pairs yesterday. Boy they are addictive.



My collections



Mix & match with each other.


----------



## averagejoe

Bearbear6666 said:


> Bought another 2 pairs yesterday. Boy they are addictive.
> View attachment 3147255
> 
> 
> My collections
> View attachment 3147256
> 
> 
> Mix & match with each other.
> View attachment 3147263
> 
> View attachment 3147264



WOW so pretty!!! I really love the open-worked Cannage ones. So intricate for costume jewelry!


----------



## bagreedy

Bearbear6666 said:


> Bought another 2 pairs yesterday. Boy they are addictive.
> View attachment 3147255
> 
> 
> My collections
> View attachment 3147256
> 
> 
> Mix & match with each other.
> View attachment 3147263
> 
> View attachment 3147264



Really pretty!  I have the dior cannage one and love the pearl with the dior cannage, they are beautiful and really light weight to wear.

Can I ask where you got the pearl and gold/pearl one?  It'll be great to have both pairs and wear them interchangeably.


----------



## Bearbear6666

averagejoe said:


> WOW so pretty!!! I really love the open-worked Cannage ones. So intricate for costume jewelry!




Yes, the carnage ones are so special & so dior. It comes in silver too but I prefer the pale gold.


----------



## Bearbear6666

bagreedy said:


> Really pretty!  I have the dior cannage one and love the pearl with the dior cannage, they are beautiful and really light weight to wear.
> 
> Can I ask where you got the pearl and gold/pearl one?  It'll be great to have both pairs and wear them interchangeably.




Hi. I got it from the dior boutique in Malaysia.


----------



## bagreedy

Bearbear6666 said:


> Hi. I got it from the dior boutique in Malaysia.




Thank you! I'll have to find out if the US still has any.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

LadyD21 said:


> OMG! I want the blue gradient crystal !! Are those earrings available at all Dior Boutiques?



Yes they should be. Retail is $900 in U.S.  I've seem pink gradient, purple and gold.


----------



## miss miniskirt

The prices of these earrings is crazy!!!! I can't justify it I only have pearl would love the 2 tone metallic ones but scared they tarnish over time as there only cj anyone got them? How are they lasting?! So expensive now


----------



## yoyotomatoe

miss miniskirt said:


> The prices of these earrings is crazy!!!! I can't justify it I only have pearl would love the 2 tone metallic ones but scared they tarnish over time as there only cj anyone got them? How are they lasting?! So expensive now



Yeah they really are! But much cheaper in Europe. I saved over $200 a pair over there!


----------



## Bearbear6666

yoyotomatoe said:


> Yeah they really are! But much cheaper in Europe. I saved over $200 a pair over there!




I think malaysia may be the cheapest place to buy dior earrings now due to the weak currency. They are even cheaper than the retail price in europe.


----------



## bagreedy

Bearbear6666 said:


> I think malaysia may be the cheapest place to buy dior earrings now due to the weak currency. They are even cheaper than the retail price in europe.




Oh yeah? How much are the classic colored ones that go for 470$ in US and 330 in Europe.


----------



## Bearbear6666

bagreedy said:


> Oh yeah? How much are the classic colored ones that go for 470$ in US and 330 in Europe.




The white pearls are RM1400, classic colored are RM1700. The dior cannage design that i just bougt are selling for RM2100.


----------



## bagreedy

Bearbear6666 said:


> The white pearls are RM1400, classic colored are RM1700. The dior cannage design that i just bougt are selling for RM2100.




Sweet! I'm trying to remember what I paid for my cannage ones in euros. I paid 390euros. So it's probably a bit more expensive to buy in Malaysia but, still cheaper than US.


----------



## Heidisaddiction

yoyotomatoe said:


> Some new tribals I purchased while in Italy. The Tahitian pearls, a pair of rose gold and blue crystals.
> 
> 
> 
> My current collection




Beautiful. My favourite and the pearls and the rose gold. [emoji7]


----------



## Bearbear6666

bagreedy said:


> Sweet! I'm trying to remember what I paid for my cannage ones in euros. I paid 390euros. So it's probably a bit more expensive to buy in Malaysia but, still cheaper than US.




Oh then europe is still cheaper and even better after vat refund.


----------



## that_claudz

I am really liking the new ones this season with the clear/see through coloured ones? They are like $6xx AUD though. [emoji26]


----------



## naima_melita

that_claudz said:


> I am really liking the new ones this season with the clear/see through coloured ones? They are like $6xx AUD though. [emoji26]


Me too!!!! I love them because of the Dior logo detailing and the fact that they're unique but yes... the price is holding me back for sure! Also saw them in Oz haha. Twins!


----------



## that_claudz

naima_melita said:


> Me too!!!! I love them because of the Dior logo detailing and the fact that they're unique but yes... the price is holding me back for sure! Also saw them in Oz haha. Twins!




I thought they were so unique! But seems so overpriced considering the material? At least the others look like precious metal. Hahaha.


----------



## naima_melita

that_claudz said:


> I thought they were so unique! But seems so overpriced considering the material? At least the others look like precious metal. Hahaha.


True...I just want something that's different. I regretted not getting a seasonal piece last year and don't want the same thing to happen again!


----------



## that_claudz

naima_melita said:


> True...I just want something that's different. I regretted not getting a seasonal piece last year and don't want the same thing to happen again!




Oh now you're making me want them! Lol! [emoji38][emoji38]


----------



## naima_melita

that_claudz said:


> Oh now you're making me want them! Lol! [emoji38][emoji38]


Ahahaha. TPF is not the best place when you're trying to be good


----------



## that_claudz

naima_melita said:


> Ahahaha. TPF is not the best place when you're trying to be good




Do show if you get them! I might have to add it to my list!


----------



## naima_melita

that_claudz said:


> Do show if you get them! I might have to add it to my list!


Will do lovely! I'm planning to get my Diorama first though!


----------



## that_claudz

naima_melita said:


> Will do lovely! I'm planning to get my Diorama first though!




Oh yay! I just got my dream Diorama! Totally know why you have that at the top of the list!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Heidisaddiction said:


> Beautiful. My favourite and the pearls and the rose gold. [emoji7]


Thank you &#128515;. The rose gold are super special.


----------



## miss_t4k3n

I caved and finally got myself a pair... I think the Tahitian double pearl ones would be my next one once I save enough money to get a 2nd pair.... purchased for $532 cad with tax from holt renfrew (and they have plenty in stock for those searching for them.)


----------



## fresh76

miss_t4k3n said:


> I caved and finally got myself a pair... I think the Tahitian double pearl ones would be my next one once I save enough money to get a 2nd pair.... purchased for $532 cad with tax from holt renfrew (and they have plenty in stock for those searching for them.)



Beauts!!! Thanks for sharing! I'm definitely going to pop by Holts now


----------



## miss_t4k3n

fresh76 said:


> Beauts!!! Thanks for sharing! I'm definitely going to pop by Holts now



Thanks! I got them from the Holts on Bloor. They don't have it all on display but if you ask, they can show you the tray full of various tribales. .. good luck!


----------



## averagejoe

miss_t4k3n said:


> I caved and finally got myself a pair... I think the Tahitian double pearl ones would be my next one once I save enough money to get a 2nd pair.... purchased for $532 cad with tax from holt renfrew (and they have plenty in stock for those searching for them.)



Congratulations!


----------



## miss_t4k3n

averagejoe said:


> Congratulations!



Thanks averagejoe! I'm looking forward to wearing them....


----------



## lahumummatbayli

My new purchase after a long time. Simple dior mail earring the long ones. The second loop is detachable so the earring can be shortened. Truly simple.


----------



## averagejoe

lahumummatbayli said:


> My new purchase after a long time. Simple dior mail earring the long ones. The second loop is detachable so the earring can be shortened. Truly simple.



Wow! Very chic earrings. Congratulations!


----------



## Love Of My Life

lahumummatbayli said:


> My new purchase after a long time. Simple dior mail earring the long ones. The second loop is detachable so the earring can be shortened. Truly simple.


 

The simplicity of these earrings are so divine & chic   Enjoy


----------



## lahumummatbayli

averagejoe said:


> Wow! Very chic earrings. Congratulations!





hotshot said:


> The simplicity of these earrings are so divine & chic   Enjoy



 Thank you. Cant wait to wear them.


----------



## MSO13

lahumummatbayli said:


> My new purchase after a long time. Simple dior mail earring the long ones. The second loop is detachable so the earring can be shortened. Truly simple.




I just got these in silver and love them so much I got the gold too. I plan to wear one of each in the same ear with the lower hoop removed.


----------



## Love Of My Life

lahumummatbayli said:


> Thank you. Cant wait to wear them.


 

 Saw these at BG yesterday in gold tone & silver tone...

They are really quite divine & wound up purchasing the gold tone..

They look great for daytime & can see them with a very stylish
LBD for the evening & a great little minaudiere


----------



## makeupmama

Got mine yesterday while waiting for my flight. I love them!


----------



## averagejoe

makeupmama said:


> Got mine yesterday while waiting for my flight. I love them!



Wow so pretty! Congratulations!


----------



## Freckles1

makeupmama said:


> Got mine yesterday while waiting for my flight. I love them!




Oooh I may have to copy!!! Those rock!!


----------



## Mooshooshoo

makeupmama said:


> Got mine yesterday while waiting for my flight. I love them!


Gorgeous &#10084;&#65039; Congratulations!


----------



## Mary_B

I just saw the new "Dior Shades" earrings on their website. They're so interesting looking but I wonder how they look on!


----------



## XmL

Loving the simplicity of these earrings


----------



## MsHermesAU

XmL said:


> View attachment 3191630
> View attachment 3191631
> 
> 
> Loving the simplicity of these earrings



I just bought these too!!! They are so beautiful and I've already received so many comments on them. Mostly from people wanting to know how they work lol


----------



## beemom

makeupmama said:


> Got mine yesterday while waiting for my flight. I love them!




So pretty!


----------



## beemom

XmL said:


> View attachment 3191630
> View attachment 3191631
> 
> 
> Loving the simplicity of these earrings




Interesting & chic! 
Mind sharing pic with the earrings on? [emoji12]


----------



## Hanakimi

MsHermesAU said:


> I just bought these too!!! They are so beautiful and I've already received so many comments on them. Mostly from people wanting to know how they work lol



I second the request for a model pic!


----------



## XmL

MsHermesAU said:


> I just bought these too!!! They are so beautiful and I've already received so many comments on them. Mostly from people wanting to know how they work lol




Yes, beautiful indeed! And the compliments received makes it even better [emoji1]


----------



## lahumummatbayli

XmL said:


> View attachment 3191630
> View attachment 3191631
> 
> 
> Loving the simplicity of these earrings


Congratulations! Great choice. Saw them in store but didnt dare to try. was really scared to fall in love 
please share some modelling pictures.


----------



## XmL

beemom said:


> Interesting & chic!
> Mind sharing pic with the earrings on? [emoji12]







Hanakimi said:


> I second the request for a model pic!







lahumummatbayli said:


> Congratulations! Great choice. Saw them in store but didnt dare to try. was really scared to fall in love
> 
> please share some modelling pictures.







That's the best I can manage, I'm bad with selfies [emoji28]


----------



## averagejoe

XmL said:


> View attachment 3193343
> 
> 
> That's the best I can manage, I'm bad with selfies [emoji28]



Whoa! They are so unique!

They look like they belong in the Guggenheim Museum of Art!


----------



## lahumummatbayli

XmL said:


> View attachment 3193343
> 
> 
> That's the best I can manage, I'm bad with selfies [emoji28]


truly unique! the earrings will transform a simple outfit to some artistry look.


----------



## beemom

XmL said:


> View attachment 3193343
> 
> 
> That's the best I can manage, I'm bad with selfies [emoji28]




So chic!


----------



## Mary_B

Does anyone know how these dior flower earrings would look on? I can't seem to find any mod pics


----------



## MsHermesAU

XmL said:


> View attachment 3193343
> 
> 
> That's the best I can manage, I'm bad with selfies [emoji28]



These look fantastic on you! I love these earrings so much


----------



## XmL

averagejoe said:


> Whoa! They are so unique!
> 
> They look like they belong in the Guggenheim Museum of Art!







lahumummatbayli said:


> truly unique! the earrings will transform a simple outfit to some artistry look.







beemom said:


> So chic!







MsHermesAU said:


> These look fantastic on you! I love these earrings so much




Thank you all for your kind compliments! 
Thinking if I should get the silver coloured ones now.. Haha..


----------



## averagejoe

Mary_B said:


> Does anyone know how these dior flower earrings would look on? I can't seem to find any mod pics



I haven't seen mod pics of these earrings here yet.

These are really unique.


----------



## Love Of My Life

XmL said:


> View attachment 3193343
> 
> 
> That's the best I can manage, I'm bad with selfies [emoji28]


 

These are great earrings!!  Enjoy


----------



## MsHermesAU

XmL said:


> Thank you all for your kind compliments!
> Thinking if I should get the silver coloured ones now.. Haha..



Oh I didn't even realize these were the gold! Haha. I have the silver and love them. If you think you will wear them both I say go for it


----------



## MsHermesAU

Has anyone purchased these earrings, or tried them on? They're also called "Dior Shades", the same as the pair posted above. I've seen them in person and they are so unusual but I wonder how they look on? The silver part goes on the front of the lobe and the gold goes behind the lobe...


----------



## PugsAndLV

What does everyone think of these ombré  crystal tribals? 

http://www.dior.com/couture/en_us/womens-fashion/accessories/earrings/dior-tribale-earrings-11-18158

Too flashy for everyday ? I'm worried they'll look like a disco ball and that I'd be better off with a pink pearl or light blue enamel pair!


----------



## Azua

PugsAndLV said:


> What does everyone think of these ombré  crystal tribals?
> 
> http://www.dior.com/couture/en_us/womens-fashion/accessories/earrings/dior-tribale-earrings-11-18158
> 
> Too flashy for everyday ? I'm worried they'll look like a disco ball and that I'd be better off with a pink pearl or light blue enamel pair!



I had a look at them in person. In my opinion, they're very beautiful to wear for special occasions or an evening night out.

But if you can make it work with your outfits, it can be worn any way and day. 

I love the tribal cannage earrings. I wear them every day regardless of what occasion it is.


----------



## averagejoe

PugsAndLV said:


> What does everyone think of these ombré  crystal tribals?
> 
> http://www.dior.com/couture/en_us/womens-fashion/accessories/earrings/dior-tribale-earrings-11-18158
> 
> Too flashy for everyday ? I'm worried they'll look like a disco ball and that I'd be better off with a pink pearl or light blue enamel pair!



I think they are really pretty. Not too flashy for everyday. After all, they are just stud earrings.


----------



## Mary_B

I fell in love with this color tribales when I first saw them on Jennifer Lawrence. I couldn't resist when I was at the store and saw they had them


----------



## pinktailcat

Mary_B said:


> I fell in love with this color tribales when I first saw them on Jennifer Lawrence. I couldn't resist when I was at the store and saw they had them



Beautiful !!! Congrats!!


----------



## averagejoe

Mary_B said:


> I fell in love with this color tribales when I first saw them on Jennifer Lawrence. I couldn't resist when I was at the store and saw they had them



Very beautiful pastel colour. Congratulations!


----------



## Mary_B

pinktailcat said:


> Beautiful !!! Congrats!!





averagejoe said:


> Very beautiful pastel colour. Congratulations!



Thank you!


----------



## beemom

Mary_B said:


> I fell in love with this color tribales when I first saw them on Jennifer Lawrence. I couldn't resist when I was at the store and saw they had them


 


Beautiful! Luv it too...


----------



## ms piggy

MsHermesAU said:


> Has anyone purchased these earrings, or tried them on? They're also called "Dior Shades", the same as the pair posted above. I've seen them in person and they are so unusual but I wonder how they look on? The silver part goes on the front of the lobe and the gold goes behind the lobe...



These are absolutely stunning on. They are very eye catching on me and definitely more on the dressy side for me. I went with the Mail earrings in the end for daily wear.


----------



## MsHermesAU

ms piggy said:


> These are absolutely stunning on. They are very eye catching on me and definitely more on the dressy side for me. I went with the Mail earrings in the end for daily wear.



Thanks for your response ms piggy! That's exciting to know they look so nice on. So you decided not to get them in the end though?

I hope there's a TPFer who owns them, I would love to see a modelling pic of them


----------



## crazybagfan

My 2 new pairs that I just purchased although they are past season colors. I got them at amazing prices.


----------



## averagejoe

crazybagfan said:


> My 2 new pairs that I just purchased although they are past season colors. I got them at amazing prices.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3222697



Congratulations! Were they on sale at Dior?


----------



## crazybagfan

averagejoe said:


> Congratulations! Were they on sale at Dior?




I bought them from a private seller.


----------



## cyclops68

Tribale earrings in the cannage design in gold. I don't usually go for gold accessories but these ones are just gorgeous.


----------



## SQ23

cyclops68 said:


> Tribale earrings in the cannage design in gold. I don't usually go for gold accessories but these ones are just gorgeous.


These are so beautiful!  And look fabulous against your dark hair!


----------



## Freckles1

cyclops68 said:


> Tribale earrings in the cannage design in gold. I don't usually go for gold accessories but these ones are just gorgeous.




I have this pair and wear them ALL the time!!
Congratulations you will love them!!!


----------



## cyclops68

SQ23 said:


> These are so beautiful!  And look fabulous against your dark hair!





Freckles1 said:


> I have this pair and wear them ALL the time!!
> Congratulations you will love them!!!



Thank you both! I do love them a lot against my skin tone and my hair colour! The silver ones are completely out of stock in the entire France, but I was very happy with these gold ones, they are not gaudy or over-the-top and I can dress them down or dress them up for fancy occasions! When I saw the colour, I thought, this would go perfect with my GHW Lady Dior 

One thing I really don't like though, is that they kept asking me "do you want to try it on" and yet don't offer any sort of sanitizing! The salesperson definitely saw my hesitation, so in the end, she grabbed them, took off her own earrings and put them on to model for me, which I appreciated, but was thinking inside "noooooooooooooo you're going to catch something!" Anyways, she modelled this pair and other Cannage designs (I told her my heart was set on the Cannage design)- there are tiny Cannage stud earrings that you can't really tell it's the Cannage design, there's the same but hanging from a gold chain with CD studs, then there is the one that's called Secret or something, whereby there's a white resin pearl inside the Cannage ball.


----------



## Freckles1

cyclops68 said:


> Thank you both! I do love them a lot against my skin tone and my hair colour! The silver ones are completely out of stock in the entire France, but I was very happy with these gold ones, they are not gaudy or over-the-top and I can dress them down or dress them up for fancy occasions! When I saw the colour, I thought, this would go perfect with my GHW Lady Dior
> 
> 
> 
> One thing I really don't like though, is that they kept asking me "do you want to try it on" and yet don't offer any sort of sanitizing! The salesperson definitely saw my hesitation, so in the end, she grabbed them, took off her own earrings and put them on to model for me, which I appreciated, but was thinking inside "noooooooooooooo you're going to catch something!" Anyways, she modelled this pair and other Cannage designs (I told her my heart was set on the Cannage design)- there are tiny Cannage stud earrings that you can't really tell it's the Cannage design, there's the same but hanging from a gold chain with CD studs, then there is the one that's called Secret or something, whereby there's a white resin pearl inside the Cannage ball.




Well  that's terrible!!! Mine were sanitized for sure! I watched her do it!! And then I got a fresh pair!!!! Yucky!!


----------



## cyclops68

Freckles1 said:


> Well  that's terrible!!! Mine were sanitized for sure! I watched her do it!! And then I got a fresh pair!!!! Yucky!!


Perhaps if I had agreed to try them on, she would have sanitized them for me although I highly doubt it judging by the rapidity with which she had no qualms taking off her own earrings to pop on the floor models to show me! I didn't buy the earrings that day. I went to another store and bought the earrings about a week later (because it was gnawing on my soul) and I got a brand new pair, but just to be sure, I rubbed down the piercing part with alcohol before wearing them haha.


----------



## crazybagfan

Just to share my collection and it's time to think how to mix and match. Any suggestion? [emoji3].


----------



## averagejoe

crazybagfan said:


> Just to share my collection and it's time to think how to mix and match. Any suggestion? [emoji3].
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3227336



Wow! Beautiful collection! I love all of the colours!

I think all of them can be mixed and matched together. The pink goes well with the wine colour. The gold goes with everything, really. Even the matte pink goes with the glossy pink.


----------



## crazybagfan

averagejoe said:


> Wow! Beautiful collection! I love all of the colours!
> 
> I think all of them can be mixed and matched together. The pink goes well with the wine colour. The gold goes with everything, really. Even the matte pink goes with the glossy pink.




Thanks I love all of them but haven't tried to mix and match. I will try based on your suggestion [emoji4]


----------



## crazybagfan

averagejoe said:


> Wow! Beautiful collection! I love all of the colours!
> 
> I think all of them can be mixed and matched together. The pink goes well with the wine colour. The gold goes with everything, really. Even the matte pink goes with the glossy pink.






	

		
			
		

		
	
 simply match for fun!


----------



## cyclops68

crazybagfan said:


> View attachment 3228196
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> simply match for fun!


Plum and gold together would look sooooo gorgeous!!!


----------



## crazybagfan

cyclops68 said:


> Plum and gold together would look sooooo gorgeous!!!




Good idea!


----------



## Wishers

Hi.  I'm a newby to Dior and I love these Tribal earrings.   How much do the run in the US.  I live in DC and can to the DIOR boutique downtown.   Do the boutiques normally have a stock or do they come in over time?   Thanks for your help!


----------



## bspcc87

Someone asked for a pic of this pair. Just bought it at Tokyo. Sorry for the bad pic. Can't seem to take a nice shot


----------



## averagejoe

bspcc87 said:


> Someone asked for a pic of this pair. Just bought it at Tokyo. Sorry for the bad pic. Can't seem to take a nice shot



Very nice! I love how the way the stud looks. Very unique!


----------



## ColdwhiteAlice

crazybagfan said:


> Just to share my collection and it's time to think how to mix and match. Any suggestion? [emoji3].
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3227336



Love your Collection! Its very harmonic.

Think I make some pictures later, to show you mine.


----------



## crazybagfan

ColdwhiteAlice said:


> Love your Collection! Its very harmonic.
> 
> 
> 
> Think I make some pictures later, to show you mine.




Can't wait to see yours [emoji3]


----------



## ColdwhiteAlice

Here is mine. As you can see I like glittering


----------



## averagejoe

ColdwhiteAlice said:


> Here is mine. As you can see I like glittering



WOW! You have a STUNNING collection!


----------



## cyclops68

ColdwhiteAlice said:


> Here is mine. As you can see I like glittering



LOOOOVE the gold glittery ones! Everytime I'm at the store, my eyes are always drawn to them


----------



## ColdwhiteAlice

averagejoe said:


> WOW! You have a STUNNING collection!





cyclops68 said:


> LOOOOVE the gold glittery ones! Everytime I'm at the store, my eyes are always drawn to them



Thank you! Really love every single one of them. So sad that I missed the collection with the matte ones.


----------



## dotty8

ColdwhiteAlice said:


> Here is mine. As you can see I like glittering


 
beautiful collection




bspcc87 said:


> Someone asked for a pic of this pair. Just bought it at Tokyo. Sorry for the bad pic. Can't seem to take a nice shot


 

Nice... I also tried on the bracelet from this collection some time ago if I'm not mistaken


----------



## beemom

ColdwhiteAlice said:


> Here is mine. As you can see I like glittering


 love your collection!


----------



## ColdwhiteAlice

Thank you so much and thanks for letting me share my collection!


----------



## cyclops68

Here's one that I was told came in just yesterday with the new collection (not sure if it's spring summer or croisière) and I completely (as the French say) "cracked" for it.


----------



## lahumummatbayli

cyclops68 said:


> Here's one that I was told came in just yesterday with the new collection (not sure if it's spring summer or croisière) and I completely (as the French say) "cracked" for it.



Wow. This is different and I liked it.


----------



## averagejoe

cyclops68 said:


> Here's one that I was told came in just yesterday with the new collection (not sure if it's spring summer or croisière) and I completely (as the French say) "cracked" for it.



Wow! These are very unique! Definitely a head-turner!


----------



## ColdwhiteAlice

cyclops68 said:


> Here's one that I was told came in just yesterday with the new collection (not sure if it's spring summer or croisière) and I completely (as the French say) "cracked" for it.



Wow, never seen it before! Looks very special - stunning! Congrats!


----------



## cyclops68

Thanks! I was wearing my cannage tribal studs and thought they looked similar because both are gold toned (there are two other variants of these earrings I got... In Anthracite grey resin pearl with a pink crystal, or in white resin pearl with a red crystal but they didn't appeal to me). Then the salesperson convinced me to try it on and the look is just so completely different from the tribal cannage that I was sold right away! Should probably start appearing in stores soon.


----------



## MsHermesAU

cyclops68 said:


> Here's one that I was told came in just yesterday with the new collection (not sure if it's spring summer or croisière) and I completely (as the French say) "cracked" for it.



OMG! I love these!!


----------



## Wishers

cyclops68 said:


> Here's one that I was told came in just yesterday with the new collection (not sure if it's spring summer or croisière) and I completely (as the French say) "cracked" for it.


Great looking!


----------



## Hanakimi

cyclops68 said:


> Thanks! I was wearing my cannage tribal studs and thought they looked similar because both are gold toned (there are two other variants of these earrings I got... In Anthracite grey resin pearl with a pink crystal, or in white resin pearl with a red crystal but they didn't appeal to me). Then the salesperson convinced me to try it on and the look is just so completely different from the tribal cannage that I was sold right away! Should probably start appearing in stores soon.



GORGEOUS! Could you share how much they were?


----------



## cyclops68

Hanakimi said:


> GORGEOUS! Could you share how much they were?



390 euros in France. Same price as the tribal earrings with the cannage design


----------



## cyclops68

Hey guys, looks like the earrings I posted a couple of days ago (and the ones I described) are up on Dior's website, so I'd say it's from the Spring Summer 2016 collection.


----------



## royalpink

Hi!

I love the Dior tribal pearl earrings in classic white. Can anyone tell me what the prices are now in Europe?


----------



## purseprincess32

Cute earrings!


----------



## yoyotomatoe

ColdwhiteAlice said:


> Here is mine. As you can see I like glittering



I have the gradient pink also and it is one of my favourite pairs! Lovely collection


----------



## yoyotomatoe

cyclops68 said:


> Here's one that I was told came in just yesterday with the new collection (not sure if it's spring summer or croisière) and I completely (as the French say) "cracked" for it.



So special and unique!


----------



## ColdwhiteAlice

yoyotomatoe said:


> I have the gradient pink also and it is one of my favourite pairs! Lovely collection



Thank you! 
I also really love them, treat them like treasures and I'm so happy everytime I wear them 
Hope my Collection gets bigger soon


----------



## drnadsmd

How much are the tribal earrings going to in europe and us?


----------



## Dinlay

Have anyone seen those worn??

http://www.dior.com/couture/en_int/womens-fashion/accessories/earrings/everdior-earrings-17-16960


----------



## ColdwhiteAlice

Dinlay said:


> Have anyone seen those worn??
> 
> http://www.dior.com/couture/en_int/womens-fashion/accessories/earrings/everdior-earrings-17-16960



Think post #1122 is a modeling picture!

Edit: sorry, is a different one!


----------



## bspcc87

My vday present from my bf


----------



## averagejoe

bspcc87 said:


> My vday present from my bf



Wow! Your BF is so sweet, and has good taste in earrings and flowers!


----------



## flagleaf

Just got the pair today!


----------



## ColdwhiteAlice

bspcc87 said:


> My vday present from my bf





flagleaf said:


> View attachment 3272996
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got the pair today!



Wow, congrats to you both! They're so beautyful!&#128525; 
Happy valentines for everyone!


----------



## averagejoe

flagleaf said:


> View attachment 3272996
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got the pair today!



STUNNING! I love the open-worked Cannage pattern. So intricate!


----------



## lahumummatbayli

My Vday gift.


----------



## cavalla

lahumummatbayli said:


> My Vday gift.



They're lovely!


----------



## Wishers

flagleaf said:


> View attachment 3272996
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just got the pair today!


Love these!


----------



## averagejoe

lahumummatbayli said:


> My Vday gift.



Beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## pinktailcat

cyclops68 said:


> Here's one that I was told came in just yesterday with the new collection (not sure if it's spring summer or croisière) and I completely (as the French say) "cracked" for it.



I think is 2016SS...Amazing :love eyes:
But I have pearl one and silver x gold one...I know it is different style but make me wonder if I could just add some charms lol


----------



## Nbn51186

Does anyone know the price of the original tribal earrings? Thank you very much.


----------



## Nbn51186

Could you please tell me the price of them! They are gorgeous!


----------



## tnt134

Could someone please help me to identify this earrings ? Is it part of Dior tribals earring ? I couldn't find it on Dior website . Thanks


----------



## Java76

Hi. My tribales suddenly discolourated in the metal part. I don't know how and why it happened. 
I thought they were gold plated, but apparently they are not. 
Did it happen to someone else?


----------



## averagejoe

Java76 said:


> Hi. My tribales suddenly discolourated in the metal part. I don't know how and why it happened.
> I thought they were gold plated, but apparently they are not.
> Did it happen to someone else?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3296239
> View attachment 3296240



Looks like some type of chemical reaction occurred on the surface. Bring it to Dior and see if they can repair or replace them for you.


----------



## catou

Classic pearl tribal is AU$450


----------



## yoyotomatoe

tnt134 said:


> View attachment 3296078
> 
> 
> Could someone please help me to identify this earrings ? Is it part of Dior tribals earring ? I couldn't find it on Dior website . Thanks



Scroll up the page to post 1160. They are stunning!


----------



## tnt134

yoyotomatoe said:


> Scroll up the page to post 1160. They are stunning!




Thanks so much. I should have done a thorough search !! Apology for it


----------



## yoyotomatoe

tnt134 said:


> Thanks so much. I should have done a thorough search !! Apology for it


No problem! And it's hard to search for things you don't know the name of anyways. Just ironic it was right there. Glad I was able to help &#128515;


----------



## Luv iz Louis

Java76 said:


> Hi. My tribales suddenly discolourated in the metal part. I don't know how and why it happened.
> I thought they were gold plated, but apparently they are not.
> Did it happen to someone else?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3296239
> View attachment 3296240



Oh no how sad. Could perfume have affected them? Or hairspray residue?


----------



## TiffLee

Java76 said:


> Hi. My tribales suddenly discolourated in the metal part. I don't know how and why it happened.
> I thought they were gold plated, but apparently they are not.
> Did it happen to someone else?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3296239
> View attachment 3296240



Call Dior and ask them if they can fix it.


----------



## TiffLee

pinktailcat said:


> I think is 2016SS...Amazing :love eyes:
> But I have pearl one and silver x gold one...I know it is different style but make me wonder if I could just add some charms lol



Love this.


----------



## drnadsmd

crazybagfan said:


> Just to share my collection and it's time to think how to mix and match. Any suggestion? [emoji3].
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3227336



Could I ask you how much did you get the gold/silver tribals earring? Thank you!


----------



## solitudelove

ColdwhiteAlice said:


> Here is mine. As you can see I like glittering


What a gorgeous and sparkly collection!!!


----------



## crazybagfan

drnadsmd said:


> Could I ask you how much did you get the gold/silver tribals earring? Thank you!




I got it at RM1450 in Malaysia


----------



## nozza

Dear fellow TPFers,

Love the Tribale earrings and have been contemplating getting a pair but there is one issue that is stopping me. My ears have been pierced for many, many years, as a result when I wear heavy earrings the front tends to droop down pointing towards the ground. I have read that the classic styles (pearl or colored) are heavy. 

Does anyone know if the open basket cannage pattern is also heavy? Am attaching a picture of the style am referring to. 

Thanks as always for your help!


----------



## Hanakimi

nozza said:


> Dear fellow TPFers,
> 
> Love the Tribale earrings and have been contemplating getting a pair but there is one issue that is stopping me. My ears have been pierced for many, many years, as a result when I wear heavy earrings the front tends to droop down pointing towards the ground. I have read that the classic styles (pearl or colored) are heavy.
> 
> Does anyone know if the open basket cannage pattern is also heavy? Am attaching a picture of the style am referring to.
> 
> Thanks as always for your help!



Hello darling. I own these. I also don't like heavy earrings. 

These are fabulously lightweight. You can wear them all day. Much of the time I find myself touching them to make sure they're still there, that's how lightweight they are. 

Would you be able to try them on before buying? I know in the U.S the stores usually let you try them on but here in Japan they don't. Either way, I don't think you can go wrong with them!


----------



## cyclops68

I don't really think they will droop because the moment you insert the studs they close quite tightly around your ear lobes and it's a very snug fit. I own these ones you're talking about and also the solid ones and I think if anything, they squeeze my ear lobes more than they pull them down.


----------



## nozza

@Hanakimi & @clyclops68 Thank you so much for your prompt feedback! Really appreciate it.

I ran to the store today and tried on both the palladium and gold versions of the open basket/cannage earrings. They were both stunning in person and not as heavy as I thought. 

I would love to get everyones thoughts on which one they like better because I for one am confused as to whether to get the gold or the palladium. Am attaching pics for reference (gold in top 2 photos, palladium in bottom 2).

For those who own this specific style, which color did you get? Would love to see modelling pics. 

And if its not too much to ask, how much did you pay for yours? I live overseas and with the conversion it comes to US $437... is that within the average? Wondering if I should wait till a visit to the US or Europe to buy it or if this price sounds reasonable.

Thank you as always!


----------



## bagreedy

I have the gold and like it better. The price in Europe is 390 euros, US is much higher. Your price is pretty good, you should get it


----------



## nozza

bagreedy said:


> I have the gold and like it better. The price in Europe is 390 euros, US is much higher. Your price is pretty good, you should get it


Thanks for sharing! I just called a Dior boutique in the east coast and I was given a price of $610 + tax for the same pair. Guess my price is a bargain.

Tried on the palladium - SA said he liked the silver better because it popped out more with my skin tone. Most of my bags have silver hardware in case I want to be matchy matchy. I also like the gold because it is more subtle and blends better with my skin tone. Question is do I want earrings to pop out or blend in... decisions decisions.


----------



## cyclops68

I have the gold pair and I normally look better in silver jewellery in spite of the golden undertones in my skin. Judging by the photos you posted I would recommend the golden pair because they look more elegant and less stark.


----------



## Hanakimi

I bought them in the states and they were much more expensive than elsewhere. 

I normally wear more silver but when I purchased them last year, they were only available in gold. But something about the gold feels more special. I agree with the other poster who said the gold is more elegant.


----------



## summerxoxo

Just sharing [emoji173]&#65039;


----------



## summerxoxo




----------



## lilyhsu92

Dior studs are so beautiful, but i could not decide to buy dior or Chanel CC earrings...any one can compare these two styles? I want some everyday but like "glamor everyday" earrings.


----------



## nozza

summerxoxo said:


> View attachment 3334632
> View attachment 3334633


WOW that is a stunning and solid Tribal collection  Do you have a personal favorite? Am a little biased but I am loving the gold cannage earrings.

Can I ask a somewhat unrelated question. I bought mine from a high end department store and not the boutique, that is supposedly why my Tribals didn't come with it's own Dior box. I was a little disappointed by this. It was sold only with the Dior pouch and the foam earring holders (shown in your last pic). Did yours come with a Dior box? I guess this question goes out to other Tribal owners who did NOT by theirs from a Dior bouqitue.


----------



## summerxoxo

nozza said:


> WOW that is a stunning and solid Tribal collection  Do you have a personal favorite? Am a little biased but I am loving the gold cannage earrings.
> 
> 
> 
> Can I ask a somewhat unrelated question. I bought mine from a high end department store and not the boutique, that is supposedly why my Tribals didn't come with it's own Dior box. I was a little disappointed by this. It was sold only with the Dior pouch and the foam earring holders (shown in your last pic). Did yours come with a Dior box? I guess this question goes out to other Tribal owners who did NOT by theirs from a Dior bouqitue.




Hi Nozza, I get all mine at boutiques. However, I believe it should all come with the box and Dior pouch regardless of where you purchase it from. That should be the correct Dior service. The foam holders is depending on the design, the limited Ed and encrusted crystals ones usually comes with the foam holder to prevent scratches. But my ultimate favorite the classic pearl design and some other plain designs don't.


----------



## averagejoe

lilyhsu92 said:


> Dior studs are so beautiful, but i could not decide to buy dior or Chanel CC earrings...any one can compare these two styles? I want some everyday but like "glamor everyday" earrings.



Hard to compare these styles as they are quite different. One is logo-less and discreet while the other is all-logo. It depends on what you prefer. My vote will be for the Dior because I think they are fun, unique, and you can get more than just one pair so that you can mix and match the colours up.


----------



## Hanakimi

lilyhsu92 said:


> Dior studs are so beautiful, but i could not decide to buy dior or Chanel CC earrings...any one can compare these two styles? I want some everyday but like "glamor everyday" earrings.



That's tough since the styles are so different. Answers on this board might be biased (as it is Dior) but I prefer the tribales. They're special but you can definitely wear them everyday too. There are a lot of fakes of both styles, but the tribales have such unique offerings that their authenticity can often be confirmed with just a glance. I suppose it comes down to personal preference. Logo or no? Metal or other material?


----------



## Anteya

Play wiyh my beloved earrings


----------



## San2222

Anteya said:


> Play wiyh my beloved earrings


Loved how u paired them! Great collection!!


----------



## averagejoe

Anteya said:


> Play wiyh my beloved earrings



So many colour options!


----------



## ColdwhiteAlice

Anteya said:


> Play wiyh my beloved earrings



Love the nude ones, they're perfect! Sad that they arent in stores anymore.

Great Collection!


----------



## Baghug

Did a review of my very small collection here http://reviewsandotherstuff.com/dior-mise-en-dior-tribales-earring/

They're wonderful earrings.


----------



## BalLVLover

Here is my little collection:


----------



## averagejoe

BalLVLover said:


> Here is my little collection:
> 
> View attachment 3367100



Great collection! The open-worked Cannage ones are my favourite!


----------



## BalLVLover

averagejoe said:


> Great collection! The open-worked Cannage ones are my favourite!




Thank you [emoji5]

The Cannage are my favorite too! I wear the gold pair all the time.


----------



## lioele

Hey does anyone know how much the original tribals are going for now? I'm got a quote of approx $335 USD or 300 euros , please let me know if this is a good deal!! Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Elsbeth_

lioele said:


> Hey does anyone know how much the original tribals are going for now? I'm got a quote of approx $335 USD or 300 euros , please let me know if this is a good deal!! Thanks in advance!!



I bought some the other week (in Belgium) and I think they started at 330 euro. Mine I think we're 350 euro.


----------



## bagreedy

The price is 310 in France and 330 in Italy/Spain and other countries


----------



## lioele

Thanks for the quick replies @Elsbeth_ and @bagreedy! I guess I'll be hopping on the deal!!! [emoji16][emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## bagreedy

bagreedy said:


> The price is 310 in France and 330 in Italy/Spain and other countries



Oh wait! The classic pearl version is 270 in France, not sure about its price in italy


----------



## Summer905

I just bought the classic pearl version in Vienna, cost €290


----------



## lioele

I bought it last week for 276 euros at the airport in France! Just checked the price in Bangkok and it was going for 14,300 baht before VAT refund which is approx 700 baht. Thanks for everyone's price reports [emoji16][emoji16]


----------



## coquettebags

tnt134 said:


> View attachment 3296078
> 
> 
> Could someone please help me to identify this earrings ? Is it part of Dior tribals earring ? I couldn't find it on Dior website . Thanks



I was just asking about this today at Dior. They were out but I took this screenshot from their booklet with US price and code.


----------



## ColdwhiteAlice

ColdwhiteAlice said:


> Here is mine. As you can see I like glittering


Added two new pairs to my collection.
The Canage ones in Gold and this pair, found in amsterdam:


----------



## Real Authentication

I'm a sucker for a classic pearl! [emoji1326]


----------



## honey

coquettebags said:


> I was just asking about this today at Dior. They were out but I took this screenshot from their booklet with US price and code.
> View attachment 3469570



I got a pair of the same style in Geneva a few weeks ago.    Hope you can track down a pair too.


----------



## nycmamaofone

I accidentally broke off the pearl from the socket [emoji22]. Will Dior fix it and if so for how much? Or should I attempt to do it myself with glue?? Help please!!


----------



## averagejoe

nycmamaofone said:


> I accidentally broke off the pearl from the socket [emoji22]. Will Dior fix it and if so for how much? Or should I attempt to do it myself with glue?? Help please!!


I heard that Dior doesn't offer to repair costume jewelry unless it's a manufacturing defect. Give them a call anyway to ask, but you may end up having to repair it yourself. You can always take it to a jewelry repair centre and they can glue it back for you.


----------



## jamiiejame

nycmamaofone said:


> I accidentally broke off the pearl from the socket [emoji22]. Will Dior fix it and if so for how much? Or should I attempt to do it myself with glue?? Help please!!



They do fix the earrings, I got mine fixed twice because of the glue. They have a one year warranty, but I have to say there is a reason that turns me off Dior's earrings. I had to get one of them fixed twice within a year and the exact one that got spilled twice.


----------



## nycmamaofone

averagejoe said:


> I heard that Dior doesn't offer to repair costume jewelry unless it's a manufacturing defect. Give them a call anyway to ask, but you may end up having to repair it yourself. You can always take it to a jewelry repair centre and they can glue it back for you.





jamiiejame said:


> They do fix the earrings, I got mine fixed twice because of the glue. They have a one year warranty, but I have to say there is a reason that turns me off Dior's earrings. I had to get one of them fixed twice within a year and the exact one that got spilled twice.



Thanks for the advice! I used to be closer to Dior but now it's a little harder to get there. I'll see what I can find. I'm pretty sure it's over a year since I bought them though. I'm so sad because they were one of my favorite pairs. Can't blame Dior though since it was all my fault. [emoji30]


----------



## pinktailcat

I heard  some of the tribals go on sale....I am not allowed to attach pics...so I just searched these pics online
If you are ready to buy PM me and I will share my SA info. Please don't use my SA info just to simply ask about other sale items.

Red or Navy with crystals on the bottom sale price $492



Transparent bottom x silver sale price $330
Transparent blue x silver sale price $3300



pink or silver mesh crystal sale price $540



I guess it is due to sudden appreciation of $ value to euro.  One of my tribal also is broken due to glue issues and I will sure to stop by Dior one of these days. Having said this as much as I looove this style I am debating if I should get another pair...


----------



## LexLV

Elsbeth_ said:


> I bought some the other week (in Belgium) and I think they started at 330 euro. Mine I think we're 350 euro.


Bump! Just wondering if anyone knew the current USD cost for the classic pearls at the moment? The European conversions arents the actual USD ticket prices unfortunately (wish they were!). I have a pearl front with gold star back and red with red crystal pair but think classic pearl is just so elegant!


----------



## archengsculp

What do you guys think of the Secret Cannage earrings? CD on the front, with gold cannage design and white resin pearl contained. I love them oh soooo much but I can't bring myself to justify the £330 price tag.. And I've promised myself to not buy anything from a luxury brand unless I can get some sort of discount as I already work for a luxury brand and tend to overspend


----------



## christina86

hoiyeeanita said:


> What do you guys think of the Secret Cannage earrings? CD on the front, with gold cannage design and white resin pearl contained. I love them oh soooo much but I can't bring myself to justify the £330 price tag.. And I've promised myself to not buy anything from a luxury brand unless I can get some sort of discount as I already work for a luxury brand and tend to overspend



I know the struggle.  I used to work for a large luxury brand and received discounts on all the premier designers.  Now that I no longer work there I realize how much I bought only because I had a discount and not because I loved the item.  I can always tell an item was worth it if I wore it a lot.  I'm not a big fashion jewelry kind of person.  I stick to wearing my diamond stud earrings and that's it.  I do love these Secret Cannage earrings and think they're pretty.  I would say get them if you're still thinking about them and at least have seen them in person and tried them on.  I have no idea if this helped but understand your struggle.


----------



## archengsculp

christina86 said:


> I know the struggle.  I used to work for a large luxury brand and received discounts on all the premier designers.  Now that I no longer work there I realize how much I bought only because I had a discount and not because I loved the item.  I can always tell an item was worth it if I wore it a lot.  I'm not a big fashion jewelry kind of person.  I stick to wearing my diamond stud earrings and that's it.  I do love these Secret Cannage earrings and think they're pretty.  I would say get them if you're still thinking about them and at least have seen them in person and tried them on.  I have no idea if this helped but understand your struggle.



That's completely true. I've seen them in person and I wasn't allowed to actually try them on, but they're beautiful and pictures don't do their justice! I'm only concerned about the quality and whether they'll last for years to come though :/ 

(Ignore my face and hair in the photo as I popped into Dior after work >.<


----------



## averagejoe

hoiyeeanita said:


> What do you guys think of the Secret Cannage earrings? CD on the front, with gold cannage design and white resin pearl contained. I love them oh soooo much but I can't bring myself to justify the £330 price tag.. And I've promised myself to not buy anything from a luxury brand unless I can get some sort of discount as I already work for a luxury brand and tend to overspend


They are gorgeous! If you really like them, then you should get them without a discount. The most popular pieces sell out before ever being discounted, and sometimes there are price increases that may make you regret not getting these at the original lower price.


----------



## StephMak

I really really want to buy a pair of the pearl tribal earrings however I have sensitive ears and can usually only wear real gold etc. Do the earrings contain any gold at all or just pure costume jewellery? Does anyone with sensitive ears have experience of wearing them? 

Thanks!


----------



## Luv iz Louis

hoiyeeanita said:


> What do you guys think of the Secret Cannage earrings? CD on the front, with gold cannage design and white resin pearl contained. I love them oh soooo much but I can't bring myself to justify the £330 price tag.. And I've promised myself to not buy anything from a luxury brand unless I can get some sort of discount as I already work for a luxury brand and tend to overspend


I love them - they are gorgeous !!


----------



## Luv iz Louis

StephMak said:


> I really really want to buy a pair of the pearl tribal earrings however I have sensitive ears and can usually only wear real gold etc. Do the earrings contain any gold at all or just pure costume jewellery? Does anyone with sensitive ears have experience of wearing them?
> 
> Thanks!


No there is no real gold or metal in them that I know, they are purely costume jewellery. I also have sensitive ears but I find I can wear these for a few days in a row (especially the tribals as they are perfectly balanced).


----------



## ColdwhiteAlice

Update from my collection 
Thanks for letting me show!


----------



## averagejoe

ColdwhiteAlice said:


> Update from my collection
> Thanks for letting me show!


Wow! You have so many! And since you can switch the top and bottom parts with others, you can get a plethora of looks out of these.


----------



## ColdwhiteAlice

averagejoe said:


> Wow! You have so many! And since you can switch the top and bottom parts with others, you can get a plethora of looks out of these.



Yes, but to be honest, I've never switch them. Dont know why 
I looking for one more pair I've missing. Its from a past collection: a gold front pearl and a nude matte behind.


----------



## cyrill

Hello, i just got this earring as my birthday present, but I got confused on how to wear them, it seems to be unbalanced on my ears, anybody can advice me? Thank you so much.


----------



## averagejoe

cyrill said:


> View attachment 3593713
> 
> 
> Hello, i just got this earring as my birthday present, but I got confused on how to wear them, it seems to be unbalanced on my ears, anybody can advice me? Thank you so much.


That's the look! They are meant to look a bit "unbalanced" which adds this element of architecture and couture to your ears.

Congratulations!


----------



## cyrill

averagejoe said:


> That's the look! They are meant to look a bit "unbalanced" which adds this element of architecture and couture to your ears.
> 
> Congratulations!



Like this? Hahaha yeah I think this could works, thank you averagejoe!


----------



## Fab41

cyrill said:


> Like this? Hahaha yeah I think this could works, thank you averagejoe!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 3596711


ah.. now i know what it looks like when worn... thanks for the mod pic


----------



## solitudelove

ColdwhiteAlice said:


> Update from my collection
> Thanks for letting me show!


Love all of them!! They're so cute and pretty!!


----------



## CrazyCool01

Sorry if this is the wrong forum to ask, but can anyone tell me the price of these earrings in Australia. Thanks


----------



## Latn10

Hi there! Can anyone tell me the price to the beautiful Dior Tribal earrings? I'm interested in the cream resin but any price point to the different colors or style would help. The U.S. Dior website says "Available only in boutique" but no price online. I would really appreciate any feedback.

Thanks!


----------



## 2FlyingYorkies

I tried on a few pairs last September in the Hawaii boutique, and I think they were about $600 or $700.


----------



## sandle12

2FlyingYorkies said:


> I tried on a few pairs last September in the Hawaii boutique, and I think they were about $600 or $700.


I don't know how much they are in the US, but I was just on the UK website and the cream resin earrings are 260 British pounds (about 324 USD from my currency converter) wonder why there would be such a discrepancy?!


----------



## 2FlyingYorkies

sandle12 said:


> I don't know how much they are in the US, but I was just on the UK website and the cream resin earrings are 260 British pounds (about 324 USD from my currency converter) wonder why there would be such a discrepancy?!


I can't remember if I tried on resin ones or ones that were embellished or what.  They had a ton of different styles in the store, a lot more than they show online, and they were all at different price points.


----------



## bresis

CrazyCool01 said:


> Sorry if this is the wrong forum to ask, but can anyone tell me the price of these earrings in Australia. Thanks



I got it for AUD460 last month.


----------



## CrazyCool01

bresis said:


> I got it for AUD460 last month.


Thanks heaps @bresis. Sorry to ask, which style is this please, one with pearls?


----------



## bresis

CrazyCool01 said:


> Thanks heaps @bresis. Sorry to ask, which style is this please, one with pearls?


Yes, the classic pearl.


----------



## CrazyCool01

Thanks @bresis


----------



## ColdwhiteAlice

ColdwhiteAlice said:


> Update from my collection
> Thanks for letting me show!





ColdwhiteAlice said:


> Yes, but to be honest, I've never switch them. Dont know why
> I looking for one more pair I've missing. Its from a past collection: a gold front pearl and a nude matte behind.



Finally found the missing style to complete my collection.
The nude matte with a golden pearl on the front View media item 2163


----------



## averagejoe

ColdwhiteAlice said:


> Finally found the missing style to complete my collection.
> The nude matte with a golden pearl on the front View media item 2163


Beautiful! Congratulations!


----------



## nadia2017

ColdwhiteAlice said:


> Finally found the missing style to complete my collection.
> The nude matte with a golden pearl on the front View media item 2163


Wow... those are stunning! Are this matte style and others easily scratched?


----------



## ColdwhiteAlice

nadia2017 said:


> Wow... those are stunning! Are this matte style and others easily scratched?


I dont think they scratched. I wear them Quote frequently and didnt see any scratches.
Hope this helps.


----------



## FairGrape

Got these yesterday. Over the moon!


----------



## SelenaLL

ColdwhiteAlice said:


> Update from my collection
> Thanks for letting me show!


gorgeous collection!! #diortribalgoals


----------



## Louise Sunshine

cyrill said:


> View attachment 3593713
> 
> 
> Hello, i just got this earring as my birthday present, but I got confused on how to wear them, it seems to be unbalanced on my ears, anybody can advice me? Thank you so much.





averagejoe said:


> That's the look! They are meant to look a bit "unbalanced" which adds this element of architecture and couture to your ears.
> 
> Congratulations!



OMG goodness what is this style called? I think the bend works better on me but I've only seen the straight stems


----------



## Kmazz39

I apologize in advance if this is a silly question,  but I just received my first pair of Tribal earrings and I can't get them to separate... can someone on here tell me how I get them apart? I'm afraid to pull on them and I've been twisting them with no luck.


----------



## pinktailcat

You have to pull!!


----------



## sukikelly128

Hi all!

I recently made my first ever Dior purchase (!!!) and got this lovely pair from the S/S '17 collection. 

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Ashleym

sukikelly128 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I recently made my first ever Dior purchase (!!!) and got this lovely pair from the S/S '17 collection.
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> 
> View attachment 3670868
> 
> View attachment 3670869



I love your new earring thank you so much for the model shot.  I was considering this exact earring but in gold or the classic pearl tribal.  How is the weight?  I cant make it into the store so will have order without seeing in person.


----------



## averagejoe

sukikelly128 said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I recently made my first ever Dior purchase (!!!) and got this lovely pair from the S/S '17 collection.
> 
> Thanks for looking!
> 
> View attachment 3670868
> 
> View attachment 3670869


It's the new Maria Grazia Chiuri ones! Congratulations!


----------



## sukikelly128

Ashleym said:


> I love your new earring thank you so much for the model shot.  I was considering this exact earring but in gold or the classic pearl tribal.  How is the weight?  I cant make it into the store so will have order without seeing in person.



Hi ashleym! There is some weight to it (I'll give it a 2 out of 5) but I don't feel it after while. As mentioned by previous posters, it's coated metal on the studs so take that into consideration if you have sensitive ears! Mine are slightly sensitive and they will start to itch at the end of the day. 

The gold version of this is really pretty, and so is the classic. I think you'll be happy with which ever you go for. (:

P.S. The bees may not look exactly the same! For mine, the wings of one is slightly higher than the other. If that is something that may bother you then it's best not to buy it unseen.


----------



## Ashleym

sukikelly128 said:


> Hi ashleym! There is some weight to it (I'll give it a 2 out of 5) but I don't feel it after while. As mentioned by previous posters, it's coated metal on the studs so take that into consideration if you have sensitive ears! Mine are slightly sensitive and they will start to itch at the end of the day.
> 
> The gold version of this is really pretty, and so is the classic. I think you'll be happy with which ever you go for. (:
> 
> P.S. The bees may not look exactly the same! For mine, the wings of one is slightly higher than the other. If that is something that may bother you then it's best not to buy it unseen.


Thank you for the info  they look so adorable on you


----------



## sukikelly128

averagejoe said:


> It's the new Maria Grazia Chiuri ones! Congratulations!



Thank you! (:

I do like some of the new designs and I look forward to seeing what else she'll put out.


----------



## Tawita01

I picked these beauties up this weekend at the BH location. Excited to wear them.


----------



## Aelfaerie

I just want to write a quick summary of my experience with these earrings. The pair I have are the pink pearls with rose gold hardware (inserted stock photo below) and I've had them for a  little under a year.

Pros:
It's very durable costume jewelry. Nary a scratch on the pearls or any dirt buildup that couldn't be wiped away.
Also, the metal hasn't tarnished. The metal also didn't irritate my sensitive, although I don't have metal allergies.
It's such a classic and subtly distinctive Dior piece that I'll have for years.

Cons:
They're heavy (or at least, heavier than expected for me). Maybe I just have small ears or am not used to wearing earrings, but I cannot wear these for a full day at work. If I put them on around 8AM, my ears are aching by 3PM. They're fine if I'm going out for a short time, but any longer and I have to take them out.
They're super bulky. This may seem obvious to many of the readers here, but I couldn't easily tell from the stock & modelling photos and only found out when I got my pair. I can't wear even on-ear headphones with these (although earbuds are fine) and I have to be very careful of how I hold my phone to my ear when taking calls. But it's really the unexpected situations, like getting hugged. The other day, I wasn't even getting squeezed tightly or anything but it was enough for my earlobe to ache from getting squished against the earring.

While I really love the look of this jewelry, I have to be really careful when wearing them.


----------



## e_yinglin

Hi
I have recently just gotten the classic piece but I realised that on both the bigger pearls there are a few uneven dots on the circumference of the metal studs. Anyone experienced it as well?


----------



## cyrill

Louise Sunshine said:


> OMG goodness what is this style called? I think the bend works better on me but I've only seen the straight stems


Hello, I just read your question but unfortunately it was a gift from a friend so I didn't know the name or the series, hopefully you could get help from the store/website


----------



## mammypig

I'm so upset and disappointed. Bought these recently in Paris and haven't even worn once. Today when I tried to put them on the golden ball fell apart from the 'holder'. It was pretty stiff but I wouldn't expect it to fall apart. I'm going to take it back to my local store but does anyone know if Dior will do a repair/send them back for free if the earrings were purchased out of the country?

Thanks!


----------



## averagejoe

mammypig said:


> View attachment 3734964
> 
> 
> I'm so upset and disappointed. Bought these recently in Paris and haven't even worn once. Today when I tried to put them on the golden ball fell apart from the 'holder'. It was pretty stiff but I wouldn't expect it to fall apart. I'm going to take it back to my local store but does anyone know if Dior will do a repair/send them back for free if the earrings were purchased out of the country?
> 
> Thanks!


Try bringing it back. They may be able to track your order details in their system and either repair or replace them for you.


----------



## Powder Puff

mammypig said:


> View attachment 3734964
> 
> 
> I'm so upset and disappointed. Bought these recently in Paris and haven't even worn once. Today when I tried to put them on the golden ball fell apart from the 'holder'. It was pretty stiff but I wouldn't expect it to fall apart. I'm going to take it back to my local store but does anyone know if Dior will do a repair/send them back for free if the earrings were purchased out of the country?
> 
> Thanks!


They will and should repair/replace for you - just bring your original receipt


----------



## mammypig

Powder Puff said:


> They will and should repair/replace for you - just bring your original receipt



Thanks. I bought them from the Dior at Lafayette and not their flagship store, hopefully they will still be able to replace/repair them for me. I guess this is not a very common problem (as I don't see many people mention it in this thread) but rather an unfortunate case.


----------



## mammypig

averagejoe said:


> Try bringing it back. They may be able to track your order details in their system and either repair or replace them for you.


Will give it a try for sure. Thanks!


----------



## pinktailcat

I have the exact same one and it happened to me but after frequent use for 1 or 2 years. I took it to Dior inside of Saks and no question asked but they fixed it.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

mammypig said:


> View attachment 3734964
> 
> 
> I'm so upset and disappointed. Bought these recently in Paris and haven't even worn once. Today when I tried to put them on the golden ball fell apart from the 'holder'. It was pretty stiff but I wouldn't expect it to fall apart. I'm going to take it back to my local store but does anyone know if Dior will do a repair/send them back for free if the earrings were purchased out of the country?
> 
> Thanks!



This happened to a pair I bought in Italy. The US boutique required my receipt in order to repair as they couldn't locate my purchase in the US system. I didn't end up bothering with it because they would have had to send it back over to Europe for repairs. I just used a touch of super glue and viola, problem solved.


----------



## mammypig

They will repair it for free. He said they have fixed other ones in the past and he has seen it happen to the pearl earrings before but not this one. Guess just have to be very careful with them in the future.

Thanks for all your comments and advice!


----------



## NikkiCD

Just picked these up in my boutique today.  These were highly recommended by my SA as a wonderful add-on for my existing tribals for mixing and matching.  Great price too at $350.00 CAD.


----------



## Brynnie

Anybody know how much the new mini tribal earrings cost?


----------



## NikkiCD

Brynnie said:


> Anybody know how much the new mini tribal earrings cost?


The new crystal CD earrings are just add on earring that you can use with tribals.  These cost $350 CAD before tax.  There are no mini tribal earrings


----------



## OneMoreDay

NikkiCD said:


> The new crystal CD earrings are just add on earring that you can use with tribals.  These cost $350 CAD before tax.  There are no mini tribal earrings


I've seen a pair of mini Tribales on instagram. I can't find the picture now but there was a definite size difference with the original ones.


----------



## Brynnie

NikkiCD said:


> The new crystal CD earrings are just add on earring that you can use with tribals.  These cost $350 CAD before tax.  There are no mini tribal earrings


Geez, you sound so sure of yourself lol. There are new mini versions. 
https://www.dior.com/couture/en_int...les-earrings-in-aged-gold-tone-metal-17-42042


----------



## ColdwhiteAlice

mammypig said:


> View attachment 3734964
> 
> 
> I'm so upset and disappointed. Bought these recently in Paris and haven't even worn once. Today when I tried to put them on the golden ball fell apart from the 'holder'. It was pretty stiff but I wouldn't expect it to fall apart. I'm going to take it back to my local store but does anyone know if Dior will do a repair/send back for free if the earrings were purchased out of the country?
> 
> Thanks!


Had the same problem. Mine were also purchased out of the country and the warranty had already expired. Today I was at a Store to show them the broken earring. They said they could send the earring to the atelier for repair, but then it would have taken at least 1 month until I had it back. The SA said they also had the original glue locally, so that customers don't have to wait for the repair.
Within 10 minutes they have repaired my earring for free.
Really a great service.


----------



## NikkiCD

Are they mini size?  Can't tell from the photos in the link.  This week at the boutique, all the tribals were the same standard size.  Are they still coming?


----------



## NikkiCD

Brynnie said:


> Geez, you sound so sure of yourself lol. There are new mini versions.
> https://www.dior.com/couture/en_int...les-earrings-in-aged-gold-tone-metal-17-42042


Oh you are right!  They are smaller per the description on the website.  These should be in the boutique soon if not already.  Thanks for correcting me.


----------



## ColdwhiteAlice

From my holiday in Italy I brought a new pair tribals.
It's already my eighth pair, but I just love these earrings


There, they did not have the smaller version.


----------



## averagejoe

ColdwhiteAlice said:


> From my holiday in Italy I brought a new pair tribals.
> It's already my eighth pair, but I just love these earrings
> 
> 
> There, they did not have the smaller version.


The colour is very pretty!


----------



## Victorianeliza

Hi there! I'm actually trying to find a way to purchase a pair of tribal earrings from Dior's website online however, I live in the US and in Washington State so there are no boutiques near me... any recommendations?


----------



## nicole0612

Victorianeliza said:


> Hi there! I'm actually trying to find a way to purchase a pair of tribal earrings from Dior's website online however, I live in the US and in Washington State so there are no boutiques near me... any recommendations?



Can you just have them shipped from a Dior store in the USA? I am in Washington state also, and this is what I do for Cartier and Chanel purchased since there is no boutique here.


----------



## ColdwhiteAlice

Does anyone know if this version of the gradient crystal tribal in gold ever existed? I know only the silver version and the gold one with pink crystals and the one with gold crystals. 

I love this gold one with blue, purple an pink crystals, but I've never seen it before, so I'm not sure if it's a fake.

Here the gold version:






And the silver one (from Diors jewlery collection 2015 Part 2 I think):


----------



## Sarenkaldn

Hello!
 Could you please let me know what are your thoughts on these earrings on me. As much as I love them I am not sure if they suit me. I have noticed that the earring lift up the ear lobe so much. That is probably happening because of the shape of my ear... I guess?  I'm facing a dilemma choosing between these 3 pairs: classic pearl, small pearl(on the picture is grey but in small size) and white with aged gold metal, or to simply let them go if they don't fit my ear shape.  What do you think from looking at the pictures?
I would be greatly appreciated for any honest opinions x
PS Please excuse my messy hair and red ears


----------



## bagreedy

Sarenkaldn said:


> Hello!
> Could you please let me know what are your thoughts on these earrings on me. As much as I love them I am not sure if they suit me. I have noticed that the earring lift up the ear lobe so much. That is probably happening because of the shape of my ear... I guess?  I'm facing a dilemma choosing between these 3 pairs: classic pearl, small pearl(on the picture is grey but in small size) and white with aged gold metal, or to simply let them go if they don't fit my ear shape.  What do you think from looking at the pictures?
> I would be greatly appreciated for any honest opinions x
> PS Please excuse my messy hair and red ears



If you don't love em, don't get em. I tried many variations of the tribals before I found ones that I liked. Having said that, I think they look great on you


----------



## NikkiCD

Hi, has anyone had any problems with colour fading on these earrings?


----------



## Sarenkaldn

bagreedy said:


> If you don't love em, don't get em. I tried many variations of the tribals before I found ones that I liked. Having said that, I think they look great on you



Thank you so much x I just wanted to ask someone for a second opinion.I absolutely love them x  but at the same time, I am aware that not every item suits everyone. I have seen a ton of pictures of ladies wearing tribals and they had no issues with an elevated ear lobe whatsoever.


----------



## Luv iz Louis

ColdwhiteAlice said:


> Does anyone know if this version of the gradient crystal tribal in gold ever existed? I know only the silver version and the gold one with pink crystals and the one with gold crystals.
> 
> I love this gold one with blue, purple an pink crystals, but I've never seen it before, so I'm not sure if it's a fake.
> 
> Here the gold version:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the silver one (from Diors jewlery collection 2015 Part 2 I think):


Yes I saw this in my Dior boutique some time ago - very pretty


----------



## Luv iz Louis

Sarenkaldn said:


> Hello!
> Could you please let me know what are your thoughts on these earrings on me. As much as I love them I am not sure if they suit me. I have noticed that the earring lift up the ear lobe so much. That is probably happening because of the shape of my ear... I guess?  I'm facing a dilemma choosing between these 3 pairs: classic pearl, small pearl(on the picture is grey but in small size) and white with aged gold metal, or to simply let them go if they don't fit my ear shape.  What do you think from looking at the pictures?
> I would be greatly appreciated for any honest opinions x
> PS Please excuse my messy hair and red ears


I like the earrings so much, I have three pairs but I feel you are so unsure that for now you should walk away then go back another day then decide. One thing though - I am SHOCKED they let you try them on, in Australia we are not allowed to put any earrings in our ears due to hygiene reasons !!! 
I really liked the Pearl Ones on you.


----------



## yoyotomatoe

ColdwhiteAlice said:


> Does anyone know if this version of the gradient crystal tribal in gold ever existed? I know only the silver version and the gold one with pink crystals and the one with gold crystals.
> 
> I love this gold one with blue, purple an pink crystals, but I've never seen it before, so I'm not sure if it's a fake.
> 
> Here the gold version:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the silver one (from Diors jewlery collection 2015 Part 2 I think):



I've only seen these in the gradient blue, purple, pink, and greenish/gold. These are really pretty!


----------



## averagejoe

Sarenkaldn said:


> Thank you so much x I just wanted to ask someone for a second opinion.I absolutely love them x  but at the same time, I am aware that not every item suits everyone. I have seen a ton of pictures of ladies wearing tribals and they had no issues with an elevated ear lobe whatsoever.


I think they all look great. I think the second one looks the most interesting.

I wouldn't have noticed your earlobes lifting at all if you didn't mention it. I don't think it's a problem.


----------



## MrsAmazing

NikkiCD said:


> View attachment 3752759
> View attachment 3752760
> View attachment 3752761
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just picked these up in my boutique today.  These were highly recommended by my SA as a wonderful add-on for my existing tribals for mixing and matching.  Great price too at $350.00 CAD.



Do you have the sku info for these?  Do you mind sharing?


----------



## bagreedy

Sarenkaldn said:


> Thank you so much x I just wanted to ask someone for a second opinion.I absolutely love them x  but at the same time, I am aware that not every item suits everyone. I have seen a ton of pictures of ladies wearing tribals and they had no issues with an elevated ear lobe whatsoever.



I actually like how they look on your ear. My earlobes r torn a but and the tribals hang low. I think they look the way they r meant to be on your ears.


----------



## ColdwhiteAlice

Luv iz Louis said:


> Yes I saw this in my Dior boutique some time ago - very pretty


Really? The purple with gold hardware? Never seen this before and found out the ones one the picture I showed are fake 



yoyotomatoe said:


> I've only seen these in the gradient blue, purple, pink, and greenish/gold. These are really pretty!


Yes, these are also the ones I saw plus yellow/gold ones.


----------



## ColdwhiteAlice

Sarenkaldn said:


> Hello!
> Could you please let me know what are your thoughts on these earrings on me. As much as I love them I am not sure if they suit me. I have noticed that the earring lift up the ear lobe so much. That is probably happening because of the shape of my ear... I guess?  I'm facing a dilemma choosing between these 3 pairs: classic pearl, small pearl(on the picture is grey but in small size) and white with aged gold metal, or to simply let them go if they don't fit my ear shape.  What do you think from looking at the pictures?
> I would be greatly appreciated for any honest opinions x
> PS Please excuse my messy hair and red ears



I love the earrings on you. Just the small version is not really mine.. but that's definitely not on you, i just love the normal size more


----------



## NikkiCD

MrsAmazing said:


> Do you have the sku info for these?  Do you mind sharing?


https://m.dior.com/couture/en_us/wo...r-d-lune-earrings-in-gold-tone-metal-29-42059


----------



## Sarenkaldn

Luv iz Louis said:


> I like the earrings so much, I have three pairs but I feel you are so unsure that for now you should walk away then go back another day then decide. One thing though - I am SHOCKED they let you try them on, in Australia we are not allowed to put any earrings in our ears due to hygiene reasons !!!
> I really liked the Pearl Ones on you.


I was also surprised that they let me try them on. The SA used disinfectant tissues after each try on. I asked for a smaller version of tribals(like on the picture) but with white pearl instead. I have just got them today  I think smaller size fits me better. Thank you for sharing your opinion x


----------



## Sarenkaldn

averagejoe said:


> I think they all look great. I think the second one looks the most interesting..





ColdwhiteAlice said:


> I love the earrings on you. Just the small version is not really mine.. but that's definitely not on you, i just love the normal size more



Thank you so much  That is very kind of you! I've got my first pair today (small white pearls) and I am very happy with my purchase  This is how they look on me


----------



## averagejoe

Sarenkaldn said:


> Thank you so much  That is very kind of you! I've got my first pair today (small white pearls) and I am very happy with my purchase  This is how they look on me


Gorgeous! I love the detailing on the ends.


----------



## MrsAmazing

NikkiCD said:


> https://m.dior.com/couture/en_us/wo...r-d-lune-earrings-in-gold-tone-metal-29-42059


Thanks!!!


----------



## Kaya7

Hi everybody, 
I found this earrings. I love silver, i love grey. Perfect match


----------



## bernardett

Kaya7 said:


> View attachment 3828125
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everybody,
> I found this earrings. I love silver, i love grey. Perfect match


Beautiful! Is it a charcoal grey pearl? Would you please show how they look on the ear? I’m considering buying these online.
Would really be appreciated


----------



## yoyotomatoe

Kaya7 said:


> View attachment 3828125
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everybody,
> I found this earrings. I love silver, i love grey. Perfect match



These are gorgeous! Where'd you get them from?


----------



## Kaya7

bernardett said:


> Beautiful! Is it a charcoal grey pearl? Would you please show how they look on the ear? I’m considering buying these online.
> Would really be appreciated



Good morning, Thank you. And I believe the color is charcoal grey. Dark grey.


----------



## Kaya7

yoyotomatoe said:


> These are gorgeous! Where'd you get them from?



Hi, Thank you. I got from Vienna.


----------



## Laduc

Kaya7 said:


> View attachment 3872278
> 
> View attachment 3872277
> 
> 
> Good morning, Thank you. And I believe the color is charcoal grey. Dark grey.


They are beautiful . Congratulations


----------



## daisy.b55

anyone know the price of the double pearl in usa?


----------



## momof3boyz

Sarenkaldn said:


> Thank you so much  That is very kind of you! I've got my first pair today (small white pearls) and I am very happy with my purchase  This is how they look on me


These look stunning on you !!!!! I am thinking of asking my husband to get me these exact ones for Christmas this year . I have small earlobes like you . Did you end up keeping these ? If so, can you tell me , are these heavy ? Do they get caught in your hair ? Or are they in the way when you talk on a cell phone ? Sorry for all the questions . I live in the US and the nearest boutique that sells these is a  far distance . So unfortunately I will not be able to try them on  
Any pros or cons you can share , please do . Thanks !


----------



## deltalady

I just purchased the silver cannage tribal earrings in Paris. I’m in love!


----------



## littlesnoopy

Just saw this LA PETITE TRIBALE on dior website and I wonder if anyone has this.
Mind modelling it?


----------



## SweetNavi

littlesnoopy said:


> Just saw this LA PETITE TRIBALE on dior website and I wonder if anyone has this.
> Mind modelling it?
> View attachment 3928783


Love it! I would like to see modeling pictures too!!


----------



## NikkiCD

New Summer 2018 Dior earrings, including Tribals!


----------



## averagejoe

NikkiCD said:


> New Summer 2018 Dior earrings, including Tribals!


Wow those new Tribals are so fun!


----------



## kadz

Just bought some Dior Tribales earrings, the flower pair, and I have to say I LOVE THEM! They are so cute and are a really great way to add some subtle bling to any outfit. That being said, I didn't realize the flowers moved. This can be both a good or bad thing. 

It's good in the sense that I like the little tinkle sound they make when I move around. 

It could be a bad thing because the flowers seem REALLY delicate. Also because they shift, it can be difficult to put them on by yourself. With normal Dior tribal earrings as long as you know where the hole is on the back piece, you can push the stud into the hole by yourself. With these shifting flowers, and also the fact that the hole is actually recessed below the edge of the flowers, it's super hard to actually get the stud in the hole by yourself (since it's hard to situate the earring correctly without being able to see it). Also, at least the color combo I bought, you can't really tell that some flowers are gold and some are silver. The silver just reflects the gold color when wearing them. Still cute but unless they're in a good beam of light, they kind of look monochromatic.

Overall I really like them though! I saw a pic of these a few month ago and was obsessed, but couldn't find a pair for sale for the longest time, then they went up for sale on Gilt. They actually had another color I wanted which had pink stones in flowers rather than little pearls, but that sold out.

More pics:


----------



## SweetNavi

kadz said:


> Just bought some Dior Tribales earrings, the flower pair, and I have to say I LOVE THEM! They are so cute and are a really great way to add some subtle bling to any outfit. That being said, I didn't realize the flowers moved. This can be both a good or bad thing.
> 
> It's good in the sense that I like the little tinkle sound they make when I move around.
> 
> It could be a bad thing because the flowers seem REALLY delicate. Also because they shift, it can be difficult to put them on by yourself. With normal Dior tribal earrings as long as you know where the hole is on the back piece, you can push the stud into the hole by yourself. With these shifting flowers, and also the fact that the hole is actually recessed below the edge of the flowers, it's super hard to actually get the stud in the hole by yourself (since it's hard to situate the earring correctly without being able to see it). Also, at least the color combo I bought, you can't really tell that some flowers are gold and some are silver. The silver just reflects the gold color when wearing them. Still cute but unless they're in a good beam of light, they kind of look monochromatic.
> 
> Overall I really like them though! I saw a pic of these a few month ago and was obsessed, but couldn't find a pair for sale for the longest time, then they went up for sale on Gilt. They actually had another color I wanted which had pink stones in flowers rather than little pearls, but that sold out.
> 
> More pics:



Stunning! Can you show a modelling picture?


----------



## averagejoe

kadz said:


> Just bought some Dior Tribales earrings, the flower pair, and I have to say I LOVE THEM! They are so cute and are a really great way to add some subtle bling to any outfit. That being said, I didn't realize the flowers moved. This can be both a good or bad thing.
> 
> It's good in the sense that I like the little tinkle sound they make when I move around.
> 
> It could be a bad thing because the flowers seem REALLY delicate. Also because they shift, it can be difficult to put them on by yourself. With normal Dior tribal earrings as long as you know where the hole is on the back piece, you can push the stud into the hole by yourself. With these shifting flowers, and also the fact that the hole is actually recessed below the edge of the flowers, it's super hard to actually get the stud in the hole by yourself (since it's hard to situate the earring correctly without being able to see it). Also, at least the color combo I bought, you can't really tell that some flowers are gold and some are silver. The silver just reflects the gold color when wearing them. Still cute but unless they're in a good beam of light, they kind of look monochromatic.
> 
> Overall I really like them though! I saw a pic of these a few month ago and was obsessed, but couldn't find a pair for sale for the longest time, then they went up for sale on Gilt. They actually had another color I wanted which had pink stones in flowers rather than little pearls, but that sold out.
> 
> More pics:



They are very unique! It's interesting how the flowers can "shift".


----------



## Uyen4570

Hi everyone – I just got my first pair of Dior tribal earrings. They are the pearl kind and since this is my only pair I don’t have a comparison. I was surprised that the backs just push on and do not lock in place. I am scared to wear them as I’m afraid the larger back earring is going to fall off! Has anyone had this trouble or is this a pretty secure system?


----------



## Fab41

I have 2 pairs.. they're very secure.. i think the inside of the hole has silicone material that sort of holds the post..


----------



## Laduc

Uyen4570 said:


> Hi everyone – I just got my first pair of Dior tribal earrings. They are the pearl kind and since this is my only pair I don’t have a comparison. I was surprised that the backs just push on and do not lock in place. I am scared to wear them as I’m afraid the larger back earring is going to fall off! Has anyone had this trouble or is this a pretty secure system?


I was told by my SA to twist them in, not to push. They are pretty secure. I wear mine all the time


----------



## NikkiCD

New in for Summer 2018.  Tribal with Murano glass, each unique and different.  No two are alike.


----------



## loveithateit

Uyen4570 said:


> Hi everyone – I just got my first pair of Dior tribal earrings. They are the pearl kind and since this is my only pair I don’t have a comparison. I was surprised that the backs just push on and do not lock in place. I am scared to wear them as I’m afraid the larger back earring is going to fall off! Has anyone had this trouble or is this a pretty secure system?


My tribal fell off dancing at a wedding. Luckily my friend saw it and found it for me. It’s secure from everyday wear but when dancing (we did dance kind of wild at a wedding though haha) be careful.


----------



## NikkiCD

Coming for Fall 2018


----------



## NikkiCD

Summer 2018 multi-colour tribal


----------



## Smurfs

Hi, 
Do you know these can be worn on sensitive ears? Thanks.


----------



## averagejoe

Smurfs said:


> Hi,
> Do you know these can be worn on sensitive ears? Thanks.


Yes. Dior costume jewelry is usually made of non-reactive metals like pewter, and/or have been finished with a plating to prevent reaction to the skin.


----------



## Smurfs

averagejoe said:


> Yes. Dior costume jewelry is usually made of non-reactive metals like pewter, and/or have been finished with a plating to prevent reaction to the skin.



Thank for the info[emoji4]


----------



## porbulerias

littlesnoopy said:


> Just saw this LA PETITE TRIBALE on dior website and I wonder if anyone has this.
> Mind modelling it?
> View attachment 3928783


I have a pair, will try to post modshots!


----------



## SweetNavi

porbulerias said:


> I have a pair, will try to post modshots!


I would love to see the picture too! I want to buy them but I don't have a store here so I need to order them online but I have no idea how they look IRL!


----------



## porbulerias

porbulerias said:


> I have a pair, will try to post modshots!





SweetNavi said:


> I would love to see the picture too! I want to buy them but I don't have a store here so I need to order them online but I have no idea how they look IRL!


Here you go!


----------



## SweetNavi

porbulerias said:


> View attachment 4168320
> 
> 
> Here you go!


thank you so much they look amazing I want them! Did you ever had a pearl fall out? I've had the normal en mise tribale earrings and my pearl already fell out twice so I'm really done with those and I'm selling them, but I really like these and I want to get them I'm just a little hesitant when it comes to the quality of Dior earrings


----------



## porbulerias

SweetNavi said:


> thank you so much they look amazing I want them! Did you ever had a pearl fall out? I've had the normal en mise tribale earrings and my pearl already fell out twice so I'm really done with those and I'm selling them, but I really like these and I want to get them I'm just a little hesitant when it comes to the quality of Dior earrings


The earrings fit very snugly so I haven't had any issues on these. I agree with you on the original pearl ones - mine fell out the other day and went into a drainage


----------



## SweetNavi

porbulerias said:


> The earrings fit very snugly so I haven't had any issues on these. I agree with you on the original pearl ones - mine fell out the other day and went into a drainage


Thank you, I’m in Milano in two weeks so if they have them I will but them  thank you for taking the time to make a picture and answer my question!


----------



## pinkdewy

Hi, anyone knows the price range of the J'adior earrings (specifically the one in gold-tone finish aged metal) and whether they are still available in stores?


----------



## NikkiCD

pinkdewy said:


> Hi, anyone knows the price range of the J'adior earrings (specifically the one in gold-tone finish aged metal) and whether they are still available in stores?


$500-$1000.  Gold tone no crystal about $500 and still available depending on the store.


----------



## ishop05

Would anyone know current price of the tribal earrings in singapore?


----------



## Starbrite

Just got these and i am in love! My first piece of jewelry from Dior
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 .. how careful do i have to be with them? Would it be horrible if i forgot them on while showering or went to a pool with them? I usually wear real gold so im clueless to how resilient/delicate these will be..


----------



## Aelfaerie

Starbrite said:


> Just got these and i am in love! My first piece of jewelry from Dior
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4263209
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .. how careful do i have to be with them? Would it be horrible if i forgot them on while showering or went to a pool with them? I usually wear real gold so im clueless to how resilient/delicate these will be..


Could you please post a modeling shot?


----------



## Starbrite

Aelfaerie said:


> Could you please post a modeling shot?


Sure  just woke up but the earrings are what matter


----------



## Aelfaerie

Starbrite said:


> Sure  just woke up but the earrings are what matter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4264385



Oh goodness, those are gorgeous! Your pic is even making me rethink my no-gold-jewelry policy!


----------



## Starbrite

Aelfaerie said:


> Oh goodness, those are gorgeous! Your pic is even making me rethink my no-gold-jewelry policy!


thanks! i think ive gone a little overboard.. im on ban island for jewelry additions! but i LOVE the earrings.. they are edgy yet classy! soo much prettier in person


----------



## clonline

Finally took the plunge and joined the Dior Tribales club after seeing all the beautiful pictures in this thread . I think I've developed a new obsession.


----------



## Venessa84

Very late to the tribales party but happy to add these beauties


----------



## ishop05

Hello! Just purchased my first dior tribal earrings in tokyo! ❤️ Super love them.. 
how do you wear them though? Do u pull them apart or do you have to twist them?


----------



## NikkiCD

Gentle twisting with circular rotation is best from my experience.


ishop05 said:


> Hello! Just purchased my first dior tribal earrings in tokyo! ❤️ Super love them..
> how do you wear them though? Do u pull them apart or do you have to twist them?


----------



## Tanya482

Does anyone have these Tribales earrings? Or general thoughts/opinions on these? Do you think they are versatile and classic enough to get a lot of use?

Also, those with sensitive ears, do DIOR earrings work for you? TY!


----------



## CrazyCool01

They are beautiful [emoji4]a twist to regular tribale earings with gold accents [emoji4]  they are for sure bolder than normal ones

Quality wise Dior jewellery are excellent


----------



## beggingforbags

Tanya482 said:


> Does anyone have these Tribales earrings? Or general thoughts/opinions on these? Do you think they are versatile and classic enough to get a lot of use?
> 
> Also, those with sensitive ears, do DIOR earrings work for you? TY!



I have sensitive ears and i own these (and many other Dior) earrings. They sit comfortably and i love this style, they are my favorite pair of earrings right now. They go with almost everything, they are classic but also stylish and the chain just gives it that extra ‘oompf’!


----------



## BB8

My first pair, and really loving these! Almost got the classic ones, but these ones just drew me in. [emoji219][emoji173]️


----------



## Smurfs

It’s lovely. Wish I can wear these


----------



## Rollypollymolly

beggingforbags said:


> I have sensitive ears and i own these (and many other Dior) earrings. They sit comfortably and i love this style, they are my favorite pair of earrings right now. They go with almost everything, they are classic but also stylish and the chain just gives it that extra ‘oompf’!



Hi! Could you share a picture of you wearing these earrings? I am considering purchasing these and would love to see them on. Thanks!!


----------



## Rollypollymolly

Hi! What's your experience with gilt? I have never taken the plunge to buy designer products on gilt. Could you tell me a bit mroe about it? Thank you so much!!!





kadz said:


> Just bought some Dior Tribales earrings, the flower pair, and I have to say I LOVE THEM! They are so cute and are a really great way to add some subtle bling to any outfit. That being said, I didn't realize the flowers moved. This can be both a good or bad thing.
> 
> It's good in the sense that I like the little tinkle sound they make when I move around.
> 
> It could be a bad thing because the flowers seem REALLY delicate. Also because they shift, it can be difficult to put them on by yourself. With normal Dior tribal earrings as long as you know where the hole is on the back piece, you can push the stud into the hole by yourself. With these shifting flowers, and also the fact that the hole is actually recessed below the edge of the flowers, it's super hard to actually get the stud in the hole by yourself (since it's hard to situate the earring correctly without being able to see it). Also, at least the color combo I bought, you can't really tell that some flowers are gold and some are silver. The silver just reflects the gold color when wearing them. Still cute but unless they're in a good beam of light, they kind of look monochromatic.
> 
> Overall I really like them though! I saw a pic of these a few month ago and was obsessed, but couldn't find a pair for sale for the longest time, then they went up for sale on Gilt. They actually had another color I wanted which had pink stones in flowers rather than little pearls, but that sold out.
> 
> More pics:


----------



## elly_fong

Tanya482 said:


> Does anyone have these Tribales earrings? Or general thoughts/opinions on these? Do you think they are versatile and classic enough to get a lot of use?
> 
> Also, those with sensitive ears, do DIOR earrings work for you? TY!


I just got this as my first Dior earrings! These are lovely [emoji7]


----------



## JA_UK

Tribales are my favourite style of Dior earrings and these are my latest addition


----------



## Venessa84

elly_fong said:


> I just got this as my first Dior earrings! These are lovely [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4414624



One of the characters on Hawaii 5-0 was wearing this exact pair in the last episode...beautiful earrings


----------



## Doratch

littlesnoopy said:


> Just saw this LA PETITE TRIBALE on dior website and I wonder if anyone has this.
> Mind modelling it?
> View attachment 3928783


I just bought this last month! They are my first pair of Dior earrings. They are gorgeous!


----------



## ChelseaGirl*

I got these a few weeks back and love them. Does anyone know what season they are from as the shop375.com website didn't have all the details. 

https://shop375.com/products/black-antique-silver-mini-stars-tribales-earrings


----------



## Samuestar

elly_fong said:


> I just got this as my first Dior earrings! These are lovely [emoji7]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4414624



Highly interested in buying these, would you mind telling me how they are holding up?


----------



## averagejoe

ChelseaGirl* said:


> I got these a few weeks back and love them. Does anyone know what season they are from as the shop375.com website didn't have all the details.
> 
> https://shop375.com/products/black-antique-silver-mini-stars-tribales-earrings


The link doesn't work. Can you please attach an image?


----------



## elly_fong

Samuestar said:


> Highly interested in buying these, would you mind telling me how they are holding up?


I love wearing this pair of earrings and it is holding up well!


----------



## Chaopraya

Maybe a dumb question but do the pearls go a little yellow over time? Looking at a pair online but not sure if they're fake- the pearls on a pair I already own are kinda peachy toned (the hardware is different but I'm assuming the 'plain' pearl is the same colour regardless?).


----------



## ry_ankix

Hi, dose anyone have this earrings? They are pricey for fashion jewelry. But I saw the lady wears this and look so cute on her. Any thought on this? TIA


----------



## lanit

Tanya482 said:


> Does anyone have these Tribales earrings? Or general thoughts/opinions on these? Do you think they are versatile and classic enough to get a lot of use?
> 
> Also, those with sensitive ears, do DIOR earrings work for you? TY!


I have these in onyx black and have sensitive ears and allergic to certain metals. I find them very comfortable and edgy too.  It takes a little bit of getting used to attaching the backs onto the fronts of the tribals but I find that if I hold them in the exact position of both sections when I pull them apart to wear that it is perfect position to then place in the pierced hole of each ear to attach the backs easily. I’ve not had any problem whatsoever with allergies to any of the metals on my tribals. I have gold with pearl squares, the onyx with chain and silver open lattice style. Here are my onyx set and my silver tribals. I am a true tribal fan!

P.S. they are totally versatile, classic and modern which is why I love them!


----------



## lanit

Here they are from my IG:


----------



## lovieluvslux

I have the ones with white pearl.  I tend to wear 1 earring at a time and a faux single pearl in other ear.


----------



## periogirl28

Wore my pink/white Tiffany Akoya with the Rose Gold Cannage Tribale pearl at the back.


----------



## lanit

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 4763251
> 
> Wore my pink/white Tiffany Akoya with the Rose Gold Cannage Tribale pearl at the back.


This is such a cool and lovely combination dear! I tried my diamond studs with my silver Cannage but the stems were too slim and loose. Love the rose gold. Another wishlist item!


----------



## periogirl28

lanit said:


> This is such a cool and lovely combination dear! I tried my diamond studs with my silver Cannage but the stems were too slim and loose. Love the rose gold. Another wishlist item!



I think my diamonds work as well. I will try them out.


----------



## vinotastic

Hi! Does anyone know if the website is the all inclusive options of tribales?  If I call a store could they have other styles?  Thanks!


----------



## Maria333

Hi everyone! The thread had been a little quiet and I'm wondering if you all still love your Tribales earrings? I'm just getting mine and not sure if I'm late to the party... 
I'm not necessarily basing my decision on trends, but still curious to know what you think and if you still wear and love them after a few years. Thanks ahead for all the responses!


----------



## ashabeau

I just bought mine this week and I love them!


----------



## Maria333

ashabeau said:


> I just bought mine this week and I love them!


It would be great to see modeling pics if you're up to it


----------



## ashabeau

Maria333 said:


> It would be great to see modeling pics if you're up to it


----------



## Maria333

ashabeau said:


> View attachment 5296358


Thanks for sharing!!! So beautiful and elegant, love it! 
How do they feel in terms of weight for daily use?


----------



## ashabeau

Maria333 said:


> Thanks for sharing!!! So beautiful and elegant, love it!
> How do they feel in terms of weight for daily use?



Thank you!! I actually only tried them on for like a minute because I just got my ears pierced and they were..not ready haha. But they were not too heavy!


----------



## Maria333

ashabeau said:


> Thank you!! I actually only tried them on for like a minute because I just got my ears pierced and they were..not ready haha. But they were not too heavy!


Thanks for the response and enjoy your purchase!


----------



## MissDee

Hello,

it’s my birthday today and my husband surprised me with the mini tribales earrings (gold and pearl)

I was not expecting anything like this and I’m so grateful! 

They are absolutely beautiful 


MissDee x


----------



## Maria333

MissDee said:


> Hello,
> 
> it’s my birthday today and my husband surprised me with the mini tribales earrings (gold and pearl)
> 
> I was not expecting anything like this and I’m so grateful!
> 
> They are absolutely beautiful
> 
> 
> MissDee x



Happy Birthday!! The earrings are beautiful 
I haven't seen these online (US), do you know if he purchase them in the US?


----------



## MissDee

Maria333 said:


> Happy Birthday!! The earrings are beautiful
> I haven't seen these online (US), do you know if he purchase them in the US?


Hi, 

Thank you  

we are in the UK, he ordered them online and they shipped from France.

I’m glad he got the mini, they aren’t small by any means but a little more discreet.


----------



## Maria333

MissDee said:


> Hi,
> 
> Thank you
> 
> we are in the UK, he ordered them online and they shipped from France.
> 
> I’m glad he got the mini, they aren’t small by any means but a little more discreet.



Thanks for the information! It's interesting to know that there are other designs available in Europe.


----------



## MeBagaholic

Has anyone seen the black ones
I am being drawn to these
But I haven’t seen these in person


----------



## Maria333

MeBagaholic said:


> Has anyone seen the black ones
> I am being drawn to these
> But I haven’t seen these in person



These look cool! I haven't seen them in person but I'm thinking these world look good on someone with really short hair or a blond, otherwise they'd get lost with dark hair.


----------



## michi_chi

MeBagaholic said:


> Has anyone seen the black ones
> I am being drawn to these
> But I haven’t seen these in person



Are those from the Fall 2022 collection?  If so, do you mean these? https://www.dior.com/en_gb/products...-ruthenium-finish-metal-and-gray-resin-pearls



Maria333 said:


> These look cool! I haven't seen them in person but I'm thinking these world look good on someone with really short hair or a blond, otherwise they'd get lost with dark hair.



I agree, unless your hair is up if it's long or shorter, it won't really stand out. It is nice though if you have dark hair (long or short) and you want something subtle and classy without being flashy


----------



## SouthTampa

My favorite pair.  Purchased a few years ago.  They are Murano glass.


----------



## caruava

New...


----------



## ColdwhiteAlice

Bought the first ones in August. They’re so pretty and a perfect addition to my collection


----------



## PenClicker

I’ve loved the Tribales earrings for a long time but having tried skin kind earrings from Marks and Spencer’s my ears still flared up. 

Just wanted to know how are the 2022 Tribales on sensitive ears? I’ve had a bad reaction with Chanel in the past so hoping it’ll be different with Dior. 

Thank you.


----------



## Maria333

PenClicker said:


> I’ve loved the Tribales earrings for a long time but having tried skin kind earrings from Marks and Spencer’s my ears still flared up.
> 
> Just wanted to know how are the 2022 Tribales on sensitive ears? I’ve had a bad reaction with Chanel in the past so hoping it’ll be different with Dior.
> 
> Thank you.



I have sensitive ears and don't have any issues with Dior tribales, but I think it's so individual unfortunately... I'd recommend trying them on if you can, usually if there's an issue I immediately feel itchy from earrings. Or maybe you have a friend who can lend you her earrings for a "test drive"?


----------

